# Ukrain Defence Forum



## Glavcom

Armored cars KrAZ Spartan and KrAZ Cougar produces Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ" Kremenchuk, central Ukraine.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Glavcom

MT-LBMSH "Mongoose" tracked armored personnel carrier of the combat module BM-3M "Sturm-M" production Ukrainian private company "Kharkov Tractor Plant named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Glavcom

Modernization of the BMP-1 to BMP-1U "Shkval" mind produces Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian Armoured Vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Glavcom

MT-LBMSH "Mongoose" tracked armored personnel carrier production Ukrainian private company "Kharkov Tractor Plant named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Glavcom

Modernization of the BMP-1 to BMP-1U mind produces Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-4 produce Ukrainian State-owned enterprises - "Kharkiv Machine Building Design Bureau Morozov" and "Malyshev Plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian combat module BM-3M "Sturm-M" production of the State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-84 BM Oplot produces Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car MRAP class "Varta-2" manufactured by Ukrainian private enterprise "Ukrainian armored vehicles"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

Hopefully these guys can help us with engine tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Machine-gun and grenade launcher remotely controlled light weapon station "Blik-2" (flare-2) production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Command and staff vehicles BTR-70 "Svityaz" production Ukrainian State Enterprise "Nicholas armored plant"






The complex of active protection of armored vehicles, "Zaslon" production Ukrainian State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies "Microtec"






Fighting recovery vehicle BREM-4 based on the BTR-4E production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov Machine Building Design Bureau named after Morozov"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

The modernization of the T-64 to T-64BM "Bulat" makes Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian anti-tank guided missile "Falaric-105" caliber 105 mm launch through the barrel of a tank gun. Produced by Ukrainian State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Modernization of BRDM-2 to the BRDM-2DI "Khazar" makes Ukrainian State Enterprise "Nikolaev armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Demining machine on the basis of class MRAP armored KrAZ "Shrek One TC" production Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle "Dozor-B" with a fighting unit "Vij" production of the State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled mini-armored vehicle "Phantom" delivers Ukrainian state enterprise "Spetstehnoeksport"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-4E production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machne-Building Design Bureau”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Antitank missile system "Stugna-P" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

MT-LBMSH "Mongoose" tracked armored personnel carrier production Ukrainian private company "Kharkov Tractor Plant named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Reactive dynamic defense "Nozh" production Ukrainian State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies" Microtec "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored Car SRM-1 "Kozak" production Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practice"


----------



## Glavcom

Fighting vehicle T-84 BM "Oplot-T" production of Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Tank with remotely operated weapon "T-REX" - a project of deep modernization of the Ukrainian main battle tank T-64B "Pine". The project was developed in 2016 Ukrainian private company "Engineering Group "Azov "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suff Shikan

Glavcom said:


> Tank with remotely operated weapon "T-REX" - a project of deep modernization of the Ukrainian main battle tank T-64B "Pine". The project was developed in 2016 Ukrainian private company "Engineering Group "Azov "



Thats nyc


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian main battle tanks T-84 BM "Yatagan" and T-84 BM "Oplot"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-4E with combat module BAU-23-2 productions of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machne-Building Design Bureau” and State Enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored MRAP class KrAZ "Fiona" makes Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"


----------



## Glavcom

Anti-tank guided missile "Falaric-105" caliber 105 mm, runs through the gun barrel.
Produces "Falaric-105" State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-3E-1U production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"
BTR-3E-1U in service with the National Guard of Ukraine and airborne troops of the armed forces of Ukraine.


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Taipan" production Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"

Provided autonomous operation of the combat module "Taipan" for 3 hours. Maximum range of fire fighting module 1800 meters. Armament consists of two rapid-aircraft guns caliber 23 mm. It provides automatic guidance to the target. Weight combat module "Taipan" is 350 kg.


----------



## Glavcom

Explosive Reactive Armour "Nozh" production Ukrainian State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies" Microtec"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

ANTI-TANK GUIDED MISSILE "STUGNA" calibr 100 mm (UKRAINE)


----------



## Glavcom

Tank with remotely operated weapon "T-REX" - a project of deep modernization of the Ukrainian main battle tank T-64B "Pine". The project was developed in 2016 Ukrainian private company "Engineering Group "Azov ".
The crew is in hardened inhabited fighting compartment - capsule separate from the fuel and ammunition.
The armament of the tank - remotely controlled.


----------



## Glavcom

Antitank missile complex "Barrier" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B" production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom

Anti-tank guided missile "Falaric-90" caliber 90 mm, runs through the gun barrel.
Produces "Falaric-90" State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Spartan armored car is in service with 
the National Guard of Ukraine. It produces armored KrAZ Spartan Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian combat module "Taipan"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car Dozor-B production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-3E1 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored MRAP class KrAZ "Shreck One" makes Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"


----------



## Glavcom

Anti-tank guided missile "Falaric-90" caliber 90 mm, runs through the gun barrel.
Produces "Falaric-90" State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored MRAP class KrAZ "Cougar" makes Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"


----------



## Glavcom

BMP-64 experimental infantry fighting vehicle developed by Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian combat module "Taipan"


----------



## Glavcom

KBA-3 and KBM-2 - Ukrainian tank guns caliber 125 and 120 mm.


----------



## Glavcom

Armored Car "Kozak-1" produced by Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika"


----------



## Glavcom

Self-propelled mortar-based armored personel carrier "Otaman" (8x8) produced by Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association" Practika"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian combat module "Taipan"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car Dozor-B production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian light combat module "Sarmat" production of the State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian Armored vehicles


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled mini armored personel carrier "Fantom" deliveries Ukrainian state enterprise "Spetstehnoeksport"


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module KBA-105 "Shkval" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian combat module "Grom (Thunder)"


----------



## Glavcom

"Varan" - experienced armored personnel carrier production Ukrainian private company "Research and Production Complex "Tehimpeks"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-4E production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machne-Building Design Bureau”


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-4MV production ukrainian state enterprise “Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau”


----------



## Glavcom

Modernize the T-64BM (BM "Bulat") production Ukrainian State enterprise "Malyshev Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E-1U production of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"

BTR-3E1 - best average in the class of armored personnel carriers.
http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2013/12/31.html?m=0


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle KrAZ "Raptor" production of Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"


----------



## Glavcom

KBA-3 - Ukrainian tank gun caliber 125 mm.


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled mini tank "Piranha" production of Ukrainian private enterprise "Plant "Leninska kuzniza (smithy)"


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-84 BM Oplot produces Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module "Blik-2" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Assault armored boat "Centaur" production of Ukrainian private enterprise "Plant "Leninska kuzniza (smithy)"


----------



## Glavcom

Antitank missile system "Combat" caliber 125 mm production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Kozak-1" produced by Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored boat "Gurza-M" production of Ukrainian private enterprise "Plant "Leninska kuzniza (smithy)"


----------



## Glavcom

Multiple rocket launchers KrAZ "Bastion" production Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled mini armored personel carrier "Fantom" deliveries Ukrainian state enterprise "Spetstehnoeksport"


----------



## Glavcom

Light portable antitank missile complex "Corsar" production Ukrainian State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-4 produce Ukrainian State-owned enterprises - "Kharkiv Machine Building Design Bureau Morozov" and "Malyshev Plant" 

BTR-4 - APC has great potential for the future.

http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2013/11/4_28.html?m=0


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car KrAZ Spartan produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Bars-6" production of Ukrainian private company "Bogdan"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Kozak-1" produced by Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika"


----------



## Glavcom

BMP-64 experimental infantry fighting vehicle developed by Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-84 BM Oplot production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian antitank guided missiles "Combat" caliber 125 mm and "Conus" caliber 120 mm production of the State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-7 production ukrainian state enterprise “Nikolaev armored plant ”


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car Triton production of Ukrainian private enterprise "Plant "Leninska kuzniza (smithy)"


----------



## Glavcom

Modernization of the T-64B1 to T-64B1M mean production of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant "


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module "Desna" production of the Ukrainian private company "CheZaRa"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier "Arbalet" production of Ukrainian private enterprise "Plant "Leninska kuzniza (smithy)"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class KrAZ "Fiona" makes Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"


----------



## Glavcom

Light portable anti-tank missile complex "Corsar" caliber 107 mm production Ukrainian State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-84 BM Oplot production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-80UD "Birch" production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

T-80UD Birch - tank of the Ukrainian soul.

http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2014/08/80.html?m=0


----------



## Glavcom

Light portable anti-tank missile complex "Corsar" caliber 107 mm production Ukrainian State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian antitank guided missile "Combat" caliber 125 mm production of the State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class KrAZ "Shrek One" makes Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Bars-6" production of Ukrainian private company "Bogdan"


----------



## Glavcom

BMP-64 experimental infantry fighting vehicle developed by Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled lightweight combat module "Iva" production of the Ukrainian private company "CheZaRa"


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled prototype combat module "GSh-23L" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier "Arbalet" production of Ukrainian private enterprise "Plant "Leninska kuzniza (smithy)"


----------



## Glavcom

Portable anti-tank missile complex "Skif" production Ukrainian State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau" Luch ".


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Portable anti-tank missile complex "Corsar" production Ukrainian State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module "Blik-2M" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module BM-7 "Parus" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machne-Building Design Bureau” and State Enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

The main armored plants of the armored industry of Ukraine. 

http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2016/11/blog-post_15.html?m=0


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module "Desna" production of the Ukrainian private company "CheZaRa


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Bars-8" production of Ukrainian private company "Bogdan"


----------



## Penguin

For reference, the full vehicle carrying "Blik-2M"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian antitank guided missile "Combat" caliber 125 mm production of the State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier "Otaman" (8x8) produced by Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic

What does 'Shkval' mean in the Ukrainian language mate ? is it anything like 'dull' ?

Ukraine seems to be the real spot where the east meets the west
and you thought it was turkey


----------



## Glavcom

Gothic said:


> What does 'Shkval' mean in the Ukrainian language mate ? is it anything like 'dull' ?



"Shkval" translated from Ukrainian to English means "Flurry"


----------



## Punjabi Nationalist

Interesting


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier "Otaman" (6x6) produced by Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika"


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-84 BM Oplot production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Heavy infantry fighting vehicle BTMP-84 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Light portable anti-tank missile complex "Corsar" caliber 107 mm production Ukrainian State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic

What will be Ukraine's answer to t-14 armata ?


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-84 BM Oplot production






Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Triton" production of Ukrainian private enterprise "Plant "Leninska kuzniza (smithy)"

Armored cars KrAZ "Spartan" and KrAZ Cougar produces Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ" Kremenchuk, central Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Heavy infantry fighting vehicle BTMP-84



production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

BMP-64 experimental infantry fighting vehicle developed by Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Bug" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Nikolaev armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B" production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian antitank guided missile "Combat" caliber 125 mm production of the State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Self-propelled mortar-based armored "Otaman" (8x8) produced by Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Light versatile armored car "Kozak-4"



production Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika (Practice)"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic

Is that a landrover or a mercedes G ?


----------



## Glavcom

Versatile armored car "Kozak-5"



production Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika" (Practice)



Gothic said:


> Is that a landrover or a mercedes G ?



The base car: Land Rover Defender or (Toyota Land Cruiser 78)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled mini tank "Piranha"



production of Ukrainian private enterprise 



"Plant "Leninska kuzniza (smithy)"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Multifunctional armored car "Kozak-2" 
on independent suspension



production Ukrainian private enterprise



"Scientific-Production Association



"Practika" (Practice)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Gothic said:


> What will be Ukraine's answer to t-14 armata ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Duplet" production Ukrainian state enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant".

Combat module KBA-105 "Shkval" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Heavy infantry fighting vehicle BTMP-84 




production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 production of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"


Export armored vehicles of Ukraine in Thailand for the period 2010 - 2015 years.

http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2016/11/2010-2015.html?m=0


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian antitank guided missile "Combat" caliber 125 mm production of the State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Self-propelled mortar BTR-3M2



production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov plant of special machines"

http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2013/12/31.html?m=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Versatile armored car "Kozak-5"



production Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika" (Practice)


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian antitank guided missile "Combat" caliber 125 mm



production of the State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Kastet"



production Ukrainian state enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom

Portable anti-tank missile complex "Stugna-P"




production Ukrainian State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau" Luch ".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Tank engine 6TD-1



production Ukrainian State enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian antitank guided missile "Combat" caliber 125 mm



production of the State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module BM-7 "Parus"



production of Ukrainian State Enterprise



"Kharkiv Morozov Machne-Building Design Bureau” and State Enterprise "Malyshev Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian antitank guided missile "Combat" caliber 125 mm



production of the State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Tank engines 6TD-1 capacity of 1000 horsepower and 6TD-2E capacity of 1200 horsepower production Ukrainian State enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Multifunctional armored car "Kozak-5" production Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika" (Practice)


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian anti-tank guided missile systems




of production of the State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Concept heavy infantry fighting vehicle BMP-64 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"

Heavy IFV BMP-64 one of the best protected vehicles in it's class.

http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2014/01/64.html?m=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1




production of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Combat vehicle support tanks BMPT "Azovets" development of Ukrainian private engineering group "Azov"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-4





produce Ukrainian State-owned enterprises - "Kharkiv Machine Building Design Bureau Morozov" and "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Fighting wheeled "Gecko" development Ukrainian private company "Design team "Azov"


----------



## Glavcom

APC and IFV engines 3TD-1, 3TD-3 and 3TD-4 production Ukrainian State enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-84 BM Oplot production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B"



production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Reactive dynamic defense "Nozh"




production Ukrainian State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies "Microtec "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B"





production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-4E





production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau”


----------



## Glavcom

Multifunctional armored car "Kozak-5"





production Ukrainian private enterprise




"Scientific-Production Association "Practika" (Practice)


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B"




production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Tank engine 6TD-2E capacity of 1,200 horsepower





production Ukrainian State enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-4






produce Ukrainian State-owned enterprises - "Kharkiv Machine Building Design Bureau Morozov" and "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gothic

very nice photos


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian response in 2016 to the hybrid war waged by Russia against Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Modernization of BRDM-2 to the BRDM-2DI "Khazar"



makes Ukrainian State Enterprise "Nikolaev armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle MT-LBS "Eskulapochka"





After the beginning of Russian-Ukrainian war needs of the Armed Forces of Ukraine has increased in the spring of 2014 in the art for the evacuation of wounded and injured soldiers from the battlefield.

In 2015, the Kiev ukrainian private company "VK System" on its own initiative has developed and presented a sample armored medical vehicle MT-LBS "Eskulapochka" for the Armed Forces of Ukraine, which completed the test in the fall of 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-64BM Bulat production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

For the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the Ukrainian National Guard in 2016 armored companies included in the State Concern "Ukroboronprom" produced and upgraded 68 units of armored vehicles and repaired 902 units of armored vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B" production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle MT-LBS "Eskulapochka"





2015 the ukrainian private company "VK System" transferred to the host 16 armored medical vehicles MT-LBS "Eskulapochka", this 2016 year still 6 armored medical vehicles MT-LBS "Eskulapochka". General contract provides for the manufacture 120 armored medical vehicles MT-LBS "Eskulapochka". Provided stable funding next 2017 year have to supply the Armed Forces of Ukraine more than 20 armored medical vehicles MT-LBS "Eskulapochka".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carrier BTR-4MV 





production ukrainian state enterprise “Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Explosive Reactive Armour "Nozh" 






production Ukrainian State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies" Microtec"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Modernization of the tank T-64B1 to T-64B1M 






mean production of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian tanks T-64B1M in Action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-4




produce Ukrainian State-owned enterprises - "Kharkiv Machine Building Design Bureau Morozov" and "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle MT-LBS "Eskulapochka" production of the Ukrainian private company "VK System"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian tanks T-84 BM Oplot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class KrAZ "Hurricane"





production Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personel carrier BTR-4E




production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JK!

Great pics Glavcom! Is Ukraine still manufacturing the GROM combat module?


----------



## Glavcom

JK! said:


> Great pics Glavcom! Is Ukraine still manufacturing the GROM combat module?



Thank you for your very good and topical issue. Now in Ukraine there is no production of combat units Grom (Thunder). The main reason for the lack of production of combat units Grom (Thunder) - is the lack of interest of the Ministry of Defence in the purchase of armaments. The biggest reason why the Ministry of Defence abandoned the idea of buying the combat module Grom (Thunder) - a general unification of the combat units in a meager state funding purchases of new effective weapons Ukrainian production for the needs of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.
In 2014, at the beginning of the east of Ukraine Russia's military aggression against the sovereign state of Ukraine in conditions of scarce finance the purchase of new weapons Ukrainian production, the Armed Forces of Ukraine, the decision was made - to buy in products, and then leave for two main combat unit armed with that on in early 2014. The first mass in production, in the second they were already eliminated inherent in new weapons childhood illnesses, in the third, they are supplied for export in the fourth they are completely satisfied with the military leadership of the Armed forces of Ukraine. Data above combat units at that time, fully consistent with the two major Ukrainian combat unit - a BM-3M "Shturm-M" (Sturm-M (M - mean - modernized) and BM-7 "Parus" ( "Sail").
Combat Module BM-3M "Shturm-M" (Sturm-M) was delivered as part of armament linear BTR-3E1i his commander's version - BTR-3K (BTR-3E1K) in Thailand, and the combat module BM-7 "Parus" ("Sail "), composed of linear armored personnel carriers BTR-4E "Bucephalus" and his commander's version - BTR-4K (BTR-4EK) that were supplied to Iraq. Plus, in the choice of an armored personnel carrier BTR-4E "Bucephalus" as the main armament is a remote-controlled combat module BM-7 "Parus" ( "Sail"), instead of remotely controlled weapon stations with remote weapons Grom (Thunder), has played a cruel joke "Iraqi contract ". I think you remember that story loud, as a result of backroom Iraqi vnutrepoliticheskih games for the right to steal money in the arms business in the summer of 2013, Iraq refused to Party BTR-4E "Bucephalus" in an amount of 64 Armored personnel carriers. Then the ill-considered actions of the Government of Iraq, Ukraine has suffered irreparable reputational impact, as an unreliable supplier of arms. You agree that those 64 APC BTR-4E from which Iraq for domestic political games internecine refused summer 2013, is now in the fight against LIH were used for the Iraqi government a serious tool, an additional factor of the state sovereignty of Iraq. According to this those 64 machines abandoned by Iraq were returned back at the factory in Ukraine. It is also a well-known fact for you.
Then in the spring of 2014 with the beginning of the aggression of the Russian Federation against the sovereign and independent state of Ukraine, these machines with "Iraq contract" were promptly bought the Ukrainian state in the manufacturing plants and put into service units of the National Guard of Ukraine. Since the BTR-4E with the party "Iraq contract" were equipped combat units BM-7 "Parus" (Sail) speech could no longer be on the purchase Grom (Thunder), which was originally planned combat units made in the configuration of a modification of the BTR-4 "Ladia" ("Rook") - BTR-4A. 




On this today manufacture remotely controlled weapon stations with remote weapons Grom (Thunder) may again be deployed exclusively at one main factor - if there is a foreign customer who wish to purchase a combat unit Grom (Thunder). Production of weapon stations Grom (Thunder), preserved and conserved at the moment in anticipation of new export orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

In late 2016 the ukrainian private company "Rosava" again won the tender held by Central Car of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. As a result, signed a contract to supply tires TM ROSAVA (2016 production) for military equipment. According to the contract made these days supply tires to the customer in full.





Recall that in 2016 the company "Rosava" has won a number of tenders and signed contracts:
- In February, the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine for the supply of tires for military and special equipment;
- In May with the state agency "service center units of the National Police of Ukraine" on the supply of summer car tires;
- In July with the Department patrol police Ukraine for the supply of summer car tires;
- In November with the Department patrol police Ukraine for the supply of winter passenger car tires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class KrAZ "Hurricane"




production Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Fire Support Vehicles MOP-4K on the basis of an armored personnel carrier BTR-4E


----------



## Glavcom

Tank with remotely operated weapon "T-REX" - a project of deep modernization of the Ukrainian main battle tank T-64B "Pine". The project was developed in 2016 Ukrainian private company "Engineering Group "Azov"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B" production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-80UD "Birch" production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian armored vehicle Dozor-B in Action


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian armored personnel carrier BTR-4E in Action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carrier BTR-4MV 





production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

The T-84 BM Oplot is a new version of Ukrainian main battle tank. Main Battle Tank T-84 “Oplot” is a tracked combat vehicle of high firepower, reliable protection and high mobility. The tank is intended to destroy all ground-based (surface) and low-flying at low speed air targets in condition of enemy countermeasures. T-84 “Oplot” can perform a wide range of combat tasks under various weather, meteorology and road conditions, under ambient temperature, ranging from -40 up to +55 °С, relative atmospheric humidity 98%. The vehicle can operate under the temperature 25 °С and altitude of 3000 m, air dustiness encountered in actual operation.

The T-84 Oplot main battle tank is developed by Ukrainian State Enterprise “Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau” and adopted by the Armed Forces of Ukraine.






Ukrainian tanks T-84 BM Oplot in Action


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian anti-tank guided missile systems




of production of the State Enterprise "State Kyiv Design Bureau "Luch"


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian combat modules


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-80UD "Birch" 





production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carrier BTR-4E on the teachings of the Armed Forces of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

The BTR-3E1 armored personnel carrier is designed to operate in almost all terrains and provide better ride and safety to the troops. The vehicle is fitted with a central tire inflation system (CTIS) for better mobility on different terrains.

The vehicle can cruise at a maximum speed of 106 km/h. It can travel a maximum distance of 600km without refuelling. It can be operated in adverse weather conditions during day and night. It can negotiate a gradient of 30° and side slopes of 25°. It can cross vertical obstacles of more than 0.5 m and trench obstacles of 2 m.

The BTR-3E1 uses a single water-jet engine providing a speed of 8-10 km/h, when used as an amphibious vehicle.







Ukrainian armored personnel carrier BTR-3E1 in Action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class KrAZ "Shreck One"





production Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Glavcom said:


> The BTR-3E1 armored personnel carrier is designed to operate in almost all terrains and provide better ride and safety to the troops. The vehicle is fitted with a central tire inflation system (CTIS) for better mobility on different terrains.
> 
> The vehicle can cruise at a maximum speed of 106 km/h. It can travel a maximum distance of 600km without refuelling. It can be operated in adverse weather conditions during day and night. It can negotiate a gradient of 30° and side slopes of 25°. It can cross vertical obstacles of more than 0.5 m and trench obstacles of 2 m.
> 
> The BTR-3E1 uses a single water-jet engine providing a speed of 8-10 km/h, when used as an amphibious vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian armored personnel carrier BTR-3E1 in Action



A good alternative to Stryker and Piranha Series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored Vehicle "Dozor-B"


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian machine guns "Vepr" ("Boar")

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian tanks T-64BV in real Action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian assault rifle "Maluk" (Baby)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Glavcom any FnF ATGMs?


----------



## Glavcom

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Glavcom any FnF ATGMs?


DESERT FIGHTER, Please specify the issue, more extended, I do not quite understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Glavcom said:


> DESERT FIGHTER, Please specify the issue, more extended, I do not quite understand.


Fire and forget ATGM.. or a new variant of Kombat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Fire and forget ATGM.. or a new variant of Kombat.



In 2014 I personally met a modernized version of the antitank guided missile Combat. Index modernized version of antitank guided missiles Combat-M developer awarded - "The product 612M"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carrier BTR-4M. 






This modification bought Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Explosive Reactive Armour "Duplet" 






production Ukrainian State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies" Microtec"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-84 BM Oplot




production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Modernize the T-64BM (BM "Bulat") production Ukrainian State enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Concept heavy infantry fighting vehicle BMP-64 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

"Phantom" - a remote-controlled mini armored vehicle that can be equipped with a variety of weapons, including high-precision missiles. Thanks to modern digital technology goals recognition combined with modern sighting system, "Phantom" can maintain accurate fire under any circumstances, in any weather, day and night. Dimensions and hybrid power plant with a capacity of 30 kW, enable "Phantom" to transport loads weighing up to 350 kg and evacuate two wounded, making this a versatile tool unmanned armored personnel carrier Ukrainian fighters.

In fact, in one machine combined capabilities of reconnaissance, patrol, fire support, the use of high-precision weapons, cargo transportation and evacuation of the wounded. And all this without any risk to life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian avtomat "Vepr" ("Boar")

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

light machinery, such as "Dozor-B" requires the creation of a light combat unit, such as "Wii", which on its own initiative, with the involvement of private enterprises, has developed the Ukrainian state enterprise "Kiev armored plant". 





"Wii" is designed to defeat enemy personnel, vehicles, ground targets at a distance of 2 km, and air targets at altitudes up to 1,000 meters. Through the use of advanced electronic systems, module operation is carried out remotely with the use of advanced thermal imaging sights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant," developed a modernization of the BMP-1 - BMP-1UMD "Hunter". When creating this machine was carried out to introduce a package of measures to increase the firepower, improved fire control system, improved ergonomic and functional characteristics of the machine. Particular attention was paid to the implementation of Ukrainian armourers complex means of masking in the visible and infrared ranges.

BMP-1UMD "Hunter" equipped with 30-mm automatic cannon coupled with a machine gun, anti-tank missiles "Barrier" and automatic grenade launcher KBA-117. This armament sufficient to guarantee the destruction of enemy personnel, including - for the shelters, as well as any armored vehicles - from light armored vehicles to tanks.





Another feature of the BMP-1UMD "Hunter" has become a new German engine Deutz TCD2013 L64V. Work on the machine to adapt to the new power plant took only three months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian armored personnel carriers BTR-4E and BTR-3E1 in Action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic

great pictures


----------



## ali_raza

ukrainians knows how to make it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module BM-3S "Shturm-S" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Taipan"
Lightweight combat module "Taipan", developed by Ukrainian State Enterprise "Spetstehnoeksport". The main feature of lightweight combat module "Taipan" has become a backlash-free planetary gear system and brushless motors that provide precise guidance to the target in any module speeds.
Thanks to modern electronics, "Taipan" performs automatic guns pointing to the selected target, stabilizing arms in position regardless of the change in the position of fighting the car body during movement, and also provides automatic target tracking.




Also on the combat module installed system of automatic issuing guidance commands based on weather conditions, the type of ammunition, weaponry, angular velocity and the target range.

As the weapons in the "Taypane" used two rapid-fire cannon GS-23L 23 mm, 12.7 mm machine gun and 7.62 mm, and 30 mm grenade launcher with a separate vertical drive. The minimum firing module weighs only 350 kg.

In addition, the combat module can be installed not only on mobile platforms, but also to equip them fortifications, such as checkpoints, controlling module remotely. Or even use a combat unit as a stand-alone firing point without power supply. Hours "Taipan" combat unit in this mode is 3 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Modernization of the T-64B1 to T-64B1M




mean production of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carrier BTR-4E





productions of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau” and State Enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Taipan" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Spetstehnoeksport"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

@Glavcom Appreciate your efforts. Very informative thread.

Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> Remote controlled combat module BM-3S "Shturm-S" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"





Glavcom said:


> Armored car "Dozor-B"


brother tell us anything about the recently signed agreement between pakistan and ukraine if u have any insider news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

ali_raza said:


> brother



What can I say about this? According to my information, the topic the two sides worked out quietly. But orders from Pakistan had not yet reached not to the Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Bureau, not to the plant Malyshev. These Ukrainian companies are currently working in three main directions. The first trend - the gradual implementation of the Thai order, as the receipt of funds from the customer. The second direction (Malyshev Plant) - a successful, according to the delivery schedules, the production of the engine compartment to the tank Al-Khalid Mk.1 with 6TD 2E. And the third, most fundamental today for the Ukrainian enterprises - fulfillment of the State Defence Order for replenishment of new and refurbished equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine to protect the eastern territories of Ukraine from external military aggression of the Russian Federation against the independent state of Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Kozak-1" produced by Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Duplet" production Ukrainian state enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian armored vehicles (BTR-3E1, BTR-4E, Dozor-B) in Action

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> What can I say about this? According to my information, the topic the two sides worked out quietly. But orders from Pakistan had not yet reached not to the Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Bureau, not to the plant Malyshev. These Ukrainian companies are currently working in three main directions. The first trend - the gradual implementation of the Thai order, as the receipt of funds from the customer. The second direction (Malyshev Plant) - a successful, according to the delivery schedules, the production of the engine compartment to the tank Al-Khalid Mk.1 with 6TD 2E. And the third, most fundamental today for the Ukrainian enterprises - fulfillment of the State Defence Order for replenishment of new and refurbished equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine to protect the eastern territories of Ukraine from external military aggression of the Russian Federation against the independent state of Ukraine.


but we all see 600 million dollar contract signed



Glavcom said:


> Ukrainian armored vehicles (BTR-3E1, BTR-4E, Dozor-B) in Action


that looks like a beast keep up the good work brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Concept heavy infantry fighting vehicle BMP-64 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"

BMP-64 is equipped with a Ukrainian ERA "Nozh" ("Knife") production Ukrainian State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies" Microtec"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-84 BM Oplot production 




Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class KrAZ "Fiona" 





production Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Combat vehicle support tanks BMPT "Azovets" development of Ukrainian private engineering group "Azov"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B" production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-64BM Bulat production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class KrAZ "Hulk" 






makes Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module KBA-105 "Shkval" 






production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class 
KrAZ "Shrek One RCV" 






makes Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian Armored vehicles - BTR-4E and T-84 BM Oplot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module BM-23B "Taipan" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Spetstehnoeksport"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JK!

@Glavcom most MBTs also have variants that support them on the battlefield like engineering, recovery and bridge laying tanks.

Are there any systems like these based on T84 or T80 series? If so could you post pics of them too please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Atlet ARRV is made on the basis of tank “OPLOT” chassis
http://www.morozov.com.ua/eng/body/brem.php

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

JK! said:


> @Glavcom most MBTs also have variants that support them on the battlefield like engineering, recovery and bridge laying tanks.
> Are there any systems like these based on T84 or T80 series? If so could you post pics of them too please?





Penguin said:


> Atlet ARRV is made on the basis of tank “OPLOT” chassis
> http://www.morozov.com.ua/eng/body/brem.php



Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-84 "Atlet" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau”




Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-84 "Atlet" in action 




Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-84 "Atlet" put into service of the Armed Forces of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Armored repair and recovery vehicle BTR-3BR on the chassis BTR-3E1.
Armored repair and recovery vehicle BTR-3BR production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant"





Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-4K on the chassis BTR-4E.
Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-4K production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S (BSEM-4K) on the chassis BTR-4E.




Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S (BSEM-4K) production of Ukrainian State Enterprises "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau" and "Kharkiv plant of special machines"




Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S (BSEM-4K) are in service with the armed forces of Ukraine and Iraq, and are in service with the National Guard of Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class KrAZ "Shrek One" makes Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E-1U Airborne Forces of Ukraine 






During the fighting the Russian-Ukrainian war 2014-2017 years, the protection of armored personnel carriers BTR-3E-1U Airborne Forces of Ukraine is strengthened by installing additional security - lattice anti cumulative shields.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

JK! said:


> @Glavcom most MBTs also have variants that support them on the battlefield like engineering, recovery and bridge laying tanks.
> 
> Are there any systems like these based on T84 or T80 series? If so could you post pics of them too please?


Besides the Ukrainian BREM-84 Atlet ARV, there is the Russian BREM-80U, a private venture to support the T-80U main battle tanks. However, the BREM-80U was not accepted to service with the Russian Army which continues to use the ageing BREM-1 armored recovery vehicle, that is based on the T-72 main battle tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module "Blik-2M" 




production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored repair and recovery vehicle BTR-3BR on the chassis BTR-3E1.




Armored repair and recovery vehicle BTR-3BR production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Modernization of the BMP-1 to BMP-1U "Shkval" mind produces Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant" 





Modernization of the BMP-1 to BMP-1UM mind produces Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JK!

Sweet! Cheers for the pics. Had another browse of that Ukrainian arms export PDF someone posted in a navy thread and saw IMR 2 combat engineer vehicle and MTU55 bridge layer being offered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

JK! said:


> Ukrainian arms export .



Summary table of export of armored vehicles Ukraine for the period 1993 - 2014 year.
http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2016/01/1993-2014.html?m=0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Modernization of the BMP-1 to BMP-1UMD "Hunter" mind produces Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module BM-7 "Parus" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machne-Building Design Bureau” and State Enterprise "Malyshev Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E-1U National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class KrAZ "Hulk" 




makes Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Get damaged Main Battle Tanks T-64BM Bulat






undergoing at the Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant" renewal repairs after returning from the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian war 2014-2017 years.

Armored personnel carrier BTR-4E National Guard of Ukraine 




of the last batch of the "Iraqi contract" ( The apparent difference - Iraq deforming camouflage colors) in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class KrAZ "Shrek One" 






makes Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Kozak-2" National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicle MRAP class KrAZ "Fiona" 




production Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored repair and recovery vehicle BTR-3BR on the chassis BTR-3E1.




Armored repair and recovery vehicle BTR-3BR is in service with the Royal Thai Army
Armored repair and recovery vehicle BTR-3BR production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-84 BM Oplot




production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Kastet"




production Ukrainian state enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Concept heavy infantry fighting vehicle BMP-64 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car MRAP class KrAZ "Cougar" saves lives Ukrainian soldiers in a combat zone of the Russian-Ukrainian war 




Armored car MRAP class KrAZ "Cougar" production Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armoured Vehicles production Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"






KrAZ "Raptor" and KrAZ "Cougar" in a combat zone of Russian-Ukrainian war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Otaman" production Ukrainian State-owned enterprise "Zhitomir armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module "Vii" 






production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle BTR-3S on the chassis BTR-3E1.







Armored medical vehicle BTR-3S production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-4E National Guard of Ukraine




equipped with latticed anti cumulative shields during a battle which went through a few hits anti-tank grenades issued by Russian troops from rocket-propelled grenade in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Glavcom said:


> Armored personnel carriers BTR-4E National Guard of Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equipped with latticed anti cumulative shields during a battle which went through a few hits anti-tank grenades issued by Russian troops from rocket-propelled grenade in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.





That thing didn't get hit with any RPG or ATGM. slat armor often gets deformed, and it is basically almost worthless. It won't even stop an RPG-7. If that vehicle got hit with even an RPG-7 it would penetrate, if a Russian soldier actually fired something at that thing it would likely be a Kornet and in that case that vehicle would be burning scrap metal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armoured Vehicles production Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"





From left to right - KrAZ Fiona, KrAZ Shrek One RCV, KrAZ Shrek One, KrAZ Spartan, KrAZ Cougar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tanks T-64B1M combat injuries sustained in a combat zone the Russian-Ukrainian war. Tank systems due to wear armor "Nozh" ("Knife") remained intact






Modernization of the T-64B1 to T-64B1M mean production of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module BM-3SM "Shturm-SM" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-4E National Guard of Ukraine (from the last batch of the Iraqi contract) in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B" production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Command-staff vehicle "Svityaz" based on the BTR-70DI produces Ukrainian State Enterprise "Nikolaev armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## UkroTurk

Glavcom said:


> Combat module "Kastet"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> production Ukrainian state enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant".


How did Ukraine find BRITISH FV 104 SCORPION chassis ?
Help from Brits?
LoOKs innovative and cute!


Edit:
The Jordanian armed force has a total of around 300 CVRT including different type of variants including Scorpion, Scimitar, Samson, Samaritan, Spartan, and Sultan.

At SOFEX 2016, the Jordanian defense Company KADDB presents a new prototype of modernized CVRT light reconnaissance vehicle. The new KADDB light reconnaissance vehicle offers increased fire-power and enhanced mobility at reduced lifecycle costs.

The original turret of the CVRT is removed and replaced by the Ukrainian "KASTET" combat module. The "Kastet" is a modernized turret based on the Shkval turret which is mounted on BMP-1 used by the Ukrainian and Georgian army.

The "KASTET" combat module was designed to offer a modern weapon systems which can be fitted on existing light and medium weight armoured vehicle. The "KASTET" turret has a total weight of 1,500 kg.

The combat module "KASTET" is fitted with a new fire control system using multi-channel optical and TV sighting complex.

The "KASTET" turret is armed with ZTM-1 30mm automatic cannon which can fire a full range of ammunition as APT and APIT at a maximum range of 2,000 m. Second armament includes one 30 automatic grenade launcher KBA 117 and one KT 7.62mm machine gun.

On the right side of the turret, there is two launchers for "Barrier" ATGM (Anti-Tank Guided Missile). The missile is able to destroy armored targets at distances from 100 to 5,000 meters.


----------



## Glavcom

UkroTurk said:


> How did Ukraine find BRITISH FV 104 SCORPION chassis ?



Scorpion gave the Jordanians as they are very interested in the Ukrainian combat unit. And it does not necessarily have to be exactly the brass knuckles. Kastet (Knuckles) is a full-scale sample. A principle can be any other Ukrainian combat module.


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Duplet" production Ukrainian state enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B" production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car MRAP class KrAZ "Cougar" 
Airborne Forces of Ukraine in a combat zone of the Russian-Ukrainian war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-4E National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Concept heavy infantry fighting vehicle BMP-64 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"


----------



## UkroTurk

Glavcom said:


> Concept heavy infantry fighting vehicle BMP-64 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"


Its not just a concept. BMPv64 unveiled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Kozak-2" National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

UkroTurk said:


> Its not just a concept. BMPv64 unveiled.



Do you think that the BMP-64 has a serial product, and not a prototype?


----------



## Glavcom

Combat vehicle support tanks BMPT "Azovets" development of Ukrainian private engineering group "Azov"


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ "Cougar" National Guard of Ukraine blown up by a landmine set by Russian reconnaissance and sabotage group during the campaign Russian-Ukrainian war 








Armored car MRAP class KrAZ "Cougar" saves lives Ukrainian soldiers in a combat zone of the Russian-Ukrainian war 

Armored car MRAP class KrAZ "Cougar" production Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 National Guard of Ukraine with established anti cumulative shields latticed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-64BM Bulat production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

The new version of the armoured vehicle BTR-4 extends the family of armoured 8×8 wheeled vehicles, which is currently in serial manufacturing. Ukrainian State-owned enterprise KMDB has developed and manufactured the prototype of BTR-4, which is armed with a remote controlled weapon station BM2-30, two automatic 30 mm guns, coaxial 7.62 mm machine gun and two anti-tank missiles.

This structural concept enables to increase density of fire and essentially enhance the first-shot probability of kill.

SE KMDB invites all guests of the exhibition to take a look at the prototype of BTR-4 at the stand of the SC Ukroboronprom on February 19 – 23, at the international exhibition and conference IDEX 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 production of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Glavcom said:


> Ukrainian armored vehicles (BTR-3E1, BTR-4E, Dozor-B) in Action



The BTR-3E1 is just awesome. You have only to offer different variants of turrets :  











It looks like the LAV-25. I hope to see this beautiful vehicle serving in our national guard along side with the LAVs:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Self-propelled mortar BTR-3M1 National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.






Self-propelled mortar BTR-3M1 on the chassis of armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov plant of special machines"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Glavcom said:


> Self-propelled mortar BTR-3M1 National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.
> 
> View attachment 367713
> 
> 
> Self-propelled mortar BTR-3M1 on the chassis of armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov plant of special machines"






That "national guard" is the Azor Nazis battalion probably the same trash that shelled my grandparents house in Eastern Ukraine. Slava Sala!


----------



## F-Sola

ptldM3 said:


> That "national guard" is the Azor Nazis battalion probably the same trash that shelled my grandparents house in Eastern Ukraine. Slava Sala!


Why are they called that?


----------



## Glavcom

ptldM3 said:


> That "national guard" is the Azor Nazis battalion probably the same trash that shelled my grandparents house in Eastern Ukraine. Slava Sala!





F-Sola said:


> Why are they called that?



so their Russian propaganda blackens. All who fight for the independence of the sovereign state of Ukraine against the Russian aggression, the Russian propaganda on the defenders of Ukraine hangs a label - "thugs" and "Nazis".

Armored car "Kozak-2" National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.






Armored Car "Kozak-2" production Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika" ("Practice").

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

F-Sola said:


> Why are they called that?




The Azor battalion? Their ranks are full of neo Nazis, these guys are well know to praise Hitler, have swastika tattoos and flags. Even their official insignia have Nazi origins.

Azov Nazi insignia:









@Glavcom how is this propaganda? No one is hanging any "labels" or making anything up. The Azov battalion is openly pro fascist, many Ukrainian politicians are anti Semitic such as Oleh Tyahnybok. It's Ukraine politicians and citizens that support neo Nazis such as Stephan Bandera and even name streets after him. The only propaganda is coming from you. Not only propaganda but denial.

Here is a few of those idiots:












In today's Ukraine there is a lot of Nazi warshiping, they have marches for Stephan Bandara, a hardcore Ukrainian Nazi from WW2 that was responsible for thousands of executions and they even name streets after him. Oleh Tyahnybok is one of the biggest Nazis in the world and he is a political figure in Ukraine.

When the US was interfering in Ukrainian elections they met with Oleh Tyahnybok. The US was wired tapped talking about installing a puppet government, US politician met with Ukrainian opposition including Oleh Tyahnybok, the US gave money and political support to overthrow Yanukovich, the then president. The US didn't say a word when the far right opposition eliminated pro Russian politicians or anti EU politicians. The elections where unfair and rigged and with heavy US interference.



Here is Victoria Nuland, the same person that was wired tapped talking about installing a puppet government in Ukraine, meeting with Oleh Tyahnybok, the Nazi. John McCaine was also in the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Duplet" production Ukrainian state enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

ptldM3 said:


> That "national guard" is the Azor Nazis battalion probably the same trash that shelled my grandparents house in Eastern Ukraine. Slava Sala!



And your Russian Nazi went there to so ? Like the leader of DNR Pavel Gubarev .... Yee Nazi fighting Nazi Russians ...
First do something with your nazi then cry about Ukrainians...








They made it look less nazi ... Maybe azow should do the same ...









http://anton-shekhovtsov.blogspot.com/2014/08/neo-nazi-russian-national-unity-in.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

bobo6661 said:


> And your Russian Nazi went there to so ? Like the leader of DNR Pavel Gubarev .... Yee Nazi fighting Nazi Russians ...
> First do something with your nazi then cry about Ukrainians...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made it look less nazi ... Maybe azow should do the same ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://anton-shekhovtsov.blogspot.com/2014/08/neo-nazi-russian-national-unity-in.html





He is Ukrainian  As for his past, that was 15 years ago that he was a member of the 'Russin National Unity'. Name one 'National Guard' unit in Russia, that is part of the government that is openly openly pro Nazi and has Nazi insignia. Doesn't exist, Nazis are looked down at in Russia while they are celebrated in Ukraine.


I don't want to derarail the thread so if you want to argue this make your own thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.






Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S on the chassis BTR-4E production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov plant of special machines"


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B" production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom

This armored car KrAZ "Cougar" National Guard of Ukraine, after the injuries during the fighting in the area of Russian-Ukrainian war was restored Ukrainian private enterprise KrAZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Carabine Z-10 production ukrainian private company "Zbroyar"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B" production ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-4E National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Desna" production Ukrainian state enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Glavcom said:


> Armored personnel carriers BTR-4E National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.





Claims, that there are no Nazis elements in the Ukrainian armed forces and that its Russian propaganda, posts a picture of a Ukrainian army vehicle with the words *banderstadt*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle BMM-70 Armed Forces of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.




Armored medical vehicle BMM-70 on the chassis BTR-70DI production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Nikolaev armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom

Concept armored personel carrier "Varan" production of Ukrainian private company "Tehimpeks "




"Varan" - experienced armored personnel carrier production Ukrainian private company "Research and Production Complex "Tehimpeks"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-4E Armed Forces of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car KrAZ Spartan National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.




Armored car KrAZ Spartan produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Glavcom said:


> Armored car KrAZ Spartan National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.
> View attachment 367942
> 
> Armored car KrAZ Spartan produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".







That truck has the Nazi SS skull and lightning bolts. But yep, it's all Russian propaganda 


These guys are confused, they go from licking American boots to Nazi boots, to EU boots. By the way, these are the brain dead Azov goons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

ptldM3 said:


> That truck has the Nazi SS skull and lightning bolts. But yep, it's all Russian propaganda
> 
> 
> These guys are confused, they go from licking American boots to Nazi boots, to EU boots. By the way, these are the brain dead Azov goons.





ptldM3 said:


> That truck has the Nazi SS skull and lightning bolts. But yep, it's all Russian propaganda
> 
> 
> These guys are confused, they go from licking American boots to Nazi boots, to EU boots. By the way, these are the brain dead Azov goons.



Go and lick the boots of Russian soldiers.

The soldiers of the regiment of special purpose "Azov" of the National Guard of Ukraine are the real heroes of Ukraine. When we sleep they are in the cold, in the heat of the night protect us, the Ukrainian people and the Ukrainian land from the Russian aggression. They are the real heroes of Ukraine!






Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 the regiment of special purpose "Azov" of the National Guard of Ukraine are the real heroes of Ukraine.


----------



## ptldM3

Glavcom said:


> Go and lick the boots of Russian soldiers.
> 
> The soldiers of the regiment of special purpose "Azov" of the National Guard of Ukraine are the real heroes of Ukraine. When we sleep they are in the cold, in the heat of the night protect us, the Ukrainian people and the Ukrainian land from the Russian aggression. They are the real heroes of Ukraine!
> 
> View attachment 367963
> 
> 
> Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 the regiment of special purpose "Azov" of the National Guard of Ukraine are the real heroes of Ukraine.





Azov are Nazi trash, stop pretending they are not, they themselves are proud of it and show it off. It's garbage like Azov that shelled civilian neighborhoods and killed my grandfather.


Azov have also committed horrible war crimes such as burning people alive. Ukrainian nationalist are confused Russian tractors, just as many were traitors in WW2. The US played into guilible Ukrainians like you, they interfered in Ukrainian elections and installed a puppet government just so they can deminish Russian influence and have dominance over the region.


If it wasn't for the US, Crimea would still be a part of Ukraine and there would be no war. Everywhere the US sticks its nose in becomes a failed state such as Iraq, Libya, Afghanistan, Syria, Ukraine. Enjoy your US "democracy".







Here are more of those "heroes".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

ptldM3 said:


> Azov are Nazi trash, stop pretending they are not, they themselves are proud of it and show it off. It's garbage like Azov that shelled civilian neighborhoods and killed my grandfather.



With all due respect to you, your grandfather was killed by Russian killer, who came to the Ukrainian land and they thought that the Ukrainian land will be trampled with impunity. Glory to the heroes of Ukraine with the battalion "Azov" that shed their blood for independence and the future of an independent and sovereign state of Ukraine. Three times Hero of Ukraine - glory, glory, glory !!!


----------



## ptldM3

Glavcom said:


> With all due respect to you, your grandfather was killed by Russian killer, who came to the Ukrainian land and they thought that the Ukrainian land will be trampled with impunity.







Eastern Ukraine was a part of the Russian empire before Ukraine (which is a fake country) even existed. The Russian civilization started in Kiev. The language was the same, your "Ukraine" and it's language was due to Polish rule. My father had a DNA test that traced his ancestors to modern day Ukraine, we have ancestors that lived their for thousands of years and and many Russians/Ukrainians don't like what is happening. It's traitors that sold Ukraine out to a foreign liberal ideology. Again the US brought Ukrainians "democracy" just like they brought democracy to Libya, Afghanistan, Syria and Iraq, they trashed those countries and then blamed everything on other people and entities just like they did in Ukraine. The US forces supported an illegal coupe and forced Russia to act. Russia was was tired of US interference and ever closer military encroachment on Russia's borders so they acted.

The US would never allow Russia to overthrow Canada and Mexico and then install puppet governments, so what did you expect?



Despite all the propaganda you are fed, many of the fighters in Easter Ukraine are locals. Russia just provides some weapons and training.







Glavcom said:


> Glory to the heroes of Ukraine with the battalion "Azov" that shed their blood for independence and the future of an independent and sovereign state of Ukraine. Three times Hero of Ukraine - glory, glory, glory !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 367985






Do you not feel ashamed that you are praising Nazis?


@vostok do you have any opinions on the matter of the Azov battalion? Do you find it ironic that our Ukrainian friend claims that the Nazi lable is Russian propaganda but posts pictures of Azov with Nazi SS symbols?


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 National Guard of Ukraine the name of "Smuglyanka" ("Darkie"), in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.




Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 production of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"



ptldM3 said:


> Despite all the propaganda you are fed, many of the fighters in Easter Ukraine are locals. Russia just provides some weapons and training.



So tell her thank Russia and Russian soldiers-killers that they killed thousands of innocent people in Ukraine and brought to the eastern lands of Ukraine - death, destruction and chaos. Now rejoice champion of the world and Russian propaganda. But Ukraine is not for blame. We protect their land.


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Concept heavy infantry fighting vehicle BMP-64 and wheeled infantry fighting vehicle BMP-64K production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tanks T-64B1M combat injuries sustained in a combat zone the Russian-Ukrainian war. Tank systems due to wear armor "Nozh" ("Knife") remained intact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian tanks T-64BM Bulat sent to the front during the Russian-Ukrainian War

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S Airborne Forces of Ukraine.




Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S (BSEM-4K) on the chassis BTR-4E production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv plant of special machines".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Piotr

*Thailand Says 'No Thanks' to Ukrainian Tanks, Chooses China Instead*



> 16:59 11.01.2017(updated 17:31 11.01.2017)
> Thailand's Ministry of Defense has decided to terminate its contract with Ukraine for the purchase of several dozen T-84 Oplot main battle tanks, citing Kiev's inability to deliver them on time, according to Thai media reports.
> 
> In 2011, Thailand signed a $241 million contract with the Kharkiv-based Malyshev Factory on the delivery of 49 T-84 'Oplot' ('Stronghold') MBTs. The tanks were meant to become the backbone of Thailand's tank forces, replacing the army's 1957-vintage US-made M-41s, which are set to be decommissioned. However, after being plagued by never-ending problems with the delivery of the Ukrainian tanks, the Thai Defense Ministry has apparently decided to cancel the contract. Speaking to Thai media, Defense Minister Prawit Wongsuwan confirmed that the contract with Ukraine had become a key problem in efforts to modernize Thailand's army, and that it was the result of Ukraine's present internal situation.
> 
> In the five years since the tank deal was signed, Malyshev Factory has only provided Bangkok with about 20 T-84s, as of the end of 2016, despite the fact that the deadline was originally set for 2014. Malyshev Factory faces several serious problems, among them the lack of qualified personnel. In 2015, the plant did not produce a single T-84. At that time, Kiev asked the Thai side to postpone the delivery until October 2017.
> 
> In place of the T-84s, Thailand has plans to buy the VT-4, a third generation Chinese MBT built by heavy machinery manufacturer Norinco. Bangkok has already signed a contract with China on the delivery of 28 VT-4s, with room in the contract for further deliveries in the future.
> 
> General Chalermchai Sittisat confirmed that Thailand and China are also mulling a joint venture on the production of weapons and military equipment in Thailand.
> 
> Thai officials explained that the decision to go with China instead of the US and other Western weapons makers was made out of budgetary considerations, with Chinese equipment thought to have a superior price-quality ratio. Furthermore, Washington has had restrictions in place preventing the delivery of weapons to Bangkok since the 2014 Thai coup.
> 
> This is not the first time that Ukrainian military vehicle makers have faced problems with contracts with foreign countries. In 2014, Iraq canceled its contract on the delivery of Ukrainian BTR-4 APCs, and returned 42 vehicles due to quality control issues involving the vehicles' welded armor.
> 
> The Malyshev Factory has denied reports on the contract's cancelation. On Tuesday, a spokesperson for the plant told Ukrainian media that the company hasn't received any official information regarding the termination or revision of the contract, and said that as of this moment, Malyshev Factory plans to complete it in accordance with the previously approved schedule. Speaking to the news and analytical site Ukraina.ru, military analyst Vladislav Shurigin suggested that Bangkok's apparent decision to terminate the deal is an indication of the poor state of Ukraine's military-industrial complex today. It's a sign, he said, that many of the claims made by officials in Kiev about Ukraine having 'the best missiles', the 'best army in Europe', and 'the best equipment and weaponry' in general are not consistent with the real state of affairs.
> 
> Regarding the T-84, Shurigin explained that its official technical characteristics do not match those of the tanks that are actually produced. For example, he said, "the armor on the Oplot has proven to be of much poorer quality [than the design characteristics indicate]. The vehicles are not robust, and face constant breakdowns."
> 
> Furthermore, the military analyst noted, "the tactical and technical characteristics of the tanks do not coincide with the declared characteristics, because Ukraine faces a deficit in the special mechanisms used for guidance systems. Kiev simply does not have them, and is not capable of producing them today. Accordingly, [guidance] parameters are downscaled, and precise guidance to the target becomes almost impossible." Accordingly, Shurigin noted, unfortunately, the Ukrainian armored vehicles which are produced today can be characterized as little more than "useless scrap."
> The Malyshev Factory's decline is a tragic story in and of itself, given the plant's once proud history. In the lead up to the Second World War, the Kharkiv-based factory became famous for the production of the legendary T-34 tank. During the Cold War, it produced the T-64 and T-80, which many Western defense analysts considered superior to the base model T-72. At its height in the 1980s, the factory employed about 60,000 people. By 2015, however, it was employing only 5,000 workers. Amid the civil war in eastern Ukraine, the factory has focused much of its resources on the supply of new and refurbished tanks to the Ukrainian army.


Source: https://sputniknews.com/military/201701111049480707-thailand-cancels-ukraine-tank-deal/



ptldM3 said:


> Azov are Nazi trash, stop pretending they are not, they themselves are proud of it and show it off. It's garbage like Azov that shelled civilian neighborhoods and killed my grandfather.
> 
> 
> Azov have also committed horrible war crimes such as burning people alive. Ukrainian nationalist are confused Russian tractors, just as many were traitors in WW2. The US played into guilible Ukrainians like you, they interfered in Ukrainian elections and installed a puppet government just so they can deminish Russian influence and have dominance over the region.
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the US, Crimea would still be a part of Ukraine and there would be no war. Everywhere the US sticks its nose in becomes a failed state such as Iraq, Libya, Afghanistan, Syria, Ukraine. Enjoy your US "democracy".
> 
> View attachment 367978
> 
> 
> 
> Here are more of those "heroes".


There is no much difference between US founded Azov (Navoz) battalion and US founded Daesh. Both are terrorists organizations. For Azov and other thugs Bandera is "hero". Badnera and his followers killed tens of thousands of Poles in Volhynia (south-eastern Poland) in 1943 and 1944. This is known in Poland as Rzeź wołyńska.


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Kozak-2" National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Piotr said:


> Thailand Says 'No Thanks' to Ukrainian Tanks, Chooses China Instead



Do not worry brother, and go cry somewhere else. Ok?  
In this there is nothing to worry about. Even if Thailand will break the contract with Ukraine, it means that the Armed Forces of Ukraine there is a good chance to get into service excellent tanks T-84 BM-T Oplot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Tank T-84 BM Oplot Armed Forces of Ukraine.


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ "Cougar" National Guard of Ukraine in the Combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.






Armored car KrAZ "Cougar" produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car KrAZ "Spartan" National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Carabine Z-008 production ukrainian private company "Zbroyar"


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-84 BM Oplot production Ukrainian state enterprise "Malyshev Plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ "Cougar" National Guard of Ukraine in the Combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.






Armored car KrAZ "Cougar" produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Kozak-2" National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

T-72UA1 Armed Forces of Ukraine in the combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.






Modernization of the T-72B1 to T-72UA1 mean production of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Tank T-80UD manufacture 1987 sample year, the Armed Forces of Ukraine, with the established set of hinged active reactive armor "Kontakt-1"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-4E Airborne Forces of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-4K Armed Forces of Ukraine.






Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-4K on the chassis BTR-4E.
Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-4K production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S (BSEM-4K) Armed Forces of Ukraine.




Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S (BSEM-4K) on the chassis BTR-4E.

Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S (BSEM-4K) production of Ukrainian State Enterprises "Kharkiv plant of special machines"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Project Ukrainian self-propelled howitzer on the basis of the tank chassis T-84 BM Oplot


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-4E National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Spartan" National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored cars KrAZ "Cougar" National Guard of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


> Project Ukrainian self-propelled howitzer on the basis of the tank chassis T-84 BM Oplot


That's the British Vickers AS-90




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AS-90

I would expect a T-84 based vehicle to look more like this:




https://defence.pk/threads/konstruk...-self-propelled-howitzer.395348/#post-7596086
https://defence.pk/threads/the-british-as90-self-propelled-gun.376452/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian prototype self-propelled howitzer production of private enterprise "Kharkiv Tractor Plant named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 368548
> 
> 
> Ukrainian prototype self-propelled howitzer production of private enterprise "Kharkiv Tractor Plant named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze"


Does that model of "Ukrainian prototype self-propelled howitzer" come with a name or type indication? What is the source url of that image?


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> Does that model of "Ukrainian prototype self-propelled howitzer" come with a name or type indication?


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> Does that model of "Ukrainian prototype self-propelled howitzer" come with a name or type indication?



Data for the new Ukrainian self-propelled howitzer are unknown and are kept secret. There is only an assumption, that the new Ukrainian production of self-propelled howitzer Ukrainian private enterprise "Kharkov Tractor Plant named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze" will further the development of Soviet work on the theme of "Airframe" 





and Soviet self-propelled howitzer 2S1 "Carnation". 





Name and caliber of guns of a new Ukrainian self-propelled howitzers are kept secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored Car SRM-1 "Kozak" production Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika" ("Practice")

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-64BM Bulat Armed Forces of Ukraine with the inscription "For Ukraine !!!" during the fighting Russian-Ukrainian War


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukraine will give Thailand a new party T-84 BM "Oplot-T"





From next week at the Malyshev Plant will begin transmission of a new party tanks T-84 BM "Oplot-T" under the contract with Kingdom of Thailand.

This is reported by experts SC "Ukrspetsexport" accompanying military-technical cooperation between the two countries. Both enterprises are part of the state concern "Ukroboronprom."

"Working with the Thai delegation receiving a new batch of T-84 BM "Oplot-T" will start on Monday. Customers also examine the rest of the tanks, the production of which is in various stages of readiness, "- said in DC" Ukrspetsekport. "

Under the contract, Ukraine has put Thailand 49 tanks T-84 BM "Oplot-T" . By mutual consent of the two parties, delivery dates were pushed in autumn 2017. Such a consensus decision was taken because of fighting in eastern Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> with a name or type indication?


----------



## Penguin

So, the model nearest to the camera is the Soviet-era self-propelled howitzer 2S1 "Carnation" / "_Gvozdika_ ". Seeing as how recently a 6x6 vehicle with the turret thereof was displayed, I presume that means Ukraine can produce that 'as is' and/or in modified (modernized) form. The new tracked SPGH would be the vehicle farthest from the camera. The hull looks very similar to 2S1 but the turret is new, and seems to feature a large blow-off panel, possibly over an autoloader.
Perhaps one based on this:





However, the chasis appears more 'Carnation'-like than associated with T-84 BM Oplot. (I admit that is purely on the basis of visual comparison, but still....I'ld expect a T-84 based vehicle to look more like 2S19 MSTA)


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> So, the model nearest to the camera is the Soviet-era self-propelled howitzer 2S1 "Carnation" / "_Gvozdika_ ". Seeing as how recently a 6x6 vehicle with the turret thereof was displayed, I p[resume that means Ukraine can produce that 'as is' and/or in modified (modernized) form.







New Ukrainian howitzer is not quite 2S1 "Carnation"/ "Gvozdika" . Please note - model self-propelled howitzer 2S1 "Carnation" / "Gvozdika" placed in the middle, and the prototype of a new model of Ukrainian self-propelled howitzer is located right in the photo


----------



## Glavcom

In November, 2016 Ukrainian Engineering Group "Area" patented utility model of the tank with remotely controlled weapon "T-REX" 




- "Armata in the Ukrainian style"


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-64BV Armed Forces





of Ukraine during the fighting Russian-Ukrainian War


----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 368648
> 
> New Ukrainian howitzer is not quite 2S1 "Carnation"/ "Gvozdika" . Please note - model self-propelled howitzer 2S1 "Carnation" / "Gvozdika" placed in the middle, and the prototype of a new model of Ukrainian self-propelled howitzer is located right in the photo


As I stated, "it looks similar to 2S1" in general layout, but at least 'with a different turret'. Concerning the chassis, I don't think that looks very T-84-ish.




The vehicle/chasis layout features engine front, driver left, centre mounted engine with air intake behind driver in both the new SPGH and the venerable 2S1.

SO, is there any documentation with this model?


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> As I stated, "it looks similar to 2S1" in general layout, but at least 'with a different turret'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tanks T-64BV Armed Forces
of Ukraine 




during the fighting Russian-Ukrainian War

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored cars KrAZ "Cougar" National Guard of Ukraine in the Combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.




Armored car KrAZ "Cougar" produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armoured vehicles of the Airborne Forces of Ukraine. 






From left to right - 2S1 "Carnation", 2S3 "Acacia", KrAZ "Spartan", BTR-4E, BTR-3E-1U and T-80BV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Patented utility model of the tank with remotely controlled weapon "T-REX" - "Armata in the Ukrainian style".






Basic notation on the drawing:

3. The control unit, the so-called habitable highly protected capsule, where the crew of the tank is located
4. Combat module with main armament
5. Artillery Cannon
6. The charging mechanism of the combat module with remote ammunition
7. Remote-controlled anti-aircraft gun modular design

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-80UD "Birch" Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-64BM1 Armed Forces of Ukraine during the fighting Russian-Ukrainian War


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car KrAZ "Spartan" with combat module "Sarmat" National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.






Armored car KrAZ Spartan produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1Airborne Forces of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.


----------



## Glavcom

Armored truck "Fortress on wheels" at the Bohdan (MAZ)-6317 (mod.2016)




Armored military truck wheel modified with special reservation cabin established staff in place, armored military trucks and armored all important technical systems (engine, fuel tank, etc.).

Developer: JSC "Scientific-Production Association" Practice "" (Kyiv, Ukraine)

Based on the joint decision of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine "On the order of defining departmental tests specialized armored truck manufactured on the chassis MAZ-6317, to determine the possibility of taking it into service in the Armed Forces of Ukraine."

Serially produced at the trucks MAZ, KrAZ, KamAZ in various versions - transport personnel, staff cars, etc., and more than three years used in the russian-ukranian War.

Licensed assembly of MAZ-6317 was mastered at the "Bogdan" in Cherkassy, under the names Bogdan-6317 (also composed Bogdan 5316 and Bogdan 6425). Armored version produced at JSC "Scientific-Production Association" Practice "" (Kyiv, Ukraine) as the basic chassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Patented utility model of the tank with remotely controlled weapon "T-REX" - "Armata in the Ukrainian style".






Basic notation on the drawing for a utility model tank with remotely controlled weapon "T-REX":

3. The control unit, the so-called habitable highly protected capsule, where the crew of the tank is located
9. Tank Crew
10. combat information and control system for controlling the tank systems and remotely controlled weapons
11. crew life support system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

The concept Fire Support Vehicle at the base chassis armored personnel carrier "Otaman" (6x6) production Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika" ("Practice")

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Otaman" production Ukrainian State-owned enterprise "Zhitomir armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored Car SRM-1 "Kozak" production Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika" ("Practice")

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Self-propelled antitank missile system BTR-3RK on the chassis BTR-3E1 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"





Self-propelled antitank missile systems BTR-3RK are in service of the Royal Thai Army


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ-5233VE "Speznaz" (SWAT)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car KrAZ Spartan Airborne Forces of Ukraine in the combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Otaman" production Ukrainian State-owned enterprise "Zhitomir armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ 6446 Truck Tractors for Military use






The military truck tractor is considered as elite by the military. This truck has special advantages over other models due to possibility of use in combination with semi-trailer.

Heavy-duty KrAZ truck tractors along with other vehicles tackle their job in service with the army. Since their first days in the ranks of the army, KrAZ off-road truck tractors proved themselves as the best vehicles for towing various semi-trailers with gross weight up to 70 tons. As for harsh terrains, they are unrivaled there!

The KrAZ-6446 6WD truck tractor is an ideal choice for carrying various cargoes in combination with semi-trailer with gross weight of up to 34 tons. This model is very popular with the military for its unique ability to tackle its job under the most sever conditions. It is not a coincidence that the KrAZ-6446 truck tractor was chosen to carry various weapons systems, including Air Defense System S-300PMU-2.

Very powerful new KrAZ Т 17.1ЕХ 6WD heavy duty truck tractor powered with 400 hp engine easily tows heavy semi-trailers with gross weight of up to 75 tons. As all the trucks of this brand, this truck tractor much like tracked vehicles will traverse any rugged terrain that is unnegotiable for others. Durability, exceptional power and reliability of this model is provided by reinforced rear suspension and driveline, and due to use of 16.00R20 tyres this truck tractor can operate on public roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tanks T-64BM1and T-64BM Bulat Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-80UD "Birch" Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle BMM-70 Airborne Forces of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.




Armored medical vehicle BMM-70 on the chassis BTR-70DI production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Nikolaev armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Mick

Dear Glavcom,
have you any news about the current situation of the Arey (ex Azov) Engineering Group?
I really appreciate their projects (Azovchka heavy IFV above all) and I hope they will not remain just projects


----------



## Glavcom

Mick said:


> Dear Glavcom,
> have you any news about the current situation of the Arey (ex Azov) Engineering Group?
> I really appreciate their projects (Azovchka heavy IFV above all) and I hope they will not remain just projects


Renaming the engineering group Azov information because you do not have. Today I know that Ares Engineering Group fully severed its relations of Azov regiment of special forces of the National Guard of Ukraine. A prototype of a heavy combat vehicle tank support "Azovets" special forces regiment took in the imperfection of the state to the location of the military unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

T-64BV Armed Forces of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian hybrid War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

The KrAZ-6322 mobile workshop truck provided with recovery equipment is used for in-field maintenance and repair of motor and other vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Self-propelled antitank missile system BTR-3RK on the chassis BTR-3E1 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

The PZM-3 earth-moving machine based on the KrAZ-5233HE armored chassis is used for backfilling, site clearing and digging ditches and pits in frozen and non-frozen ground when preparing positions and establishing command posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle BMM-70 Airborne Forces of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.






Armored medical vehicle BMM-70 on the chassis BTR-70DI production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Nikolaev armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom

All-terrain buses based on KrAZ-63221, KrAZ-5233Н2 and KrAZ-5233НЕ chassis are used for carrying military personnel


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

The KrAZ-63221 Bridge vehicle is a transportation unit of PMP heavy folding pontoon bridge and TMM treadway bridge of engineering troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle BTR-3S on the chassis BTR-3E1.






Armored medical vehicle BTR-3S production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ-6322 "Soldier"


----------



## Glavcom

T-64BV Armed Forces of Ukraine in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian hybrid War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

The KrAZ-MPV Shrek One is multirole off-road mine protected vehicle with V-hull used to carry Special Forces personnel, cargoes and equipment.


----------



## Glavcom

Two armored personnel carriers BTR-4E Ukraine National Guard on alert patrolling during the Russian-Ukrainian hybrid war.


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Tank T-64BM Bulat Armed Forces of Ukraine stole a fighting position among wheat fields during the Russian-Ukrainian hybrid war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Bastion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carrier BTR-3E1 Ukraine National Guard on duty on Ukrainian checkpoint protection during the Russian-Ukrainian hybrid war.


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-4K on the chassis BTR-4E.






Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-4K production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1 - armored personnel carrier hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.


----------



## Glavcom

Cougar highly mobile armored vehicle is designed for carrying and protecting personnel.


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored Car SRM-1 "Kozak" production Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika" ("Practice")

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored cars KrAZ Spartan Airborne Forces of Ukraine in a combat zone of the Russian-Ukrainian war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1 - armored personnel carrier hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Self-propelled antitank missile system BTR-3RK on the chassis BTR-3E1 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Shrek One

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E - armored personnel carrier hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Colon Ukrainian Tanks T-64BM Bulat sent into combat positions in the Russian-Ukrainian War

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

products Ukrainian KrAZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Tests BTR-4M production Ukrainian KMDB for Indonesian marines were successful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored cars "Kozak-2" National Guard of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ «Shrek One EOD» - armored demining machine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

During the tests, the armored car "Kozak-2" manufactured by Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association" Practice "fired bullets of 5.45 mm caliber Kalashnikov Ak-74 bullets of 7.62 mm sniper rifle SVD and PKM. At the same tested not only the body armor Ukrainian armored "Kozak-2", and bulletproof glass. As a result of the experiment, "Kozak-2" confidently stand the shelling, said the National Guard of Ukraine.

Then, to simulate the detonation of a landmine National Guard engineers prepared two powerful managed TNT charge that blew up under the bottom and the front wheel of the armored car, "Kozak-2".

Armored Car "Kozak-2" was thrown, as predicted by the designers, he lost a wheel, but the crew kept the integrity of the capsule ", - the press-service of the National Guard of Ukraine.

"We laid the two TNT charge weighing 6 kilograms each, the equivalent of an explosion of anti-personnel mines defeated by land mines to such technology the most devastating, so it is extremely important if a test explosion withstand mine protection armored vehicles.", - Said the head of the engineering service of one of the units of the National Guard of Ukraine .

The role of the crew during the tests in the passenger department "Kozak-2" played a mannequin equipped to NATO standards sensors at key points.

"Performance acceleration and pressure dummy by two spectacular explosions critical values of any one of the measuring points are not received in real combat conditions, this means the absence of deaths and serious injuries as a result of blasting.", - Reported the press service of the National Guard of Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car MRAP class "Varta-2" manufactured by Ukrainian private enterprise "Ukrainian armored vehicles"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1- ukrainian armored personnel carrier hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Military trucks KrAZ "Soldier" armed with National guard of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

T-64BM Bulat - ukrainian tank hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ «Shrek One EOD» - armored demining machine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Marine Corps Indonesia (KORMAR) successfully tested a floating Ukrainian BTR-4M on the coast of the Java Sea near the town of Tangerang (Tangerang).

A series of tests carried out together with Ukrainian partners. The new modification is able to swim in the sea and inland waters without any additional modifications. The contract for the supply of five BTR-4M was concluded in February 2014 with the state concern "Ukroboronprom". profit machines in Indonesia in September 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Shrek One

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

The concept Fire Support Vehicle at the base chassis armored personnel carrier BTR-3E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Military trucks KrAZ "Soldier" armed with National guard of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S (BSEM-4K) on the chassis BTR-4E.






Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S Armed Forces of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

In Indonesia conducted the fire tests armored personnel carriers BTR-4M which have been purchased in Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1 and Dozor-B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

After the completion of phase of sea trials and testing afloat, Marine Corps of the Naval Forces of the Republic of Indonesia (KORMAR) conducted a test firing of the BTR-4M. This was announced by the Indonesian information resource Angkasa.
To test involved five BTR-4M of the first installment, which was delivered from Ukraine in September 2016.

Two of these APC-4M combat units are equipped with automatic BM-7 "Parus", who are armed with 30 mm automatic cannon ZTM-1, coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun, 30mm automatic grenade launcher and anti-tank systems "barrier." The rest of the machines, which were presented at the trials are armed with mechanical combat units with dual large-caliber 12.7-mm and 7.62-mm machine guns.

Ukrainian BTR-4M carried a hundred kilometer march to the area of the shooting on one of the grounds in the mountainous region of Bukit Hambalang, which is located in the western part of the island of Java. Marsh performs a combined route includes both areas of public highways and movement difficult terrain.

BTR-4M has confirmed its high throughput and PT-76 did not have to use.

During the march, the BTR-4 M confirmed its high permeability, having their own difficult terrain, particularly off-road, it was difficult to significant soaking the soil due to heavy rains that have been in the area on the eve of trial. This evacuation means in the form of light PT-76 tanks, which were provided by the Indonesian military, I did not have to use.

Also, the test participants noted a significant cruising range, which has a BTR-4M that allows combat fighting vehicle without refueling overcome distance of 600-700 km.

In fire tests were presented 2 BTR-4M with automatic BM-7 "Parus" ("Sail") and 3 with mechanical combat units with dual 12.7-mm and 7.62-mm machine guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car MRAP class "Varta-2" manufactured by Ukrainian private enterprise "Ukrainian armored vehicles"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E - armored personnel carrier hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E - ukrainian armored personnel carrier hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E-1U - ukrainian armored personnel carrier hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

T-64BV - hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Self-propelled antitank missile system BTR-3RK on the chassis BTR-3E1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored Cars SRM-1 "Kozak" and "Kozak-1" production Ukrainian private enterprise "Scientific-Production Association "Practika" ("Practice")


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian armored personnel carrier BTR-4M in Indonesia


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 371164
> 
> 
> Ukrainian armored personnel carrier BTR-4M in Indonesia


u r doing a great job


----------



## Glavcom

ali_raza said:


> u r doing a great job













Ukrainian armored personnel carrier BTR-4M in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S (BSEM-4K) on the chassis BTR-4E.


----------



## Glavcom

The concept of the modernized tank T-72 - T-72E experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"


This modernization in 2010 has developed a team of like-minded engineers, which became the basis for the creation of Ukrainian engineering group "AREA". Engineering Group "Area" is currently developing a pilot project of Ukrainian tank "T-Rex" with armor capsule and remotely controlled remotely operated weapon (Armata tank in the Ukrainian style).


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian armored personnel carrier BTR-4M in Marine Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian armored personnel carrier BTR-4M in Marine Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian armored personnel carrier BTR-4M in Marine Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ


----------



## Glavcom

The concept of the modernized tank T-64 - T-64E experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

T-84 BM Oplot with Kontrast

Kontrast - ukrainian multispectral camouflage net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

KMDB - Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau


----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 371918
> 
> 
> KMDB - *Kharkiv *Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau








Can Morozov still produce safely?


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> Can Morozov still produce safely?



Yes, KMDB can safely make products both for export and for the Armed Forces of Ukraine. In the event of full-scale aggression and war of Russia against Ukraine, the leadership of Ukraine developed a plan for the emergency evacuation of the production base and engineering personnel KMDB to the west of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

T-55М8А2 "Typhoon-II"


----------



## Glavcom

The concept of the modernized tank T-64 - T-64E experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"




This modernization in 2010 has developed a team of like-minded engineers, which became the basis for the creation of Ukrainian engineering group "AREA". Engineering Group "Area" is currently developing a pilot project of Ukrainian tank "T-Rex" with armor capsule and remotely controlled remotely operated weapon (Armata tank in the Ukrainian style).


----------



## ptldM3

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 371295
> 
> 
> The concept of the modernized tank T-72 - T-72E experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"
> 
> 
> This modernization in 2010 has developed a team of like-minded engineers, which became the basis for the creation of Ukrainian engineering group "AREA". Engineering Group "Area" is currently developing a pilot project of Ukrainian tank "T-Rex" with armor capsule and remotely controlled remotely operated weapon (Armata tank in the Ukrainian style).





I don't think it's possible to take a T-72, make the turret unmanned and fit 3 people in the front of the tank. The only reason the T-14 can do it is because it was designed that way from the beginning. The T-14 is massive in size compared to the T-72.

Besides, it looks like there is a hatch on the turret so I have doubts that it's unmanned, even more interesting, there is only one hatch up front, so 3 people all use one hatch? The fume extractor is also unecessary if the turret is unmanned.


----------



## Glavcom

ptldM3 said:


> I don't think it's possible to take a T-72, make the turret unmanned and fit 3 people in the front of the tank.








The concept of the modernized tank T-72 - T-72E experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"


----------



## ptldM3

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 372298
> 
> 
> The concept of the modernized tank T-72 - T-72E experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"




Again how do you get a T-72 to fit 3 people in the front glacis? And again, why is there a hatch on the turret and only 1 hatch up front for supposedly 3 crews?


----------



## Glavcom

ptldM3 said:


> Again how do you get a T-72 to fit 3 people in the front glacis? And again, why is there a hatch on the turret and only 1 hatch up front for supposedly 3 crews?









There is a standard and seventy-two. Drinking T-REX has not. Since the highly protected capsule has not. From the standard T-72 differs installing the new protection engine and additional modules remotely controlled weapons


----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 372134


Looks like a modern day Sturmgeschutz or Panzerjaeger ;-)



ptldM3 said:


> I don't think it's possible to take a T-72, make the turret unmanned and fit 3 people in the front of the tank. The only reason the T-14 can do it is because it was designed that way from the beginning. The T-14 is massive in size compared to the T-72.
> 
> Besides, it looks like there is a hatch on the turret so I have doubts that it's unmanned, even more interesting, there is only one hatch up front, so 3 people all use one hatch? The fume extractor is also unecessary if the turret is unmanned.


Remember Morozov proposed the BMT-72 earlier, which involved a hull insert behind the turret, giving the vehicle 7 roadwheels rather than 6 and allowing it to carry infantry. Such an approach might solve the space issue for T-Rex (if any). 




http://www.morozov.com.ua/eng/body/bmt72.php

As for the hatch in the turret, this is not a crew position but an access hatch




http://azov.co/spetsialnogo-priznachennya/46-tank-z-vinosnim-ozbroennyam-t-rex.html

There are 2 hatches for the crew in the hull




https://defence.pk/threads/ukrainian-armoured-vehicles.463496/page-27#post-9113116

Look like the base vehicle may be T-64. If you take stuff out of the front hull (e.g. relocate fuel tanks) this frees up space there for 2 more personnel besides the driver. Relocation of the hull fuel tanks might explain the higher flank areas above the tracks. It could also help reduce risk of explosion or fire, because those tanks would be outside the main armor hull.










T-14 mainly is longer. Wonder is the turret ring is larger.


----------



## ptldM3

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 372322
> 
> 
> There is a standard and seventy-two. Drinking T-REX has not. Since the highly protected capsule has not. From the standard T-72 differs installing the new protection engine and additional modules remotely controlled weapons





The rear part of any tank is occupied by the engine, same with T-72. The mid section has the


Penguin said:


> Looks like a modern day Sturmgeschutz or Panzerjaeger ;-)
> 
> 
> Remember Morozov proposed BMT-72, which involved a hull insert behind the turret, giving it 7 roadwheels rather than 6.
> http://www.morozov.com.ua/eng/body/bmt72.php
> 
> Such an approach might solve the space issue.
> 
> As for the hatch in the turret, this is not a crew position but an access hatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://azov.co/spetsialnogo-priznachennya/46-tank-z-vinosnim-ozbroennyam-t-rex.html
> 
> There are 2 hatches for the crew in the hull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/ukrainian-armoured-vehicles.463496/page-27#post-9113116





What kind of access hatch has vision blocks? I also only see 1 other hatch which is the drivers hatch. For the T-72 to fit 3 crews in the frontal haul it would need a much larger chassis.


----------



## Penguin

ptldM3 said:


> What kind of access hatch has vision blocks? I also only see 1 other hatch which is the drivers hatch. For the T-72 to fit 3 crews in the frontal haul it would need a much larger chassis.



I posted one picture of a T-64 front hull, which - as is - has a single hatch in the centre, for the driver. This was not a picture of T-Rex, clearly.






For the T-Rex, you would not have a centre mounted front hull hatch for the driver. Instead, there would be a left and right front hull hatch (at least the size of the driver's hatch on a normal T-64 or equivalent), each with three vision blocks. So, the third crew is seated in between and uses either of these hatches. Same as with T-14 Armata

No doubt, camera's would also be used for all round vision. See e.g. post 10 and on, here: https://aw.my.com/en/forum/showthread.php?98430-T-Rex-Ukraine-s-Armata-copy






On T-14 Armata, the drive is seated left and the commander right. In between them is the gunner, who doesn't need a vision block where he is seated as he is using the turret electro-optinal sensor remotely. Likewise the commander, but he also has a vision block as this is more in line with his job.


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> Looks like a modern day Sturmgeschutz or Panzerjaeger ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> Looks like a modern day Sturmgeschutz or Panzerjaeger ;-)








promising new generation tank project KMDB unconventional layout scheme


----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


> promising new generation tank project KMDB unconventional layout scheme



Any details e.g. on armament etc. Suspension/steering?


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> Any details e.g. on armament etc. Suspension/steering?









Track four, two independent engine 6TD-1, smoothbore gun caliber 152 mm automatic loading, multi-channel view, the crew of the tank is placed in the rear housing


----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 372447
> 
> 
> 
> Track four, two independent engine 6TD-1, smoothbore gun caliber 152 mm automatic loading, multi-channel view, the crew of the tank is placed in the rear housing


http://otvaga2004.ru/tanki/istoriya-sozdaniya/sovetskij-perspektivnyj-tank

*Soviet tank promising unusual layout *
The model for the site "Courage" fulfilled © Leonid Karjakin 
2015

In the 1980s there was a view that the traditional layout of the tanks are outdated, so in addition to the classic domestic designers have been working tanks and the development of advanced military vehicles, which in their design were significantly different from our usual Soviet machines of the second post-war generation. According to reports in Kharkov, along with fine-tuning the new main battle tank object 477A, in parallel, work began on a promising tank, which was supposed to be a car of the XXI century.

We have tried to recreate the alleged appearance of the combat vehicle. Externally it was strikingly different from anything that was previously in the USSR. The original decision was to be the use of chetyrehgusenichnogo mover. The tank should be mounted from two-stroke engines Spark 6TD series, each of which worked for a couple of his tracks. As a result, the total capacity of the power plant could reach a record high. However, if necessary, one of the engines can be switched off, which can significantly save fuel.

Each of the two engines would have two transmissions (of four) that the power transmitted to the driving wheels of the four caterpillar tracks. In case of damage of one of the caterpillar tracks tank did not lose mobility and can continue to move the line of duty.

As the weapons used had a powerful 152-mm gun with automatic loader. With this weapon the Soviet perspective machine could destroy any of the western tanks, which consisted at the time in service or under development. As a subsidiary of weapons was used NSVT machine gun caliber 12.7 mm mounted on the roof in a remote-control unit.

The tank was supposed to equip the multi-channel panoramic periscope sight and observation turret and radar gun.

The crew, consisting of two people, placed in the most invulnerable part of the tank - in the stern. For entry and exit hatches were feeding.

The unusual layout giving maximum protection to the crew of the tank using a classic tank battle. Furthermore, the use of dynamic protection promising further increased security not only in the forward hemisphere, but with the beads. The disadvantages of this machine are: excessive complexity and time-consuming process of service.

_Based on materials from public Internet sources_

Below is a rendering of the above long-term project of the Soviet tank unusual layout. Figure is a proper interpretation of the author and do not pretend to any strict technical compliance.


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> Soviet tank promising unusual layout









Promising tank KMDB produced during development work, "Squirrel" in the late 1980s. Drawing from the article "A POSSIBLE ALTERNATIVE OPTION layout scheme TANK" by PF Gnedash, LI Mazurenko, EA Morozov. Journal "Herald of armored vehicles", №7 / 1991


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian active protection system "Zaslon" ("Barrier")


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

GPM-64 - Special fire truck tracked on the basis of the T-64 is made in the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

The concept Fire Support Vehicle at the base chassis armored personnel carrier BTR-3E


----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 372583
> 
> 
> The concept Fire Support Vehicle at the base chassis armored personnel carrier BTR-3E


Mounting a Belgian-made turret, the Cockerill® CSE 90LP
See http://www.cmigroupe.com/cockerill-cse-90lp







*Wednesday, February 20, 2013, 07:05 PM
New infantry 8x8 armoured vehicle BTR-3E with CMI Defence turret Cockerill CSE 90 LP.*
Infantry-led mounted or dismounted operations are in ever greater need of effective fire support. To help meet that need, IDEX 2013 sees *CMI Defence* and Ukroboronservice integrate the Cockerill CSE 90LP turret with the *BTR- 3E* 8x8 vehicle. The resulting system offers robust organic direct firesupport to current and future BTR-3 users.
http://www.armyrecognition.com/idex...fence_turret_cockerill_cse_90_lp_2002132.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Kozak-2" National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian tank T-64BV on the eastern front Russian-Ukrainian War


----------



## Glavcom

Turkmenistan army BTR-80 with Ukrainian combat module "Grom"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian T-64BV and T-64BM Bulat


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E-1U and BTR-3E1D National Guard of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car KrAZ Spartan Airborne Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom

The concept of the modernized tank T-72 - T-72E experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## UkroTurk

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 372761
> 
> 
> The concept of the modernized tank T-72 - T-72E experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"
> 
> View attachment 372762


What is the caliber of the gun?
23mm or 30mm?

Tanks with midcaliber autogun is great idea. 
Because today wars are assimetric. Tanks are being used against terrorist, not against tanks in tank battles. 
I Like it so much.


----------



## Glavcom

UkroTurk said:


> What is the caliber of the gun?
> 23mm or 30mm?
> I Like it so much.








The T-72E is equipped with two remote-controlled weapon stations. One has two twin rapid-aircraft cannon GSh-23L caliber 23 mm. The second remote-controlled weapon stations from the gunner consists of large-caliber machine gun KT-12.7 caliber 12.7 mm automatic grenade launcher KBA-117 caliber 30 mm



UkroTurk said:


> Because today wars are assimetric. Tanks are being used against terrorist, not against tanks in tank battles.








M60A3 - upgrade option the type of T-84-120 Yatagan offered by Ukrainian State Enterprise KMDB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

UkroTurk said:


> Because today wars are assimetric. Tanks are being used against terrorist, not against tanks in tank battles.








Ukrainian Fighting Machine T-84 Oplot with active protection system "Drozd"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

In order to debate...




According to the President of Ukraine, a big debate in the formation of the state defense order for 2017 raised questions as to what exactly should buy. "We have become the choice of either a T-84 "Oplot" or modernized ten deeply and thoroughly refurbished T-64 or T-80. Moreover, the "Oplot" is built as soon as possible in 18 months, a series of deep modernization of T-80 is 2.5 months. Thus, we have a question or a tank company as a whole, or a tank, "- he said. - And while we have the resources urgently need to conduct a deep modernization of these tanks, we must first ensure armored units in full staffing absolute deeply modernized, capitally repaired cars T-64 and T-80 a very short time."




Flying tank T-80BV Airborne Forces of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UkroTurk

Glavcom said:


> The T-72E is equipped with two remote-controlled weapon stations. One has two twin rapid-aircraft cannon GSh-23L caliber 23 mm. The second remote-controlled weapon stations from the gunner consists of large-caliber machine gun KT-12.7 caliber 12.7 mm automatic grenade launcher KBA-117 caliber 30 mm



The one engine, one armour , 3 crew ,the one fire control and stabilization system короче  the one vehicle and the 3 different types of gun. Great economy of human resource and technics.

Another T72 modernization with 30mm gun from Czech Republic.





Here two 20mm oerlikon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Who will show the results of yet another of our products - active protection system tanks "Zaslon" ("Barrier") (Vasilii Onufrievich Hitrik shows us several kinds of armor-piercing shells and cumulative grenade, riddled with holes -. Ed.). The system generates around the tank radar field. 




With it, the electronics detects approaching the tank ammunition. In just a few microseconds, the system recognizes that it is - a bullet, projectile, rocket, grenade - and decide whether or not to destroy the munition. Bullet tanks are not dangerous. If flying, say, the cumulative projectile, "Zaslon" ("Barrier") activates a protective shell, which splinters pierce holes in such here ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

This tank T-64BM Bulat Armed Forces of Ukraine in one of the fights was serviceable captured by Russian occupation troops. Ukrainian tank T-64BM Bulat as a training target was taken to the training ground for practicing tank crews of Russian occupation troops practical training firings. He was shot dozens of live ammunition from different distances and angles. As a result of the numerous multiple-hits live ammunition turned into a pile of scrap metal.
But at the same time, the simple fact is evident. Due to the fact that the Ukrainian tank T-64BM Bulat, was lined with a highly effective built explosive reactive armour "Nozh" ("Knife") production Ukrainian State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies" Microtec ", - on the T-64BM Bulat did not reveal a single penetration of any armor tower no body armor tank! Explosive reactive armour "Nozh" ("Knife") (Dynamic protection "Knife") and countered all neutralized numerous hit Russian 125 mm combat armor-piercing projectiles. 






No traces of penetration of armor Ukrainian tank T-64BM Bulat is not revealed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Vasilii Hitrik: "In the battle at the russian-ukrainian war our active reactive armor "Nozh" ("Knife") save Ukrainian tanks"

Developers armored protection of Ukrainian state enterprise "Microtec" prize awarded by the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine





- Here, he wrote on his page on "Facebook" one of tankman, fighting in a war zone Russian-Ukrainian war: "First Tank Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine requests that all combat vehicles systems, active and reactive armor "Nozh" ("Knife") of Ukrainian origin. 






Several tanks brigades with the systems of "Nozh" ("Knife") received a direct hit from an RPG-7 (rocket-propelled grenade -. Ed.) Guided missile "Storm" and "Fagot" ("Viola") remained intact ", - says the candidate of technical sciences, professor Vasiliy Hitrik. He is the chief designer and director of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies "Microtec", in which several tanks protection systems created. We met with Vasiliy Onufrievich Hitrik the next day after the presentation of his team of the Cabinet of Ministers Award in the "science and technology" for the design of tanks protection systems "Nozh" ("Knife").




I'll show you pictures of how the Ukrainian system of "Nozh" ("Knife") active and reactive armor. The photos were taken at a military training ground. The target body using a decommissioned tank. Fired from a distance of 100 meters. 




Initially, the target was not protected by anything, and, you see, (Vasilii Onufrievich Hitrik shows the following picture) projectile flashed armor.




Then she put the "Nozh" ("knife") system modules and re-shot. That's what kind of had a target after a direct hit by a second shell - the photograph shows that the only mark left on the surface. Armor munition is not struck.

To the tank was protected, it is placed between 150 and 200 modules (they have the form of small boxes - Ed.). "The knife" system. Each such module is charged in a copper shell. Explosion, he destroys flies ammunition. That's what happens to them (Vasilii Onufrievich Hitrik puts on the table pieces of twisted metal). This "piece of iron" was part of the armor-piercing shells, and this - the cumulative grenade ... It is important that the protection is triggered by ingestion of anti-tank ammunition - bullets on strikes (they can not penetrate the armor), the system does not respond.






- How much is the "Nozh" ("knife")?

- A few percent of the price of a tank. This is perfectly acceptable.

The impetus for the creation of this system was a contract for the supply of ukrainian tanks T-80UD to Pakistan, which Ukraine has concluded in the late 1990s. It was supposed to equip the Soviet fighting vehicle protection system "Kontakt-5". But it did not work: its developer - NII Steel from Russia - has patented this product, as the owner of the copyright exposed through Ukraine - 52 million US dollars. Then it was decided to develop a more advanced domestic system. I (Hitrik Vasily Onufrievich) led the work on its creation, in fact had the appropriate qualifications and experience: before the collapse of the Soviet Union was in the armored Institute in Kubinka near Moscow. When in 1992 he returned home, I was assigned to organize the Science Center of Ukraine Army troops. After five years on the basis of the center under the guidance of my arms was created by the Institute. Just then Ukraine and signed a contract with Pakistan.






We used the physical principles, which differed from the "Kontact" used in the Russian system. As a result of Ukrainian "Nozh" ("knife") has turned out much better than its predecessor: it protects almost all types of anti-tank weapons, and Russian "Kontact-1" and "Kontakt-5" only on the cumulative (burns through armor). Our system is put into service of the Ukrainian army, only equipping its army is not as fast as we would like. While it is only on the machines of the First Guards Tank Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

- What is the amount of the premium of the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine, which you have handed over the development of a system of active-reactive armor "Nozh" ("Knife")?

- One hundred and eighty thousand hryvnia (about 13 thousand US dollars). By the way, the award of the National Academy of Sciences is much less - a hundred thousand hryvnia (about 7000 US dollars). The award was shared equally between the six developers: Get thirty thousand (about 3.33 thousand US dollars).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

UkroTurk said:


> The one engine, one armour , 3 crew ,the one fire control and stabilization system короче  the one vehicle and the 3 different types of gun. Great economy of human resource and technics.








The concept of the modernized tank T-64 - T-64E experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ «Shrek One EOD» - armored demining machine


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car KrAZ Spartan Airborne Forces of Ukraine.




Armored car KrAZ Spartan 




produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".


----------



## Glavcom

T-55-64 - turret T-55 with original 100 mm gun mounted on tank T-64 chassis - experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E - armored personnel carrier hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.






Armored personnel carriers BTR-4E National Guard of Ukraine with established anti cumulative shields latticed.






Armored personnel carrier BTR-4E 




produce Ukrainian State-owned enterprises - "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau" and "Malyshev Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian version modernization of the tank T-72 






T-72UA1 - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"






T-72UA4 - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"






T-72AMG - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"






T-72UMG - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"






T-72E - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv armored plant"






T-72AG - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau"






T-72MP - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau"






T-72-120 - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian version modernization of the tank T-64






T-64B1V - version of the tank T-64B1 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprises "Kharkiv armored plant", "Kiev armored plant", "lviv armored plant"






T-64BM - version of the tank T-64BV modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Malishev plant"






T-64BM Bulat - version of the tank T-64BV modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Malishev plant"






T-64E - version of the tank T-64 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv armored plant" 






T-64B1M - version of the tank T-64B1 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprises "Malishev plant" and "Kharkiv armored plant"


----------



## Zarvan

Heavy IFV Berserk
The Ukrainian defence companies can produce new heavy infantry fighting vehicle based on the Oplot main battle tank.

The project of new heavy infantry fighting vehicle has working title Berserk, a source told Defence Blog on 30 January.

The Berserk is a heavy infantry fighting vehicle is designed and produced on the basis of Oplot main battle tank (MBT). Also, the fighting vehicle has cannonproof armor and forward located engine-transmission compartment, the bottom of wich contains additional anti-mine protection.

The vehicle is equipped with brand new multiple protection systems:


 diversity, multi-layered combined stationary armor with elements of composite materials;
dynamic armor;
distance protection system.
Crew has a possibility to 360 degrees range operation view.

*More details coming soon!*



Heavy IFV Berserk


http://defence-blog.com/army/exclus...ting-vehicle-based-on-oplot-tank-chassis.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Hey @Horus they actually did it (use the Oplot chassis to make an IFV/APC).

Ukraine and a Polish company are also developing a 155 mm self-propelled howitzer using the Oplot chassis:

http://defence-blog.com/army/ukraine-is-developing-a-new-self-propelled-tracked-howitzer.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Auxiliary line of special machines on the basis of linear armored personnel carrier BTR-4E






BTR-4KSH - command and staff vehicle on the basis of linear armored personnel carrier BTR-4E.






Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-4K on the chassis BTR-4E.






Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S (BSEM-4K) on the chassis BTR-4E.


----------



## Glavcom

All new - is well forgotten old

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ-5233 PZM-3


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Fiona from combat module BM-23 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Design Bureau "Artillery Armament"


----------



## Glavcom

Amphibious Fighting vehicle "Geckon" development Ukrainian private company "Engineering Group "Area"




Amphibious Fighting vehicle "Geckon" - ukrainian deep modernization of the combat reconnaissance patrol vehicle BRDM-2.






Engineering Group "Area" is currently developing a pilot project of Ukrainian tank "T-Rex" with armor capsule and remotely controlled remotely operated weapon (Armata tank in the Ukrainian style).


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car KrAZ Spartan Airborne Forces of Ukraine in a combat zone of the Russian-Ukrainian war.






Armored car KrAZ Spartan produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".


----------



## Glavcom

T-64BV - authenticated in battle Russian-Ukrainian War






T-64BV - reliable Warhorse Land Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine






T-64BM Bulat - hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

@Glavcom Do you have more information on this program? http://defence-blog.com/army/exclus...ting-vehicle-based-on-oplot-tank-chassis.html


----------



## Glavcom

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> @Glavcom Do you have more information on this program? http://defence-blog.com/army/exclus...ting-vehicle-based-on-oplot-tank-chassis.html









Very good proposal for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 373350
> 
> 
> Very good proposal for Pakistan


Indeed  I read there is also a 155 mm self-propelled howitzer being developed using the Oplot-M chassis, I believe it is a joint-project between KMDB and HSW SA (link).


----------



## Penguin

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Indeed  I read there is also a 155 mm self-propelled howitzer being developed using the Oplot-M chassis, I believe it is a joint-project between KMDB and HSW SA (link).


The image in that article is the British AS-90 Bravheart SPGH., not even the Polish Krab (which uses the turret on a different chassis: compare hull size and shape and count e.g. roadwheels)










See http://www.primeportal.net/artillery/dan_hay/as90/

















See https://www.flickr.com/photos/110283751@N02/with/11369746215/

In future, Poland will be using this turret on a South Korean K-9 chassis.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Penguin said:


> The image in that article is the British AS-90 Bravheart SPGH., not even the Polish Krab (which uses the turret on a different chassis: compare hull size and shape and count e.g. roadwheels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See http://www.primeportal.net/artillery/dan_hay/as90/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See https://www.flickr.com/photos/110283751@N02/with/11369746215/
> 
> In future, Poland will be using this turret on a South Korean K-9 chassis.


Yea but it doesn't appear that the author intended to pass the Krab off as the Ukrainian-Polish program.


----------



## Glavcom

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Indeed  I read there is also a 155 mm self-propelled howitzer being developed using the Oplot-M chassis, I believe it is a joint-project between KMDB and HSW SA (link).








Information about the development of new self-propelled howitzer featured in the annual report of the State Concern "Ukroboronprom" according to the results of 2015. Plus annual report featured information on the development of KMDB with Polish companies self-propelled mortar on the chassis of armored personnel carriers BTR-4E and the turret of the Polish self-propelled mortar RAK-120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

2S19 Msta-S Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ and T-64BV


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Soldier


----------



## Glavcom

Amphibious Fighting vehicle "Geckon" development Ukrainian private company "Engineering Group "Area"


----------



## Penguin

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Yea but it doesn't appear that the author intended to pass the Krab off as the Ukrainian-Polish program.


My point is that using an OPLOT chassis would give you and entirely differnt looking vehicle, more like Indian Bhim, or various proposed 155mm turrets on T-72 chassis.


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Kozak-2" National Guard of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Armored car KrAZ Spartan Airborne Forces of Ukraine.






Armored car KrAZ Spartan produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".


----------



## Glavcom

T-64BM Bulat - checked by Russian-Ukrainian war and time.






T-64BM Bulat - hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.


----------



## Glavcom

Flying Tank T-80BV Airborne Forces of Ukraine






Modernization of the T-80B to the form of T-80BV makes the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkov armored plant"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Dozor-B" Airborne Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Army truck KrAZ Soldier National Guard of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored cars KrAZ "Cougar" National Guard of Ukraine






T-64BV - hardened battles in the Russian-Ukrainian war.






T-64BV - reliable warhorse Land Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 National Guard of Ukraine

In Pakistan there is armed with armored vehicles of comparable Ukrainian BTR-3E1?


----------



## UkroTurk

They have already done T64 and T55 based IFVs.




T64 based BMP64















T55 BASED BMP 55

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

New ukrainian armored personnel carrier BTR-4M armed marines Indonesia.


----------



## Glavcom

T-72-120 - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau"


----------



## Zarvan

Dozor-B in Kyiv during military parade
The Armed Forces of Ukraine has ordered another batch of Dozor-B armoured personnel carriers, UkrObornProm concern announced on 1 February.

The Dozor-B is a light armored personnel carrier designed to protect the crew and troops from small arms fire, shrapnel and mines namely: from 7.62-mm armor piercing bullets at distance 30 meters and from shrapnel of 150 mm high-explosive shell, exploded at the distance of 50 meters. The armored personnel carrier developed by State Enterprise “Lviv Armored Plant” (part of UkrObornProm).

Th State Enterprise “Lviv Armored Plant” signed a new contract with Ministry of Defence of Ukraine for delivery several dozens Dozor-B armoured personnel carriers.

According to UkrObornProm, this is the second batch of the vehicles ordered by Armed Forces of Ukraine. Ten vehicles were delivered in 2016.

http://defence-blog.com/army/ukrain...h-of-dozor-b-armoured-personnel-carriers.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module "Duplet" production Ukrainian state enterprise "Zhytomyr armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom

Automatic gun ZTM-1 caliber 30 mm produces Ukrainian State Enterprise "Scientific-Technical Complex "Plant of Precision Mechanics". Automatic gun ZTM-1 is used in the Ukrainian armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 and BTR-4E.


----------



## Glavcom

Automatic gun ZTM-2 caliber 30 mm produces Ukrainian State Enterprise "Scientific-Technical Complex "Plant of Precision Mechanics". Automatic gun ZTM-2 is used in the Ukrainian armored personnel carrier BTR-4E and IFV BMP-2.


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-64BV Armed Forces of Ukraine with the inscription "Adidas" during the fighting Russian-Ukrainian War


----------



## Glavcom

Armored cars KrAZ Spartan National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.






Armored car KrAZ Spartan Airborne Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Penguin

So, as client, you take your old T-54/55s and have the turret taken off and the chassis made into a HIFV. Then you have the T-55 turret re-used on a purchased T-64 chassis (T-55-64 hybrid). You might rearm that turret with a 120 or 125 smoothbore cannon and an autoloader in the turret rear, rather than below the turret, plus modern gunstabilization, turret and gun drives, sights and firecontrol systems. Now, what do you [as remanufacturer] do with the T-64 turrets that remain left over?


----------



## Glavcom

Automatic gun ZTM-1 caliber 30 mm produces Ukrainian State Enterprise "Scientific-Technical Complex "Plant of Precision Mechanics". Automatic gun ZTM-1 is used in the Ukrainian armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 and BTR-4E.


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 National Guard of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled lightweight combat module "Cyborg" production of Ukrainian private enterprise "Plant "Leninska kuzniza (smithy)"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carrier BTR-4E National Guard of Ukraine in his own name "Admiral" in the combat zone during the Russian-Ukrainian War.


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car "Kozak-2" National Guard of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Penguin said:


> So, as client, you take your old T-54/55s and have the turret taken off and the chassis made into a HIFV. Then you have the T-55 turret re-used on a purchased T-64 chassis. You might rearm that turret with a 120 or 125 smoothbore cannon and an autoloader in the turret rear, rather than below the turret, plus modern gunstabilization, turret and gun drives, sights and firecontrol systems. Now, what do you [as remanufacturer] do with the T-64 turrets that remain left over?


Maybe fit 105 mm cannons (or keep the 125 mm) to the turrets and integrate them to wheeled armoured vehicles?


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian active protection "Zaslon" ("Barrier") production State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies "Microtec".


----------



## Glavcom

"Sabre" - Ukrainian the automated remote-controlled firing system designed for permanent installation on stationary objects or special vehicles. Coordination "Swords" is carried out with the remote control and monitor that allows you to fight at a distance, thus preserving the life of the operator who is in a safe location point. 




Battle platform can be both permanently at checkpoints and at the border and other areas.


----------



## Glavcom

Main Battle Tank T-80UD "Birch" Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian State Enterprise "Shepetivka Repair Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle MT-LBS "Eskulapochka" production of the Ukrainian private company "VK System"






Armored medical vehicle MT-LBS "Eskulapochka" Armed Forces of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.


----------



## Glavcom

T-72UA1 - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"






T-72UA4 - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carrier "RATEL" with the ukrainian universal combat module BAU-23x2


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian State Enterprise "Shepetivka Repair Plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 National Guard of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv armored plant "


----------



## Glavcom

*Exclusive ! *





*New Ukrainian combat module BM-2-30* on the basis of the combat module BM-7 "Parus" ("Sail")





*
New Ukrainian* *combat module BM-2-30* - experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise *"Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau"*


----------



## Glavcom

Armored medical vehicle MT-LBS "Eskulapochka" production of the Ukrainian private company "VK System"






Armored medical vehicle MT-LBS "Eskulapochka" Armed Forces of Ukraine in the zone of military operations during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian State Enterprise "Lviv armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

T-72UA1 - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"
















T-72UA1 Armed Forces of Ukraine in the combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car KrAZ Spartan Airborne Forces of Ukraine 










Armored car KrAZ Spartan produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".






Armored car KrAZ Spartan National Guard of Ukraine in the combat zone during the hybrid Russian-Ukrainian War.


----------



## Glavcom

T-72MP - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau"


----------



## Glavcom

BMP-64

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

*Exclusive !*

*Ukrainian Wunderwaffe !!!*






Ukrainian State Enterprise "Nikolaev armored plant" border guards handed over a *mobile checkpoint "Nikolaevets" set up on the basis of BRDM-2*.






This protection from mortar fire.
Immediately adjust the checkpoint does not work, we need the whole procedure. 




Stationary checkpoint - bags, construction - do not bear it.








And this mobile checkpoint "Nikolaevets" set up on the basis of BRDM-2 clings to any technique, moved to 500-600 meters, and again to adjust it, do not need the whole procedure as for stationary checkpoint.
That is the positive features of a mobile checkpoint set up on the basis of BRDM-2.


----------



## Glavcom

BMP-64 january 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian active protection "Zaslon" ("Barrier") production State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies "Microtec".


----------



## Glavcom

T-72E - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

T-55М8А2 "Typhoon-II" - version of the tank T-54/ T-55/ Type-59/ T-62 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau"


----------



## Glavcom

BMPV-64

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Remote controlled combat module "Grom" ("Thunder") production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machne-Building Design Bureau”


----------



## UkroTurk

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Maybe fit 105 mm cannons (or keep the 125 mm) to the turrets and integrate them to wheeled armoured vehicles?


T64 or T55 turrets weight nearly 20 tons. When you take off turret vehicle weights less 20 tons. It gives more hp/ton ratio.
Edit : Turrets are not 20 tons. 
I think might be nearly
t55 turret :11tons 
t64 turret: 13 tons
t72 turret 16 tons

le clerc 18 tons

American m1 abrams and leopard turrets weight almost 20 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car KrAZ Spartan Airborne Forces of Ukraine 




Armored car KrAZ Spartan produced Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carrier BTR-3E1 National Guard of Ukraine. 










Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 production of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant".


----------



## Glavcom

Explosive Reactive Armour "Nozh" production Ukrainian State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies" Microtec"


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 373703
> 
> 
> Armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 National Guard of Ukraine
> 
> In Pakistan there is armed with armored vehicles of comparable Ukrainian BTR-3E1?


















Pakistan also operates:

BTR80:


----------



## Glavcom

*Exclusive! *

*Ukrainian Wunderwaffe !!!*






*New Ukrainian combat module BM-2-30* on the basis of the combat module BM-7 "Parus" ("Sail")

New Ukrainian combat module BM-2-30 - experimental development of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau"

The new version of the armoured vehicle BTR-4 extends the family of armoured 8×8 wheeled vehicles, which is currently in serial manufacturing. Ukrainian State-owned enterprise KMDB has developed and manufactured the prototype of BTR-4, which is armed with a new remote controlled weapon station BM2-30, two automatic 30 mm guns, coaxial 7.62 mm machine gun and two anti-tank missiles.

This structural concept enables to increase density of fire and essentially enhance the first-shot probability of kill.

SE KMDB invites all guests of the exhibition to take a look at the prototype of BTR-4 at the stand of the SC Ukroboronprom on *February 19 – 23*, at the international exhibition and conference _*IDEX-2017*_.


----------



## Glavcom

T-55М8А2 "Typhoon-II" - version of the tank T-54/ T-55/ Type-59/ T-62 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau"


----------



## Glavcom

T-72UA1 - version of the tank T-72 modernization of the Ukrainian State Enterprise "Kiev armored plant"


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian active protection "Zaslon" ("Barrier") production State Enterprise "Basic Center Critical Technologies "Microtec".


----------



## Zarvan

Photo by Yuri Biryukov
Ukraine has deployed newest Stugna-P anti-tank missile systems to the front line in eastern regions.

That was reported by Ukrainian President’s advisor, Yuri Biryukov.

An anti-tank missile systems has been set up to guard the position of Ukrainian Defence Forces near Piski and Vodine.

The Stugna-P is an anti-tank missile system designed and manufactured in Ukraine. Stugna-P has been developed by Kiev-based Luch design bureau to compete with foreign models of the same class.

The Stugna-P is able of destroying low-altitude, slow-moving aerial targets. The laser-guided system has a range of 4,000 meters and can penetrate armor up to 800 millimeters thickness. The operating temperature range is from – 40° to +60°. Stugna-P is able to destroy armored targets on all terrain condition in various climatic conditions at a distance of 100 to 4000 meters.





Photo by Yuri Biryukov




Photo by Yuri Biryukov




Photo by Yuri Biryukov
Earlier it was reported that heavy fighting in Ukraine began over the weekend. The fighting near Avdiivka and Donetsk in Ukraine has marked the most tumultuous period in the War in the Donbas since the February 2015 battle in Debaltseve.

The Ukrainian government and the pro-Russian militants have blamed each other for the eruption of hostilities, the worst in months. Both sides have moved heavy artillery, rockets and tanks close to the front line in clear violation of a peace deal struck two years ago.

What sparked the recent escalation is unclear.

http://defence-blog.com/news/ukrain...tems-to-occupied-area-of-eastern-regions.html


----------



## Glavcom

Rajput Warrior said:


> Pakistan also operates:



1. Hamza available commercially? 
2. In Pakistan Hamza armored vehicle entered service?
3. How many armored vehicles produced and purchased Hamza Pakistan Army? 
4. Or multifunctional car Hamza is the only prototype? 






According to the class of Pakistan Hamza is more suitable Ukrainian KrAZ Fiona and KrAZ Shrek One.




Armored vehicles MRAP class KrAZ "Shrek One" (4x4) and KrAZ "Fiona" (6x6) makes Ukrainian private enterprise "KrAZ"


----------



## Glavcom

*Exclusive !*






On the cutting edge of Defense Armed Forces of Ukraine for the Donetsk direction in the combat zone Russian-Ukrainian war placed first *anti-missile systems "Stugna-P" *in case of attempts armored hybrid army of the Russian Federation to the Ukrainian army *Defense breakthrough.




*


----------



## Glavcom

On the cutting edge of Defense Armed Forces of Ukraine for the Donetsk direction in the combat zone Russian-Ukrainian war placed first *anti-missile systems "Stugna-P" *in case of attempts armored hybrid army of the Russian Federation to the Ukrainian army *Defense breakthrough.*
*



*


----------



## Glavcom

Rajput Warrior said:


> Pakistan also operates:













Also, starting in 2016 adopted the National Guard of Ukraine started to receive one of the latest versions of the BTR-3 series - modification - BTR-3E1D











See how formidable handsome!


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

From the* series "Dream of Pakistan Army"*

*Ukrainian Wunderwaffe !*






*New Ukrainian combat module BM-2-30* on the basis of the combat module BM-7 "Parus" ("Sail")


----------



## Glavcom

*Ukrainian superwaffe !!!*
*





Fantom !*


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian BTR-3E1 National guard of Ukraine


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian BTR-4E National guard of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Raptor National guard of Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## ali_raza

amazing tank


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Star Expedition

Ukraine is the 2nd largest country in Europe


----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


>


I have a soft spot for the MT-LB, a highly versatile vehicle.


----------



## Glavcom

Tank T-64 guard Ukraine's independence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> I have a soft spot for the MT-LB, a highly versatile vehicle.


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ - the dream of every army in the world.


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

"Stugna-P" Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## Baghial

Star Expedition said:


> Ukraine is the 2nd largest country in Europe


 UKRAINE IS NOT IN EUROPE.. STILL PENDING MEMBERSHIP..... JUST LIKE TURKEY


----------



## Glavcom

*Ukrainian Super waffe !!! Fantom!*


----------



## Glavcom

T-64B1M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobo6661

Baghial said:


> UKRAINE IS NOT IN EUROPE.. STILL PENDING MEMBERSHIP..... JUST LIKE TURKEY


 

Go back to school and learn geography... For your information Europe is a Continent and European Union is The organisation you're talking about ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_European_countries_by_area


----------



## Glavcom

T-64BM Bulat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Most reliable friends any soldier - a Kalashnikov rifle and Ukrainian KrAZ.


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E-1U




BTR-3E1








BTR-3E1K


----------



## Glavcom

Combat


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Indus Pakistan

This thing looks impressive.


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Kaptaan said:


> This thing looks impressive.








BTR-4E with new ukrainian combat module BM-2-30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Kaptaan said:


> This thing looks impressive.


Essentially a wheeled MT-LB ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Penguin said:


> Essentially a wheeled MT-LB ;-)


Yeh I know but credit where it is due. Small country with limited finances seems to come up with all manner of platforms mostly rehash derivitives - probaby legacy of being left with a big chunk of the USSR military industrial complex.


----------



## Penguin

Kaptaan said:


> Yeh I know but credit where it is due. Small country with limited finances seems to come up with all manner of platforms mostly rehash derivitives - probaby legacy of being left with a big chunk of the USSR military industrial complex.


Since I'm a fan of the MT-LB, saing its essentially a wheeled MT-LB is a positive remark ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E(DA) Airborne Forces of Ukraine.
BTR-4E(DA) armored vehicle 2016 model year of the sample.

BTR-4E(DA) armored personnel carrier with (Deutz and Allison)


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> Since I'm a fan of the MT-LB, saing its essentially a wheeled MT-LB is a positive remark ;-)


















MT-LB tracked armored personnel carrier production Ukrainian private company "Kharkov Tractor Plant named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze"


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

At the T-72B3 from 17 separate motorized rifle brigade all occupational troops of the Russian Federation (permanent place of dislocation - settlement Pechenga-Luostari, Murmansk Oblast Russia), during the fighting of summer - autumn 2014 applied identification white circles twice the diameter of the shell forehead Rubber-to-board screens.


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Natan

> Armored vehicles occupation army Russian Federation during the aggression against Ukraine on Ukraini


Armored vehicles of Russian Federation's occupation army during the aggression against Ukraine [on Ukrainian soil].

Don't trust Google Translate blindly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

At the T-72B3 from 17 separate motorized rifle brigade all occupational troops of the Russian Federation (permanent place of dislocation - settlement Pechenga-Luostari, Murmansk Oblast Russia), during the fighting of summer - autumn 2014 applied identification white circles twice the diameter of the shell forehead Rubber-to-board screens.


----------



## Glavcom

At the T-72B3 200 separate motorized rifle brigade all occupational troops of the Russian Federation in the same time period used markings in the form of yellow small triangles. They were deposited on tool boxes on the left side of the tower and dynamic protection units on the right side of the tower T-72B3. In addition, trying to get the so-called "militia", on-board screens sometimes made conspicuous lettering in the spirit of Soviet propaganda forties.


----------



## Glavcom

At the T-72B3 200 separate motorized rifle brigade all occupational troops of the Russian Federation in the same time period used markings in the form of yellow small triangles.


----------



## Jugger

Sir your sentences are not that proper but i get what you are trying to say.
Good pics.


----------



## Glavcom

Jugger said:


> Sir your sentences are not that proper but i get what you are trying to say.
> Good pics.







It is known that in addition to 6 separate tank brigade, T-72 tanks in the modification of the T-72B3 on the Ukrainian Donbas as used units 17 separate motorized rifle brigade and 200 separate motorized rifle brigade all occupational troops of the Russian Federation. However, the reduced system unmarked only characteristic of the tanks 6 separate tank brigade all occupational troops of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation.





Soldiers and armored vehicles 6 separate tank brigade of the Russian Federation all occupational troops (military unit number 54096, village of Mulino, Nizhny Novgorod region, Russian Federation) in the fighting on the Ukrainian Donbas collected from materials of open sources on the Internet.




By no standard uniforms without chevrons and identification white bandages, made in a combat zone in the Ukrainian Donbass. The tank 6 separate tank brigade all occupational Russian troops (military unit number 54096, Moulineaux village, Nizhny Novgorod region, Russia) can be seen a white circle printed on the toolbox on the left side turret - this place was previously board room and tactical sign of division 6 separate tank brigade all occupational troops of the Russian Federation.




So, to summarize the above, in the beginning of September 2014 on the tanks T-72B3 6 separate tank brigade insignia as white circles are medium in size, there are: on the upper front plate body closer to its bottom edge; on the forehead turret on the left (in the direction of motion) of the gun barrel; mud on the left panel; nadgusenichnoy on a shelf; in the tool box, and accessories on the left side turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

By no standard uniforms without chevrons and identification white bandages, made in a combat zone in the Ukrainian Donbass. 




The tank 6 separate tank brigade of the Russian Federation all occupational troops (military unit №54096, village Mulino, Nizhny Novgorod region, Russia) can be seen a white circle printed on the toolbox on the left side turret - this place was previously board room and tactical sign of division 6 separate tank brigade all occupational troops of the Russian Federation.


----------



## Glavcom

Soldiers and armored vehicles 6 separate tank brigade of the Russian Federation all occupational troops (military unit number 54096, village of Mulino, Nizhny Novgorod region, Russian Federation) in the fighting on the Ukrainian Donbas collected from materials of open sources on the Internet.












It is known that in addition to 6 separate tankbrigade, T-72 tanks in the modification of the T-72B3 on the Ukrainian Donbas as used units 17 separate motorized rifle brigade and 200 separate motorized rifle brigade all occupational troops of the Russian Federation.


----------



## Glavcom

Evidence of the use of the T-90A all occupational troops of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation to the Ukrainian Donbass.








On the box the cartridge tank T-90A is painted green paint, apparently, board room. 




The same is often found in other Russian tanks T-90A from 136 separate Guards Motorised Brigade (permanent place of dislocation - the city of Buinaksk, Republic of Dagestan, Russian Federation) all occupational troops of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation during the aggression against Ukraine.


----------



## Glavcom

The photo is possible to distinguish the tactical sign of Russian 104th Airborne Assault Regiment that Russian soldiers tried to cover up, to hide seems to land.






For reference:
104 amphibious -shturmovoy regiment is part of the 76th Air Assault Division of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation (the military unit number 32515, place of permanent deployment - Cherёha settlement, Pskov region, Russia).


----------



## Glavcom

These modernized Russian BMD-2 were used in the fighting in the Donbas as a pro-Russian illegal armed gangs and regular divisions of airborne troops of the armed forces of the Russian Federation.










Russian modernized airborne combat vehicles BMD-2. Since 2012 data modernized BMD-2 began to be delivered to the Russian Airborne Troops. Part of modernized BMD-2 is received after the overhaul of the old BMD-2, part - by repairing and retrofitting existing BMD-1.




Serious changes modernized BMD-2 has not undergone that looks different from the old models of the BMD-2 new infrared laser illuminator PL-1 rectangular shape instead of the old infrared laser illuminator, large and round shape.


----------



## Glavcom

Russian modernized airborne combat vehicles BMD-2. Since 2012 data modernized BMD-2 began to be delivered to the Russian Airborne Troops.




Russian modernized BMD-2 looks different from the old model of Soviet BMD-2 new infrared laser illuminator PL-1 rectangular shape instead of the old infrared laser illuminator, large and round shape.




These modernized Russian BMD-2 were used in the fighting in the Donbas as a pro-Russian illegal armed gangs and regular divisions of airborne troops of the armed forces of the Russian Federation.





The same BMD-2 with the inscription "Ryazan" on the wave of the reflective plate, Russian all occupational troops, destroyed Ukrainian troops:





Note:
City Ryazan - "capital" of the airborne troops of the Russian Federation.





234th Airborne Assault Regiment (military unit number 74268, place of dislocation - the city of Pskov, Russia) is part of the 76th Air Assault Division of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation. 




234th Airborne Assault Regiment fought also upgraded BMD-2, onboard accommodation and tactical signs mashed improvised tools.





Such BMD-2 jammed tactical identification, hull number 284 (a modernized version of a similar camouflage numbering sequence, the tactical sign in the form of an equilateral triangle point downward, the method of concealment board rooms by erasing) was captured Ukrainian soldiers at the end of August 2014, near Lugansk Ukraine.

Russian modernized BMD-2 captured Ukrainian soldiers in August 2014 during a battle with pro-Russian illegal armed groups under the Lugansk, Ukraine near the village Georgiyevka.





This instance of Russian modernized BMD-2 Ukrainian soldiers evacuated from the combat zone. At the moment, airborne combat vehicle is in the Ukrainian city of Odessa Military Academy.





Photos from the show in the capital of Ukraine, Kiev, captured weapons captured in the Russian troops:




For comparison, BMD-2 at a plant in Russia with a similar perspective camouflage the same, exactly in exactly.


----------



## Glavcom

Facts military aggression by the Russian Federation against the independent sovereign state of Ukraine:

















Evidence of the use of Russian tanks T-90A all occupational troops of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation to the Ukrainian Donbass.








On the box the cartridge tank T-90A is painted green paint, apparently, board room. The same is often found in other Russian tanks T-90A from 136 separate Guards Motorised Brigade (permanent place of dislocation - the city of Buinaksk, Republic of Dagestan, Russian Federation) all occupational troops of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation during the aggression against Ukraine.








The photograph Russian tank crewman standing on the T-90A proudly points finger at the road sign, which stated that the Ukrainian city of Lugansk, captured by Russian occupation troops left to travel only 300 meters away!




Thus, one can argue the fact of the use of the army Russian tanks T-90A in Ukraine in the summer no doubt -osenyu 2014.


----------



## Glavcom

Armored personnel carriers BTR-80 tactical sign 11-th separate engineering brigade all occupational troops of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation (military unit number 45767, a permanent place of dislocation - the city of Kamensk-Shakhtinsky, Rostov Region, Russia) in Ukraine:




For comparison, the same sign on the tactical military vehicles 11-th separate engineering brigade of land forces of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation:


----------



## Glavcom

Also, the Russian origin of some of the old models of armored tactical markings give all occupational divisions of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation, is not shaded by the negligence of Russian soldiers and their low level of intellectual development.















Armored personnel carriers BTR-80 tactical signs of the 23 th separate motorized rifle brigade all occupational Land Forces of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation (the military unit number 65349, a permanent place of dislocation - the city of Samara, Russia) in the battles in the Ukrainian Donbass.








For comparison, the same sign on the tactical military vehicles 23rd Motorised Brigade all occupational Land Forces of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation.


----------



## barjo

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 378335
> View attachment 378340
> View attachment 378339
> View attachment 378334


Not so many again on 2016 pict. are they back to the bussines again?


----------



## Glavcom

barjo said:


> Not so many again on 2016 pict. are they back to the bussines again?



From 2014 to 2016 the sump tank has decreased more than twice. It influenced the decrease in the number of tanks in storage - Russia's military aggression against an independent and sovereign state of Ukraine. Those tanks before the Russian-Ukrainian war, which were regarded as redundant for the Armed Forces of Ukraine urgently began with the end of 2014 through the renovation and modernization of the system to return to the Land Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. The reason for returning to the system - the completion of the state battered summer 2014 - winter 2015 in fierce battles with the Russian occupation troops fighting capacity of tank and motorized brigades of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Certificate of participation units of the 5th separate tank brigade all occupational troops of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation in the battle for Ukrainian Debalcevo in January - February 2015, more than enough.








A typical tactical identification mark 5 th separate tank brigade all occupational troops of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation (military unit number 46108, a permanent place of dislocation - the city of Ulan-Ude, Russia).








A distinctive feature - a characteristic sign of identification tactical 5th separate tank brigade all occupational troops of the Russian Federation - markings in the form of a square-shaped contour, the put white paint.


----------



## Glavcom

Such tactical sign - a white circle with a rhombus inside found on the tanks of the 5th separate tank brigade all occupational troops of the Russian Federation (No. 46108 military unit stationed in the distant city of Ulan-Ude, Republic of Buryatia, Russia).


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

ali_raza said:


> brother tell us anything about the recently signed agreement between pakistan and ukraine if u have any insider news









In the first day of the exhibition "IDEX-2017" The leadership of the company "Ukrspetsexport" meetings with the representatives of Pakistan, during which between Ukrainian and Pakistani sides signed two contracts to supply 88 armored sights and provision of pilot overhaul 5 T -80UD in the interest of the Pakistani army. The signing of these contracts was a continuation of a memorandum signed at the exhibition "IDEAS-2016" (Pakistan) with the participation of Ukraine Defense Minister Army General of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Mustang06

Holy balls! That's a very impressive machine!
@Glavcom Can you please name the artillery which is being towed in the above picture?


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 379287
> 
> 
> 
> In the first day of the exhibition "IDEX-2017" The leadership of the company "Ukrspetsexport" meetings with the representatives of Pakistan, during which between Ukrainian and Pakistani sides signed two contracts to supply 88 armored sights and provision of pilot overhaul 5 T -80UD in the interest of the Pakistani army. The signing of these contracts was a continuation of a memorandum signed at the exhibition "IDEAS-2016" (Pakistan) with the participation of Ukraine Defense Minister Army General of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak.


great deal.hope it is beneficial for both of us


----------



## Glavcom

Mustang06 said:


> Holy balls! That's a very impressive machine!
> @Glavcom Can you please name the artillery which is being towed in the above picture?








This is *Verba (willow)*

This multiple launch rocket system "*Verba*" on the chassis KrAZ army truck. 






This is *Bastion-1*

Development of the State Enterprise KMDB. And there are still on the chassis KrAZ truck multiple launch rocket system series *Bastion 1*. The basis Grad MLRS taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## British SAS

Looks a treat. Oplot M coupled with the Zaslon Active Protection System, would be a great edition for Pakistan. I wonder what the cost per tank would be?


----------



## YeBeWarned

such a beast


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 379388


what a beastly beautiful


----------



## Glavcom

ali_raza said:


> what a beastly beautiful





Starlord said:


> such a beast


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Daddy of T-80


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E-70


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Combat module BM-23B "Taipan" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Spetstehnoeksport"


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## barjo

Do You have any news about your naval project brother? guydak corvette project in some other threads might be?


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## ali_raza

the beauty and the beast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## ali_raza

can u bring out any news about tot for this thing to pakistan


----------



## Glavcom

ali_raza said:


> can u bring out any news about tot for this thing to pakistan



This is the concrete realization began arrangements that were agreed at IDEAS.
As previously indicated that they intend to initially upgrade uu existing T-80 level Oplot and then buy new machines based on Oplot. As option.

Pakistan signed a memorandum on the establishment of a new version of the tank for themselves involving Ukraine.

But the issue of modernization and the participation of China, as I understand. There localization is very high.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Triton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3M2


----------



## The Eagle

Use this thread for Ukrain Military/defence forces updates, news, & discussion.

@Glavcom & others


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian tank T-80UD


----------



## Glavcom

ali_raza said:


> can u bring out any news about tot for this thing to pakistan



Pakistanis will buy in Ukraine 6TD-3E engine, transmission, modular versus tandem ERA "Nozh" or "Duplet", loading mechanism and force the Chinese to equip the tank fire control system in China, adapting it to the Ukrainian loading mechanism.

Working, building, tower tanks Pakistanis themselves cook. Pakistanis will not build "Oplot" towers.
New Version Pakistani tank will "Al-KHalid" version of the Mk. 2 or Mk. 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 380042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistanis will buy in Ukraine 6TD-3E engine, transmission, modular versus tandem ERA "Nozh" or "Duplet", loading mechanism and force the Chinese to equip the tank fire control system in China, adapting it to the Ukrainian loading mechanism.
> 
> Working, building, tower tanks Pakistanis themselves cook. Pakistanis will not build "Oplot" towers.
> New Version Pakistani tank will "Al-KHalid" version of the Mk. 2 or Mk. 3.


By "tower" do you mean the optical tower or the turret?


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 380042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistanis will buy in Ukraine 6TD-3E engine, transmission, modular versus tandem ERA "Nozh" or "Duplet", loading mechanism and force the Chinese to equip the tank fire control system in China, adapting it to the Ukrainian loading mechanism.
> 
> Working, building, tower tanks Pakistanis themselves cook. Pakistanis will not build "Oplot" towers.
> New Version Pakistani tank will "Al-KHalid" version of the Mk. 2 or Mk. 3.


no tot for engine??


----------



## Glavcom

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> By "tower" do you mean the optical tower or the turret?



I mean the tank turret.



ali_raza said:


> no tot for engine??



Your question is not understood. Formulate more precisely.


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3RK and BTR-3E1


----------



## Glavcom

The facts and evidence of the participation of Russian troops of regular Armed Forces of the Russian Federation in the aggression against an independent and sovereign state of Ukraine in Ukraine disguised as pro-Russian separatist illegal armed gangs.


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 380048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the tank turret.
> 
> 
> 
> Your question is not understood. Formulate more precisely.
> 
> View attachment 380049


i meant transfer of technology for 6td3 which we were listening since long time


----------



## Glavcom

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> do you mean



Bilal, please tell me the quality Pakistani Internet information resource, which can be read on the results of the military operation and a review of the Pakistani tankman of tanks T-80UD?








ali_raza said:


> i meant transfer of technology for 6td3 which we were listening since long time



There is no question there will be to finance the Pakistani money early refinement and adoption of the Army of Ukraine, which used this engine could produce, and then it comes to direct supplies for Pakistan in the form of kits.


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 380070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilal, please tell me the quality Pakistani Internet information resource, which can be read on the results of the military operation and a review of the Pakistani tankman of tanks T-80UD?
> 
> View attachment 380069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question there will be to finance the Pakistani money early refinement and adoption of the Army of Ukraine, which used this engine could produce, and then it comes to direct supplies for Pakistan in the form of kits.
> 
> View attachment 380072


so u mean it will be assembled in pakistan.
and btw can u plz give us detailed history about ukrainian engine industry


----------



## Glavcom

ali_raza said:


> so u mean it will be assembled in pakistan.
> and btw can u plz give us detailed history about ukrainian engine industry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

The facts and evidence of the participation of Russian troops of regular Armed Forces of the Russian Federation in the aggression against an independent and sovereign state of Ukraine in Ukraine disguised as pro-Russian separatist illegal armed gangs.


----------



## Path-Finder

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> By "tower" do you mean the optical tower or the turret?


So Let me get My head around it! Engine 1500hp 6TD3, Transmission, Turrent system and Armor will Be Ukrainian. The Chassis will Be Chinese? Electronics could Be Turkish? @Bilal Khan (Quwa)


----------



## Glavcom

Serial production of Ukrainian portable anti-tank missile systems "Skif" a unified anti-tank guided missile R-2 "Barrier".



Path-Finder said:


> The Chassis will Be Chinese? Electronics could Be Turkish?



You are not careful. I wrote clearly and unambiguously that the chassis will be Pakistan - Pakistanis themselves have learned to make a tank chassis and body of the tank. Electronics will - Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 380113
> 
> View attachment 380114
> 
> View attachment 380115
> View attachment 380116
> View attachment 380117
> 
> 
> Serial production of Ukrainian portable anti-tank missile systems "Skif" a unified anti-tank guided missile R-2 "Barrier".
> 
> 
> 
> You are not careful. I wrote clearly and unambiguously that the chassis will be Pakistan - Pakistanis themselves have learned to make a tank chassis and body of the tank. Electronics will - Chinese.
> 
> View attachment 380118


Ok thanks for the clarification. The armor or ERA do you have anymore info about it?


----------



## Glavcom

@Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Bilal can you explain to me why after so many years of operation, Pakistan T-80UD tanks, they do not have on the part of Pakistan - or normal quality video or statte user reviews. Why?








Path-Finder said:


> Ok thanks for the clarification. The armor or ERA do you have anymore info about it?



Reservations will be in the form of modular units era anti tandem modules "Nozh" or "Duplet" choice of Pakistan.


----------



## Glavcom

Designed and manufactured in Ukraine drone minibronetransporter Phantom became the second best exhibit of the transport equipment at the exhibition of arms IDEX-2017 in Abu Dhabi. This opinion was released edition of the authoritative analytical publication Military Defence Blog theme.




At the exhibition of arms samples presented in 1235 companies from around the world, including such giants as Boeing, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, and Raytheon.




Ukrainian Phantom walked in the expert ranking Turkish BMP Kaplan-20, BMP from UAE Rabdan, as well as the Serbian armored Milosh BOV M16. The leaders of the IDEX-2017, analysts determined the armored car JAIS 4 × 4 production of the UAE - the exhibition organizers.


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 380127
> 
> Designed and manufactured in Ukraine drone minibronetransporter Phantom became the second best exhibit of the transport equipment at the exhibition of arms IDEX-2017 in Abu Dhabi. This opinion was released edition of the authoritative analytical publication Military Defence Blog theme.
> View attachment 380126
> 
> At the exhibition of arms samples presented in 1235 companies from around the world, including such giants as Boeing, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, and Raytheon.
> View attachment 380125
> 
> Ukrainian Phantom walked in the expert ranking Turkish BMP Kaplan-20, BMP from UAE Rabdan, as well as the Serbian armored Milosh BOV M16. The leaders of the IDEX-2017, analysts determined the armored car JAIS 4 × 4 production of the UAE - the exhibition organizers.


brother u r very knowledgeable keep up the good work.


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian T-80UD


----------



## Glavcom

Mobile mortar complex MMK-120 production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Ukroboronservis"


----------



## Glavcom

"Kashtan" ("Chestnut") - Ukrainian fire control system is remotely operated combat module BM-3SM "Sturm-SM" ("Storm-SM")


----------



## Glavcom

The facts and evidence of the participation of Russian troops of regular Armed Forces of the Russian Federation in the aggression against an independent and sovereign state of Ukraine in Ukraine disguised as pro-Russian separatist illegal armed gangs.


----------



## Glavcom

@Bilal Khan (Quwa)
@Kaptaan 
@Signalian 
@The-Eagle 
@ali_raza 
@path-finder 
@Khafee 

*Exclusive!*

A small selection of photographs taken during *tests of tanks T-80UD "Bereza"* and type-85 (90-II) in the Thar desert, carried out within the framework of the tender for the main battle tank for the Pakistani army in 1995-th year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Glavcom

The facts and evidence of the participation of Russian troops of regular Armed Forces of the Russian Federation in the aggression against an independent and sovereign state of Ukraine in Ukraine disguised as pro-Russian separatist illegal armed gangs.


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian T-80UD


----------



## The Eagle

Glavcom said:


> This is the concrete realization began arrangements that were agreed at IDEAS.
> As previously indicated that they intend to initially upgrade uu existing T-80 level Oplot and then buy new machines based on Oplot. As option.
> 
> Pakistan signed a memorandum on the establishment of a new version of the tank for themselves involving Ukraine.
> 
> But the issue of modernization and the participation of China, as I understand. There localization is very high.





Glavcom said:


> View attachment 380042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistanis will buy in Ukraine 6TD-3E engine, transmission, modular versus tandem ERA "Nozh" or "Duplet", loading mechanism and force the Chinese to equip the tank fire control system in China, adapting it to the Ukrainian loading mechanism.
> 
> Working, building, tower tanks Pakistanis themselves cook. Pakistanis will not build "Oplot" towers.
> New Version Pakistani tank will "Al-KHalid" version of the Mk. 2 or Mk. 3.





Glavcom said:


> View attachment 380070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilal, please tell me the quality Pakistani Internet information resource, which can be read on the results of the military operation and a review of the Pakistani tankman of tanks T-80UD?
> 
> View attachment 380069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no question there will be to finance the Pakistani money early refinement and adoption of the Army of Ukraine, which used this engine could produce, and then it comes to direct supplies for Pakistan in the form of kits.
> 
> View attachment 380072





Glavcom said:


> View attachment 380080
> 
> 
> View attachment 380079
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380074
> View attachment 380075
> View attachment 380076
> View attachment 380077
> View attachment 380078





Glavcom said:


> View attachment 380113
> 
> View attachment 380114
> 
> View attachment 380115
> View attachment 380116
> View attachment 380117
> 
> 
> Serial production of Ukrainian portable anti-tank missile systems "Skif" a unified anti-tank guided missile R-2 "Barrier".
> 
> 
> 
> You are not careful. I wrote clearly and unambiguously that the chassis will be Pakistan - Pakistanis themselves have learned to make a tank chassis and body of the tank. Electronics will - Chinese.
> 
> View attachment 380118





Glavcom said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa)
> @Kaptaan
> @Signalian
> @The-Eagle
> @ali_raza
> @path-finder
> @Khafee
> 
> *Exclusive!*
> 
> A small selection of photographs taken during *tests of tanks T-80UD "Bereza"* and type-85 (90-II) in the Thar desert, carried out within the framework of the tender for the main battle tank for the Pakistani army in 1995-th year.
> 
> View attachment 380292
> View attachment 380291
> View attachment 380290
> View attachment 380289
> View attachment 380288
> View attachment 380287
> View attachment 380286
> View attachment 380285
> View attachment 380284
> View attachment 380283



@Bratva @Dazzler @Arsalan @Side-Winder & others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian Kozak-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module BM-23B "Taipan" production of Ukrainian State Enterprise "Spetstehnoeksport"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E-1U


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Spartan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

@Glavcom thank you for the excellent posts here, interesting and informative!!

@The Eagle thank you for tagging me here and bringing this to my attention. Enjoyed the read!

@Glavcom regarding PA's plan for new tank/tanks i have always been on the view that a more sensible option will be to combine the goodies of all the options out there and build our self a perfect solution to our tank problem/requirement. For example, in past i have discussed with @Quwa how we may go a VT or MBT from China, getting only the main design and structure, only to be fitted with a FAR more suitable Ukrainian engine. We can also look around Ukraine, Turkey, China and even France and Itlay for fire control system. Sightes and optics, battle management, auto loading, cannon, APS,,,, just segregate all these sub systems and design them around main frame to get a suitable tank.
Specially will love the Ukrainian engine for any such project.

It do sounds a bit far fetched the way i have written it here but if you can go through the discussion we had it is quite possible and perhaps the best possible solution as well.
* i will try to find link to that long debate/discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Arsalan said:


> @Glavcom thank you for the excellent posts here, interesting and informative!!
> 
> @The Eagle thank you for tagging me here and bringing this to my attention. Enjoyed the read!
> 
> @Glavcom regarding PA's plan for new tank/tanks i have always been on the view that a more sensible option will be to combine the goodies of all the options out there and build our self a perfect solution to our tank problem/requirement. For example, in past i have discussed with @Quwa how we may go a VT or MBT from China, getting only the main design and structure, only to be fitted with a FAR more suitable Ukrainian engine. We can also look around Ukraine, Turkey, China and even France and Itlay for fire control system. Sightes and optics, battle management, auto loading, cannon, APS,,,, just segregate all these sub systems and design them around main frame to get a suitable tank.
> Specially will love the Ukrainian engine for any such project.
> 
> It do sounds a bit far fetched the way i have written it here but if you can go through the discussion we had it is quite possible and perhaps the best possible solution as well.
> * i will try to find link to that long debate/discussion.


I also believe that a universal chassis for MBT, IFV and SPH would be a wise idea. Yes, such a design might be too pricey to adopt across the entirety of Pakistan's armour force, but it should be doable for the Strike Corps. They will benefit from a common logistics and maintenance channel. If the Haider is still alive, I believe it should be aimed at a universal armour platform, be it a clean-sheet system (designed in collaboration with Ukraine or China) or derived from the Oplot-M (which reportedly has IFV and SPH versions in development). 

Imagine:

Custom Oplot-M with 6TD-3 (1,500 hp) diesel engine; 125 mm gun capable of ATGM and basebleed and high velocity shells; remote weapon station; Aselsan electronics; Aselsan Akkor APS with hard-kill.

Berserk IFV (link) with 6TD-3 diesel engine; 30 mm auto-cannon; 7.62 coaxial machine gun; optional 105 mm gun for tank-destroyer/flanker role.

Oplot SPH (link) with 6TD-3 diesel engine; 155 mm/52-cal gun capable of basebleed and high-velocity shells; maybe use the Denel T6-52 turret and gun system (link)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E-1U


----------



## Arsalan

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I also believe that a universal chassis for MBT, IFV and SPH would be a wise idea. Yes, such a design might be too pricey to adopt across the entirety of Pakistan's armour force, but it should be doable for the Strike Corps. They will benefit from a common logistics and maintenance channel. If the Haider is still alive, I believe it should be aimed at a universal armour platform, be it a clean-sheet system (designed in collaboration with Ukraine or China) or derived from the Oplot-M (which reportedly has IFV and SPH versions in development).
> 
> Imagine:
> 
> Custom Oplot-M with 6TD-3 (1,500 hp) diesel engine; 125 mm gun capable of ATGM and basebleed and high velocity shells; remote weapon station; Aselsan electronics; Aselsan Akkor APS with hard-kill.
> 
> Berserk IFV (link) with 6TD-3 diesel engine; 30 mm auto-cannon; 7.62 coaxial machine gun; optional 105 mm gun for tank-destroyer/flanker role.
> 
> Oplot SPH (link) with 6TD-3 diesel engine; 155 mm/52-cal gun capable of basebleed and high-velocity shells; maybe use the Denel T6-52 turret and gun system (link)


SEE!!

That what i am talking about

Mouth Watering, isnt it? 

(BTW Sir, i never get if Bilal Quwa and sada Quwa are same  ) ??


----------



## Glavcom

@Bilal Khan (Quwa)
@Kaptaan 
@Signalian 
@The-Eagle 
@ali_raza 
@path-finder 
@Arsalan 
@HRK 
@Penguin 

*
Exclusive!*

In 2016, the state company "Ukrspetsexport" has delivered to the Office of Defence Industry of the Republic of the Union of Myanmar, a set of equipment for the production of light armored vehicles - *welded shells BTR-4U* enclosure and self-propelled howitzers *2S1U*. In particular, the complete sheet was shipped 15 tons of weight assembly - *welding booth (slipway)* TO53.1329-270 for the assembly and testing of the configuration housings *BTR-4U*.

*Reference:*
Earlier,* in 2003-2006*, Myanmar, Ukraine supplied *92 kits* for assembly production in the Republic of the Union of Myanmar Ukrainian *BTR-3U*.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Oplot SPH (link) with 6TD-3 diesel engine; 155 mm/52-cal gun capable of basebleed and high-velocity shells; maybe use the Denel T6-52 turret and gun system (link)


There are a number of turret in the market that could be candidates for this:

UK VSEL Armaments GBT 155 (as found on AS-90 SPGH) on T-72






*Slovak 155 mm ShKH Himalaya* (essentially a Zuzana turret mounted on a T-72 chassis.) designed by Konštrukta Trenčín and built by ZTS Dubnica nad Váhom





Feench AU-F1 GCT turret (on T-72 chassis)





South African Denel T-6 (on T-72)





German Rheinmetall 155mm AGM (here on LEO2, but has also mounted on Boxer 8x8 AFV)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Custom Oplot-M with 6TD-3 (1,500 hp) diesel engine; 125 mm gun capable of ATGM and basebleed and high velocity shells; remote weapon station



At the T-84 Oplot state enterprise KMDB does not plan to install engine 6TD-3E capacity of 1400 - 1500 hp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ Shrek One

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ - this is super!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 380627
> 
> 
> KrAZ - this is super!


this is a beast


----------



## HRK

@Glavcom can tell the number of T-80s in reserve/storage in Ukraine ....??


----------



## Glavcom

HRK said:


> @Glavcom can tell the number of T-80s in reserve/storage in Ukraine ....??



150 reserve/storage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian Bars-8


----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


> 150 reserve/storage


What would be needed to bring those back to a state that they are fit for action?


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> What would be needed to bring those back to a state that they are fit for action?



Conduct overhaul by the full dismantling of the installation of the new gas turbine engine GTD-1000 and the modernization of the protection by installing a complex hinged ERA "Kontakt-1"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian Dozor-B with combat module Vii






Ukrainian Dozor-B with combat module Vii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian Kozak-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Glavcom said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa)
> @Kaptaan
> @Signalian
> @The-Eagle
> @ali_raza
> @path-finder
> @Arsalan
> @HRK
> @Penguin
> 
> *
> Exclusive!*
> 
> In 2016, the state company "Ukrspetsexport" has delivered to the Office of Defence Industry of the Republic of the Union of Myanmar, a set of equipment for the production of light armored vehicles - *welded shells BTR-4U* enclosure and self-propelled howitzers *2S1U*. In particular, the complete sheet was shipped 15 tons of weight assembly - *welding booth (slipway)* TO53.1329-270 for the assembly and testing of the configuration housings *BTR-4U*.
> 
> *Reference:*
> Earlier,* in 2003-2006*, Myanmar, Ukraine supplied *92 kits* for assembly production in the Republic of the Union of Myanmar Ukrainian *BTR-3U*.


What does that mean bro ..? as far as I know , Myanmar is getting assembly plant for BTR-4 and 2S1 production from Ukraine.. Right..?


----------



## Glavcom

Aung Zaya said:


> What does that mean bro ..? as far as I know , Myanmar is getting assembly plant for BTR-4 and 2S1 production from Ukraine.. Right..?



That's right, bro!


----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


> Conduct overhaul by the full dismantling of the installation of the new gas turbine engine GTD-1000 and the modernization of the protection by installing a complex hinged ERA "Kontakt-1"


Thats just reengine and adding armor. Didn't you earlier on post something on tank overhaul in the Ukraine, which involved complete replacement of e.g. all electrical wiring etc. in order to bring tanks from storage back to life? That would be a bit more complex. I'm also thinking turret drive, gun elevation/depression, sights, communications etc.

"Following the fall of the Soviet Union in 1991, however,_ many of the tanks on the site were left to rot _as the newly independent Ukraine didn't have the money or desire to fix or modernise old machines."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rement-tensions-Russia-continue-escalate.html

https://www.defensetech.org/2012/06/05/tanks-as-far-as-the-eye-can-see/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4K

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian BTR-4E in the fire of fierce fighting Russian-Ukrainian War.


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian BTR-3E1


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> Didn't you earlier on post something on tank overhaul in the Ukraine, which involved complete replacement of e.g. all electrical wiring etc. in order to bring tanks from storage back to life?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Very nice pics, but that wasn't an answer ;-)


----------



## HRK

Glavcom said:


> Conduct overhaul by the full dismantling of the installation of the new gas turbine engine GTD-1000 and the modernization of the protection by installing a complex hinged ERA "Kontakt-1"



the recent overhauled / modernize T-80 delivered to Ukranian forces were having gas turbine engine or Ukrainian diesel engine ....


----------



## Glavcom

HRK said:


> the recent overhauled / modernize T-80 delivered to Ukranian forces were having gas turbine engine or Ukrainian diesel engine ....



There were newcomers, who were not yet in operation turbine power units GTD-1000



Penguin said:


> Very nice pics, but that wasn't an answer ;-)



You do not like the form of repair or modernization of the volume? Overhaul of one of the best types of repairs.



HRK said:


> or Ukrainian diesel engine ....



Personally, I support the replacement of T-80 tanks of gas turbine engines GTD-1000 6TD - 2, but it is very expensive in terms of war.


----------



## Mugwop

*Pakistan, Ukraine strengthen ties, sign MoU on defence*
Pakistan and Ukraine signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) related to the defence sector on Monday.
The MoU was signed by Pakistan’s Federal Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain and of Ukroboronprom, the Ukrainian Defense Industry, General Director Romanov Roman.
The ceremony was also attended by Chairperson of Heavy Industries Taxila, Lieutenant-General Muhammad Naeem Ashraf, among other Ministry of Defense officials.
The representatives of the two states met during the five-day defence exhibition, titled 'IDEX-2017', currently being held in Abu Dhabi.
The two countries will collaborate on production, rebuilding and modification of tanks, according to the MoU.
“Pakistan and Ukraine’s collaboration on defence sector is integral for regional stability,” said Hussain while speaking on the occasion.
Talking to Geo News, Ukrainian delegation head said “Pakistan and Ukraine are good defence partners. Al-Khalid Tank is an example of our partnership.” 
The partnership between the two states will lead to the production of Al-Khalid tanks in Pakistan. “We will import technology to produce its [the tanks’] engine and parts in Pakistan under the partnership,” remarked Hussain.


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Praktika Kozak-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

Mugwop said:


> *Pakistan, Ukraine strengthen ties, sign MoU on defence*
> Pakistan and Ukraine signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) related to the defence sector on Monday.
> The MoU was signed by Pakistan’s Federal Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain and of Ukroboronprom, the Ukrainian Defense Industry, General Director Romanov Roman.
> The ceremony was also attended by Chairperson of Heavy Industries Taxila, Lieutenant-General Muhammad Naeem Ashraf, among other Ministry of Defense officials.
> The representatives of the two states met during the five-day defence exhibition, titled 'IDEX-2017', currently being held in Abu Dhabi.
> The two countries will collaborate on production, rebuilding and modification of tanks, according to the MoU.
> “Pakistan and Ukraine’s collaboration on defence sector is integral for regional stability,” said Hussain while speaking on the occasion.
> Talking to Geo News, Ukrainian delegation head said “Pakistan and Ukraine are good defence partners. Al-Khalid Tank is an example of our partnership.”
> The partnership between the two states will lead to the production of Al-Khalid tanks in Pakistan. “We will import technology to produce its [the tanks’] engine and parts in Pakistan under the partnership,” remarked Hussain.


so u mean we r getting tot on 6td-3


----------



## Mugwop

ali_raza said:


> so u mean we r getting tot on 6td-3


I don't think so


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1 armored personnel carrier hardened battles Russian-Ukrainian war.


----------



## Glavcom

An integrated simulator BTR-4E - training class


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1


----------



## Glavcom

Self-propelled mortar BTR-3M2


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Spartan


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Self-propelled mortar BTR-3M2


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian BTR-3E1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1 - The dream of the Pakistani army


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E-70


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ


----------



## Glavcom

@Bilal Khan (Quwa)
@Signalian 
@The-Eagle 
@ali_raza 
@path-finder 
@Arsalan 
@HRK 
@Penguin 

*Exclusive!*

*Kharkov Tractor Plant named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze, reanimate (restore) canned production of multi-purpose armored vehicles MT-LB.*





In "Kharkov Tractor Plant named after Sergo Ordzhonikidze" resumed release of MT-LB armored personnel carriers. This was stated by the President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko.




"*A few days ago confirmed the state defense order for 2017*. *There is work for* the *Malyshev* Plant, and *Lviv* armored plant , and *Nikolaеv* armored plant , and to *Kiev* armored plant, and *Zhytomyr* armored plant. Good news: *There is an order for the Kharkiv Tractor Plant*. Let's start rebuilding our Special lines. Because our MT-LB is very well established in the defense of the state of Ukraine.* no one except you, the people who have the institutional memory, quickly adjust this production can not. we have not given to plunder the equipment, we do not documentation given to steal fundamental task for us -. to restore the production of MT-LB* ", - said the head of the Ukrainian state.






Light Amphibious armored vehicle MT-LB, designed to transport people and goods, produced at the Kharkov tractor plant in the Soviet era. Later on the chassis of the machine Kharkov tractor plant has been designed and manufactured civil rover HTZ-ZH.




Earlier, it was reported that before the end of 2017, Kharkov Tractor Plant plans to produce about 2,000 tractors, reaching the monthly production of 150 tractors .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

@Bilal Khan (Quwa)
@Signalian 
@The-Eagle 
@ali_raza 
@path-finder 
@Khafee 
@Arsalan 
@HRK 

Exclusive!





State enterprise "Malyshev Plant" in Thailand sends another batch of tanks BM "Oplot".

According to the State Enterprise "Plant named after VA Malyshev "in the near future - until the end of the week - the new Ukrainian tanks BM "Oplot" , produced at the plant will be sent to Thailand.

January 18 high-ranking source in the Thai Ministry of Defense reported that a group of senior officers and specialists Royal Thai Army is in Kharkov acceptance of the new party from 5 tanks BM "Oplot" under the contract signed in 2011. "Now in Ukraine, in Kharkov, our delegation is that the acceptance of the new party is "Oplot" from five tanks. Also, our specialists examine and other tanks, to be delivered on the same contract, the delivery of which can take place in the middle and at the end of 2017 ".

"After a long delay in delivery yet started, and so far we have adopted 25 Ukrainian tanks, of which 20 have already been delivered to Thailand, and five are in the way. The delegation is now working in a factory, it takes five machines. It is expected that the remaining 19 tanks will be delivered before the end of this year ", - he added.

Asked hit the media information about the probable termination of the contract with Ukraine and purchase of alternative production tanks PRC source said that it is nothing of such plans is unknown. "Probably, of course, it is discussed in some way, but only" passing. " These are two completely different processes. The contract with Ukraine could be terminated only if further deliveries in adjusted terms will be impossible, and I doubt that it could happen. Purchase VT-4 tanks from China, we are interested not in connection with any problems in the Ukrainian contract is completely independent process. "

The interviewee said that the Royal Thai Army are considering the likelihood of future acquisitions in tanks from China and Russia.
"We are talking about a large-scale replacement of the tank park, on a phased replacement of obsolete machines. This is quite a long and voluminous process, it will be gradual, and we are considering all options, including the Russian T-90 tanks. This does not mean that has taken some action on all future purchases: a lot depends on how the budget will be formed ", - said the source. "But the main criterion for future purchases of long-developed: the machine should be up to date, and thus have acceptable for us, value for money", - he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 381513
> 
> 
> BTR-3E1 - The dream of the Pakistani army


is there any interest shown towards this beauty from pakistan?


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 381674
> 
> 
> View attachment 381676
> 
> 
> View attachment 381682
> 
> 
> View attachment 381683


there is one sexy barrel


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Penguin

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 381694
> 
> 
> View attachment 381695


They've just used excess side-slat around the turret? Good field mod.


----------



## Glavcom

Penguin said:


> They've just used excess side-slat around the turret? Good field mod.







BTR-4E







T-64BV


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-70M1 - self-propelled mortar-based BTR-70


----------



## Glavcom

Varan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Spartan


----------



## Glavcom

@Bilal Khan (Quwa), @Mugwop , @Aung-zaya  , @ali_raza  , @Kaptaan 

Designed in Kharkiv BTR-4E *after the actual fighting was over 900 changes and improvements based on the wishes* of the Ukrainian military! This was announced by the State Concern "Ukroboronprom."

"Experts analyzing the accuracy, range and speed of sight, endurance under difficult conditions, service life and power armor. Based on data collected plants "Ukroboronprom" make changes ", - explained in concern.

"The first samples of armored personnel carriers BTR-4E, which came in his first fight in 2014 were still" dampy. " Ukrainian soldiers and officers entered the company's employees for necessary revision that were invisible during a ground test, but manifested in actual combat. Introduced a number of small but important changes that we are specified. We, the Ukrainian military, heard and promptly fulfill all requests. It's just an incredible situation, which by 2014 could only dream of, "- said one of the veterans.

Certificate. BTR-4 is developed by the State Enterprise "Kharkiv Machine Building Design Bureau Morozov."


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ Spartan


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ and BTR-4E


----------



## Glavcom

Kozak-2


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E Ukrainian army


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ


----------



## Glavcom

Production of armored personnel carriers BTR-4E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Production of armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian KrAZ


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

The Ukrainian private enterprise Scientific and Production Association Praktika prepared an update of the basic model of the armored car according to the requirements of the Ukrainian Armed Forces, developed on the basis of a joint decision of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine "To open an experimental design for the development of a specialized armored vehicle for the needs of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, Kozak-2M. "Unlike the basic model of the armored car, which was created on the basis of the chassis of a commercial truck, the updated versions are built on the principle of a bearing shell and have an independent suspension .In combination with a clearance of 500 mm and a vertical course of the wheels of 260 mm., This Significantly improves the ability to pass and allows you to overcome obstacles that are not available for vehicles with a dependent suspension.

The Kozak-2M family consists of two versions: Kozak-2M1 tactical armored car for small combat groups, Kozak-2M2 special armored car in reconnaissance artillery version. The total weight of the car is 12 tons. Wheel formula - 4x4. The model has an armored hull with a level of ballistic protection PZSA-5. The crew is up to 9 people. The car is driven by a 5.9-liter IVECO turbodiesel engine, with 280 hp. And a maximum torque of 950 Nm. Transmission - mechanical, 6-speed, brand ZF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian tank T-80UD


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

@Silentspeaker  @Bilal Khan (Quwa)
@Signalian 
@path-finder 
@Arsalan 
@HRK 
@Ulla 
@The-Eagle 
@S.U.R.B. 
@Aung-zaya 
@ali_raza 
@Khafee 
@Kaptaan 

*Overview of the line of Ukrainian multipurpose armored vehicles wheeled formula - (4x4)*






*(Zhitomir armored plant) "Otaman"






(Area) "Gekkon"






(Praktika) "Kozak-4"*

*





(KrAZ) "Cougar"






(Praktika) "Kozak-5"






(Bogdan & Praktika) "Bars-6"






(Praktika) "Kozak-1"*

*





(Bogdan) "Bars-8"*






*(Praktika) "Kozak-2"






(Lviv armored plant) "Dozor-B"






(KrAZ) "Shrek One"






(KrAZ) "Spartan"*

*





(Praktika) SRM-1 "Kozak"






(Ukrainian armored vehicles) "Varta-2"






(Leninska kuzniza) "Triton"




*

*(Praktika) "Kozak-2M"*

*





(KrAZ) "Hulk"*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E


----------



## Glavcom

@Silentspeaker 

@bananarepublic 

@Bilal Khan (Quwa)

@Signalian 

@path-finder 

@Arsalan 

@HRK 

@Ulla 

@The-Eagle 

@S.U.R.B. 

@Mugwop 

@Aung-zaya 

@ali_raza 

@Khafee 

@Kaptaan 

@Penguin 


Exclusive!

*Ukrainian super weapons - Stugna-P!*

The video shows the acceptance tests of a series of Ukrainian anti-tank missile systems Stugna-P manufactured by the Kiev Design Bureau Luch to the order of the *Algerian* People's Democratic Republic.






The video shows firing at a mesh from a *distance of 5000 meters* from the Ukrainian anti-tank missile system Stugna-P.

Shooting from the *Ukrainian* anti-tank missile system *Stugna-P *demonstrated *100% efficiency*. *4 deadly shots *- *4 deadly high-precision hits, exactly at the target*, in the same place!






A real horror for Russian and Indian tankmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

*Problems with the production of the Turkish tank Altay*

According to the magazine "*Jane's Defense Weekly*" in an article by *Kerry Herschelman* "*Turkey cancels contract with Tümosan for Altay MBT engines*", the program of serial production of the Turkish national main tank Altay has faced new problems after the Defense Industry Administration (Savunma Sanayii Mustesarligi - SSM) The Ministry of Defense of Turkey on February 24, 2017 terminated the contract with the Turkish company Tümosan for the creation and serial production of its own diesel engine for the Altay tank.

Tümosan in March 2015 received from the SSM contract worth 190 million euros to create for Altay with foreign technical assistance a diesel engine with a capacity of 1500 to 1800 hp. As a partner in the development of the engine and the acquisition of Tümosan technologies in October 2015, the well-known Austrian company AVL List GmbH chose. At the same time, the Turkish side should have full intellectual property rights and export rights to the engine. However, at the end of 2016, the Austrian government denied the AVL List a license to transfer technology to Turkey. This happened after the Austrian parliament unanimously adopted a resolution in November demanding the imposition of an embargo on the supply of arms and military technology to Turkey in view of the massive human rights violations committed by the Turkish government following the unsuccessful attempt of a military coup on July 15, 2016. As a result, in January 2017, Tümosan was forced to terminate the cooperation agreement with the AVL List.

Tümosan admitted that after that, she tried to find a new partner in the development of tank diesel among companies in the US, Canada, Germany, Britain, Spain, Japan, South Korea, Russia and Ukraine, but in all cases without satisfactory conditions.

The first 250 series Altay tanks should be equipped with imported German MTU diesel engines (which are also installed on prototypes), but the Turkish Defense Ministry wants to equip the tanks of the next issues with Turkish-made engines.


It should be noted that the program for the development and production of a tank engine with a capacity of 1500-1800 hp. On Tümosan itself was extremely ambitious, because until now this company produced only industrial and tractor diesel engines with a capacity of not more than 115 hp.


In the meantime, until now, the general uncertainty remains in the very program for the start of the production of the Altay. The head tank developer Otokar announced the completion of the tank tests at the end of the fall of 2016, and then, after the military demanded additional tests - at the end of February 2017 (two demonstrators were built - for the MTR trial tests and for FTR armament tests - and two complete prototypes - PV1 and PV2 - the Altay tank). Nevertheless, SSM continues to remain silent about the beginning of the mass production of Altay.

Deputy head of SSM Ismail Demir said in January that the decision to start serial production of the tank was postponed, as Altay tests "are still going on." In addition, apparently, the remaining problems with the development of the tank, informally sluggishly explain the intention of the SSM to announce a tender for the mass production of Altay, and not in favor of Otokar. This is due to the well-known long-standing hostile relations between the owners of the Istanbul holding company Koç, which includes Otokar, and the president of Turkey, RT. Erdogan. If earlier Otokar, as the main contractor in the development of the Altay tank, reasonably hoped that it would become the main tank manufacturer at its plant in the Arifiye-Adapazary area in the vicinity of Ankara, now in the light of SSM's intentions to announce a tender for mass production of Altay, The production of the tank looks for Otokar non-guaranteed. It is assumed that if Otokar is not completely deprived of the serial production contract, it will be forced to split the production of the Altay with other Turkish armored vehicles that expressed a desire to participate in the tender - Navy companies (now controlled by businessman Edhem Sandzak, close to RT Erdogan ) And FNSS. It should be noted that if such a division takes place, this (the parallel creation of several lines of tank production) will become unprecedented for the practice of tank production in a country without competence in this respect.

The first batch of serial Altay should include 250 tanks with an estimated contract value of $ 3.5 billion. In 2016, Otokar announced its readiness to start mass production within 18-22 months after receiving a firm contract. In February 2017, Otokar CEO Ali Koch said that the company spent* $ 1 billion *of its own funds for the creation and testing of the tank. It is believed that as much *as 1 billion US dollars was invested in the program by the Ministry of Defense of Turkey!
*






@HRK , @The-Eagle , @S.U.R.B. , @Mugwop , @Penguin , @Tankman , @Manticore , @Zarvan , @Dazzler 







*T-84-120 Combat vehicle "Yatagan" (Article 478N1)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

The Ukrainian super weapon - Stugna-P is indeed a very high-precision menacing weapon and would be very useful to Pakistan in protecting against thousands of hordes of Indian T-72 / T-72BU model 1999, the same T-90S.







Distance of 5,000 meters the Ukrainian anti-tank guided missile R-2S of the anti-tank complex Stugna-P breaks the target, the next guided anti-tank missile hits the same hole, then another two subsequent R-2S missiles to the same place!






@Tankman , @Manticore , @Zarvan , @Dazzler , @Davidsling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

KrAZ Spartan


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4MV


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-4E Bucefal


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3M2


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

T-84 Oplot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 383151
> 
> T-84 Oplot


where do you live? which oblast?


----------



## Glavcom

Mohammed Khaled said:


> where do you live? which oblast?


Kharkov


----------



## Michael Corleone

Glavcom said:


> Kharkov
> View attachment 383154


Nice! Привет 
I live in dnipro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3E1






T-84 BM Oplot-T


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian tanks T-80UD "Bereza"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

*Overview of the line of the Ukrainian combat modules:*











*BM-7 Parus






KBA-105TB Shkval-A




*

*Vii






Desna






BAU-23x2






Sarmat*






*Bug











BM-3SM Shturm-SM*

*





Blik-2






Kiborg






ZTM-1






BPU-12,7






Grom






Stilet






BM-5M Katran-M






Blik-2M*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

*





Iva






Kastet






BM-2-30






BM-RK






BM-23B Taipan






BM-3M Shturm-M






Duplet

@Silentspeaker , @bananarepublic ,
@Bilal Khan (Quwa), @Signalian , @path-finder , @Arsalan , @HRK , @Ulla , @The-Eagle , @S.U.R.B. , @Mugwop , @Aung-zaya , @ali_raza , @Khafee , @Kaptaan , @Penguin , @Tankman , @Manticore , @Zarvan , @Dazzler , @Davidsling , @MarvellousThunder@PDC , @Mohammed Khaled , @TheOccupiedKashmir 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

@Silentspeaker , @bananarepublic ,
@Bilal Khan (Quwa), @Signalian , @path-finder , @Arsalan , @HRK , @Ulla , @The-Eagle , @S.U.R.B. , @Mugwop , @Aung-zaya , @ali_raza , @Khafee , @Kaptaan , @Penguin , @Tankman , @Manticore , @Zarvan , @Dazzler , @Davidsling , @MarvellousThunder@PDC , @Mohammed Khaled , @TheOccupiedKashmir 

Dear colleagues, I understand this topic (thread ) is uninteresting and you are very well informed about the current development of Ukrainian armored vehicles and the latest trends in the armored industry of Ukraine. In this regard, I indefinitely stop my tireless four-month daily work.

Thank you for attention.

Sincerely, Glavcom, expert with Ukrainian armored vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 383275
> 
> 
> @Silentspeaker , @bananarepublic ,
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa), @Signalian , @path-finder , @Arsalan , @HRK , @Ulla , @The-Eagle , @S.U.R.B. , @Mugwop , @Aung-zaya , @ali_raza , @Khafee , @Kaptaan , @Penguin , @Tankman , @Manticore , @Zarvan , @Dazzler , @Davidsling , @MarvellousThunder@PDC , @Mohammed Khaled , @TheOccupiedKashmir
> 
> Dear colleagues, I understand this topic (thread ) is uninteresting and you are very well informed about the current development of Ukrainian armored vehicles and the latest trends in the armored industry of Ukraine. In this regard, I indefinitely stop my tireless four-month daily work.
> 
> Thank you for attention.
> 
> Sincerely, Glavcom, expert with Ukrainian armored vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 383274



oh come on keep posting as per your convenience .... you have made a valuable contribution to the forum & presenting a very important industry of your country here & obviously by this efforts of yours are adding knowledge to most of the members here about your country & its industry I hope to see you here posting ....

BTW an idea if you find it worthy enough I hope to see a thread on Ukrainian Aviation Industry specially its cargo jets covering development history current active programs etc.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 383275
> 
> 
> @Silentspeaker , @bananarepublic ,
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa), @Signalian , @path-finder , @Arsalan , @HRK , @Ulla , @The-Eagle , @S.U.R.B. , @Mugwop , @Aung-zaya , @ali_raza , @Khafee , @Kaptaan , @Penguin , @Tankman , @Manticore , @Zarvan , @Dazzler , @Davidsling , @MarvellousThunder@PDC , @Mohammed Khaled , @TheOccupiedKashmir
> 
> Dear colleagues, I understand this topic (thread ) is uninteresting and you are very well informed about the current development of Ukrainian armored vehicles and the latest trends in the armored industry of Ukraine. In this regard, I indefinitely stop my tireless four-month daily work.
> 
> Thank you for attention.
> 
> Sincerely, Glavcom, expert with Ukrainian armored vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 383274


I might not comment or engage, but I read this thread by every time you update it.


----------



## The Eagle

Glavcom said:


> Dear colleagues, I understand this topic (thread ) is uninteresting and you are very well informed about the current development of Ukrainian armored vehicles and the latest trends in the armored industry of Ukraine. In this regard, I indefinitely stop my tireless four-month daily work.
> 
> Thank you for attention.
> 
> Sincerely, Glavcom, expert with Ukrainian armored vehicles.




Even you tag me and others or not but I am sure I read it daily and check every new update so you can continue with your valuable feedback as well as update in this regard. None said it is uninteresting and there is a reason that this thread has been made as sticky to be prominent due to your input and efforts. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 383275
> 
> 
> @Silentspeaker , @bananarepublic ,
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa), @Signalian , @path-finder , @Arsalan , @HRK , @Ulla , @The-Eagle , @S.U.R.B. , @Mugwop , @Aung-zaya , @ali_raza , @Khafee , @Kaptaan , @Penguin , @Tankman , @Manticore , @Zarvan , @Dazzler , @Davidsling , @MarvellousThunder@PDC , @Mohammed Khaled , @TheOccupiedKashmir
> 
> Dear colleagues, I understand this topic (thread ) is uninteresting and you are very well informed about the current development of Ukrainian armored vehicles and the latest trends in the armored industry of Ukraine. In this regard, I indefinitely stop my tireless four-month daily work.
> 
> Thank you for attention.
> 
> Sincerely, Glavcom, expert with Ukrainian armored vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 383274


Check your views on this thread... and you'll see, you've got nearly 26K in 3.5 months... That's nice.
Keep going .


----------



## Glavcom

The Eagle said:


> Even you tag me and others or not but I am sure I read it daily and check every new update so you can continue with your valuable feedback as well as update in this regard. None said it is uninteresting and there is a reason that this thread has been made as sticky to be prominent due to your input and efforts.
> 
> Regards,





Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I might not comment or engage, but I read this thread by every time you update it.





HRK said:


> oh come on keep posting as per your convenience .... you have made a valuable contribution to the forum & presenting a very important industry of your country here & obviously by this efforts of yours are adding knowledge to most of the members here about your country & its industry I hope to see you here posting ....
> 
> BTW an idea if you find it worthy enough I hope to see a thread on Ukrainian Aviation Industry specially its cargo jets covering development history current active programs etc.





HannibalBarca said:


> Check your views on this thread... and you'll see, you've got nearly 26K in 3.5 months... That's nice.
> Keep going .




*Ok*. 

*Overview of the family combat vehicles BTR-3 series: *






*line armored personnel carrier BTR-3E






line armored personnel carrier BTR-3U






line armored personnel carrier BTR-3ES






line armored personnel carrier BTR-3E-70 ("BTR-80 in ukrainian style")






line armored personnel carrier BTR-3E-1U






line armored personnel carrier BTR-3E1






Command armored personnel carrier BTR-3E1K






line armored personnel carrier BTR-3DA






Armored repair and recovery vehicle BTR-3BR






Self-propelled antitank missile system BTR-3RK






Self-propelled mortar BTR-3M1






Self-propelled mortar BTR-3M2






Armored medical vehicle BTR-3S











Fire Support Vehicle BTR-3E-90*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

Continue the series of publications ukrainian weapons "Dream Pakistan Army"






The claimed distance of 5,000 meters on the shoulder of this rocket, but the fact that the accuracy of the distance does not suffer in any way, and therefore the missiles, one by one, hit the target in the best traditions of Robin Good.






Ukrainian anti-tank complexes Stugna-P seriously increased the defense capability of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Glavcom said:


> Continue the series of publications ukrainian weapons "Dream Pakistan Army"
> 
> View attachment 383800
> 
> 
> The claimed distance of 5,000 meters on the shoulder of this rocket, but the fact that the accuracy of the distance does not suffer in any way, and therefore the missiles, one by one, hit the target in the best traditions of Robin Good.
> 
> View attachment 383801
> 
> 
> Ukrainian anti-tank complexes Stugna-P seriously increased the defense capability of Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 383799



is it fire & forget missile ... ??


----------



## Glavcom

HRK said:


> is it fire & forget missile ... ??



These are photo frames of high-precision shooting from the acceptance tests of a series of anti-tank complexes Stugna-P for the Algerian army.



*Overview of the family combat vehicles BTR-4 series:






line armored personnel carrier BTR-4A















line armored personnel carrier BTR-4V
























line armored personnel carrier BTR-4E






line armored personnel carrier BTR-4MV






line armored personnel carrier BTR-4E1






Command armored personnel carrier BTR-4K






line armored personnel carrier BTR-4M
*

*





Fire Support Vehicle MOP-4K










Armored repair and recovery vehicle BREM-4K






Command-staff vehicle BTR-4KSh*


----------



## Glavcom

*










line armored personnel carrier BTR-4EDA










Armored medical vehicle BMM-4S*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Glavcom said:


> These are photo frames of high-precision shooting from the acceptance tests of a series of anti-tank complexes Stugna-P for the Algerian army.



I actually want to know about its guidance .... is it laser guided or fire & forget type anti tank missile ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

HRK said:


> I actually want to know about its guidance .... is it laser guided or fire & forget type anti tank missile ...




The peculiarity of the Ukrainian mobile anti-tank complex Stugna-P (P - means portable, portable) is the possibility of remote guidance of the missile on the target from a closed fire position, which significantly reduces the psychological load on the gunner, and also eliminates the risk of destruction of the gunner-operator by firing the enemy in response. The distance between the gunner and the launcher can be up to 50 meters. In the Ukrainian anti-tank complex Stugna-P ("Skif" - its export designation plus the complex is equipped with a sight with a thermal imager), the guidance of the missile is guided by a laser beam, and not by a target illumination, like most modern anti-tank missile systems. Therefore, "Stugna-P" has a high degree of protection against enemy interference or such natural obstacles as dust and vegetation.


"Stugna-P" can fire with a so-called excess. The so-called " excess / above" firing mode is that the missile's flight trajectory after the launch passes 2 to 10 meters above the observation line and decreases to the level of the target being attacked at the end of the flight path.

The laser beam at the same time shines in the tail of the rocket, and not on the target being attacked and only at the last second before the blow is transferred to the target. This introduces the enemy into confusion and allows a sudden blow. A special feature of the complex is the built-in laser rangefinder, with which the data about the targets are entered automatically, while eliminating unnecessary manual manipulations by the gunner-operator of the complex.






The working principle of the Stugna-P complex






Stugna-P / Skiff stands four to five times cheaper than the American Javellin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

*











Overview of the line combat vehicles of the Ukrainian manufacturer AvtoKrAZ:






KrAZ Cougar






KrAZ Cobra






KrAZ Spartan






KrAZ MPV






KrAZ Hulk






KrAZ Raptor










KrAZ Shrek One RCV






KrAZ ASV Panther











KrAZ Shrek One










KrAZ Fiona






KrAZ Hurricane






KrAZ Bastion-01*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 383275
> 
> 
> @Silentspeaker , @bananarepublic ,
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa), @Signalian , @path-finder , @Arsalan , @HRK , @Ulla , @The-Eagle , @S.U.R.B. , @Mugwop , @Aung-zaya , @ali_raza , @Khafee , @Kaptaan , @Penguin , @Tankman , @Manticore , @Zarvan , @Dazzler , @Davidsling , @MarvellousThunder@PDC , @Mohammed Khaled , @TheOccupiedKashmir
> 
> Dear colleagues, I understand this topic (thread ) is uninteresting and you are very well informed about the current development of Ukrainian armored vehicles and the latest trends in the armored industry of Ukraine. In this regard, I indefinitely stop my tireless four-month daily work.
> 
> Thank you for attention.
> 
> Sincerely, Glavcom, expert with Ukrainian armored vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 383274


ur contribution to the forum is very positive i always enjoy ur posts.
and we all r very happy on having a brother from ukrain among us posting everyday


----------



## Glavcom

My friends @The-SC , @Bilal Khan (Quwa), @ali_raza , @Signalian , @The-Eagle , @HRK , @HannibalBarca , @Mohammed Khaled  

Exclusive!





During 2016, the Ukrainian state-owned enterprise, the Kiev Armored Plant, repaired about 140 armored vehicles and made more than* 50 new armored personnel carriers BTR-3DA* to the order of the Ukrainian Army, and also supplied 20 new armored personnel carriers of the BTR-3E1 series under the contract for the Royal Thai Army.














In 2016, the Kiev Armored Plant completed the installation of a completely new workshop for the production of armored personnel carriers of the BTR-3 series and organized a modern assembly and welding plant. Thanks to the establishment of a new production stage, the Kiev Armored Factory was able to increase production several times, cut costs and lay new technological capabilities of the enterprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

*





Overview of the line Ukrainian tanks:














T-64BV (447А)*

*









T-64B1M (437AM)






















T-64BM Bulat (447AM1)






T-80UD Bereza (478)






T-80UD Bereza (478DU)













T-84 BM Oplot (478DU9)
















T-84-120 BM Yatagan (478N1)






T-84 BM Oplot-T (478DU9-1T)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

*





Overview ukrainian armored personnel carriers BTR-3E1 armed force of Ukraine with the slat armor in the combat zone russian-ukrainian war:*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

*





Overview ukrainian armored personnel carriers BTR-4E armed force of Ukraine with the slat armor in the combat zone russian-ukrainian war:



































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom

*Overview Ukrainian combat modules:






BM-3SM Shturm-SM






Stilet











Iva
*





*Desna














Blik-2M










BM-3M Shturm-M















BM-7 Parus






BM-5M Katran-M
*


----------



## Glavcom

*




Overview combat vehicle KrAZ Spartan armed force of Ukraine in the combat zone russian-ukrainian war:*
*


















































*


----------



## Glavcom

*Overview combat vehicle KrAZ Cougar armed force of Ukraine in the combat zone russian-ukrainian war:*
*







































*


----------



## Glavcom

*





Overview T-64BV armed force of Ukraine in the combat zone russian-ukrainian war:




































*


----------



## Glavcom

*





Overview tanks T-64BM Bulat armed force of Ukraine in the combat zone russian-ukrainian war:*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

*





Overview ukrainian armored personnel carriers BTR-4E armed force of Ukraine with the slat armor in the combat zone russian-ukrainian war:*
*














































*


----------



## Glavcom

*Overview Ukrainian combat vehicles on base tank T-64





Azovec - fighting vehicle for support tanks




Wheeled infantry fighting vehicle BMP-64K




Heavy infantry fighting vehicle BMP-64*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

*





Overview ukrainian apc BTR-4:






























*


----------



## Glavcom

*Overview ukrainian apc BTR-3:*
*





















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

*





Overview ukrainian Fighting vehicle Oplot:*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Armored vehicles Kozak-2


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian armored vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

*Ukrainian trucks KrAZ*


----------



## Glavcom

*




Overview ukrainian Fighting vehicle T-84 Oplot:*
*














































*


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Combat module Iva production CheZaRa


----------



## Glavcom

Varan-30


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module Duplet


----------



## Glavcom

Ukrainian ATGM


----------



## Glavcom

Otaman 8x8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Varta-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 385570
> 
> 
> Varta-2


is that MRAP


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module BAU-23x2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car Kozak-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Bmp-1umd hunter


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Hindustani78

Launch of Ukrainian rockets



























http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/410562.html
Ukrainian missiles produced by Ukroboronprom state concern and the State Space Agency of Ukraine were successfully tested on Tuesday, Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council (NSDC) Oleksandr Turchynov has said.

"The scheduled test launches of Ukrainian rockets produced in cooperation by the Ukroboronprom enterprises and the State Space Agency of Ukraine have been held today. All the launches were successful. The missiles hit the designated targets accurately," the NSDC's press service quoted Turchynov as saying.

According to him, the missile control system and the accuracy of hitting the target at maximum range were tested.

Turchynov also stressed the implementation of the missile program approved by the National Security and Defense Council, allowed the Armed Forces of Ukraine to receive powerful missile weapons capable of performing complex combat missions reliably starting from the fourth quarter of 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BRDM-2DI


----------



## Glavcom

BRDM-2I


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/410976.html

Ukraine and Poland are working on the defense cooperation plans under the European Narew short range air defense program, the PolUkr portal has reported, referring to the Polish agency Altair.

According to the report, during the negotiations held in March 2017 Ukroboronprom State Concern proposed to the Ministry of National Defense of Poland to cooperate under the Narew short range air defense program being implemented by Poland's PGZ jointly with the European defense consortium MBDA. Ukraine's project has the draft name R-27 ADS (Air Defense System). It envisages the joint creation of the air defense system using Ukrainian R-27 missiles made by Artem (Kyiv). The publication recalled that in 2016, Poland signed a contract with the Ukrainian company to deliver R-27R1 missiles for Polish MiG-29 fighter aircraft.

According to Altair, some elements of the system, including airborne radar, missile radar, mobile firing positions, missile tracking and control systems, and command and communication systems will be made in Poland. According to preliminary information, tests of R-27 ADS with participation of Polish military servicemen are scheduled for 2018.

As reported, in summer 2016, the consortium formed by Ukraine's Spectechnoexport and Poland's WB Electronics won a tender to supply R-27P1 medium-range air-to-air missiles for MiG-21 fighter jets of the Polish Air Force. In December 2016, Ukroboronprom and Poland's WB Electronics S.A. signed a cooperation agreement on creation of new samples of antiaircraft and surface-to-air missile weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module Shkval-M caliber 23 mm


----------



## Glavcom

Machine gun KT-7,62


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3M2


----------



## Glavcom

BMP-1UM


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car Triton


----------



## Glavcom

Armored car Dozor-b

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

PNK-6


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module Shkval-A


----------



## Glavcom

*Overview production of new Ukrainian armored personnel carriers BTR-3DA model 2016. Assembly line:*
*
























































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

*Overview ukrainian paratroopers are trained and master new Ukrainian armored personnel carriers BTR-3DA model of 2016:*
*

















*


----------



## Glavcom

Stugna-P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 386893
> 
> View attachment 386894
> 
> View attachment 386895
> 
> 
> View attachment 386896
> 
> View attachment 386897
> 
> 
> 
> Stugna-P


Where is Ukraine at with its Grome-2 ballistic and cruise missiles' development?


----------



## Glavcom

BMP-1UM


----------



## Glavcom

Corsair


----------



## Glavcom

Desna











Combat module Shkval


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1843419-ukraine-tests-brand-new-sturm-m-remote-weapon-system-video.html

The next batch of BTR-3DA armored personnel carriers, equipped with Shturm-M RWS, successfully passed another testing stage at a military training ground in Kyiv region before their transfer to the Armed Forces. 






Fire accuracy and operations of Sturm-M RWS were verified during tests, the press service of Ukraine’s major arms manufacturer, Ukroboronprom, reported.


"For this purpose, a standard target was shot at from a 30 mm ZTM-1 cannon from different distances. Thanks to fire spotting with a modern digital system equipped with laser rangefinder, as well as the gun stabilizer, it is possible to achieve high accuracy in all fire modes," the report said. 

Rapid fire mode ensures 330 shots per minute. 

Sturm-M is also equipped with a 7.62-mm machine gun and an automatic grenade launcher, as well as Barrier weapon system, providing over 800mm armor penetration, not taking into account dynamic defense, at a distance of up to 5 km, allowing to destroy any enemy armored vehicles.


As UNIAN reported earlier, on March 20 Shkval and Stilet RWSs, intended for arming a deeply modernized IFV, underwent comparative factory tests at one of the military ranges in Zhytomyr region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BMP-1UMD Hunter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Glavcom said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa)
> @Kaptaan
> @Signalian
> @The-Eagle
> @ali_raza
> @path-finder
> @Arsalan
> @HRK
> @Penguin
> 
> *
> Exclusive!*
> 
> In 2016, the state company "Ukrspetsexport" has delivered to the Office of Defence Industry of the Republic of the Union of Myanmar, a set of equipment for the production of light armored vehicles - *welded shells BTR-4U* enclosure and self-propelled howitzers *2S1U*. In particular, the complete sheet was shipped 15 tons of weight assembly - *welding booth (slipway)* TO53.1329-270 for the assembly and testing of the configuration housings *BTR-4U*.
> 
> *Reference:*
> Earlier,* in 2003-2006*, Myanmar, Ukraine supplied *92 kits* for assembly production in the Republic of the Union of Myanmar Ukrainian *BTR-3U*.


Thx Bro.
Are there any differences between 2S1 and 2S1U?
Do you have photo of 2S1U?


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module Bug







Combat module Ingul




Weapon station Shablya






Combat module Duplet


----------



## Glavcom

Combat module BM-7 Parus


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

tarpitz said:


> Thx Bro.
> Are there any differences between 2S1 and 2S1U?
> Do you have photo of 2S1U?



The self-propelled howitzer 2C1U will be equipped with a Chinese engine.
"U" - means in Ukrainian - "improved", modernized. Analogy with the T-80U tank.

Self-propelled howitzer 2S1U is developed in the interests of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and with the prospect of production in Myanmar.


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

T-84 BM Oplot-T

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BRDM-2DI


----------



## Glavcom

BTS-5B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

GPM-72

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

BTR-3DA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom

BM-23 Shkval-M





BPU-12,7





Viy






Shkval-A





BM-7 Parus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Piranha


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 387812
> 
> Piranha


is that remotely controlled completely and whats the range


----------



## Glavcom

Piranha



ali_raza said:


> is that remotely controlled completely and whats the range



Yes, remotely controlled mini-tank Piranha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 387839
> 
> Piranha
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, remotely controlled mini-tank Piranha


seems very useful in cqb


----------



## Glavcom

BAU-23x2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Cougar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

niaz said:


> Understand one of the reasons of Western /NATO modern MBTs being larger and heavier than Russian or Chinese MBTs is due to the ammunition stored in a separate compartment whereas this is not so for the Russian /Chinese MBTs. Therefore lives of the crew in case of a hit/ fire inside the tank are at greater risk in these tanks.







T-84-120 Fighting vehicle Yatagan - ukrainian MBT for NATO standarts


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Endurance

Ukranian engine for Turkish MBT Altay

Turkey is about to use Ukrainian 6TD3 engine sfor it's Altay main battle tank. CEO of Ukranian State Concern UkrOboronProm Roman Romanov stated that a Memorandum of Understanding has been signed between Turkish and Ukranian prime ministers on March 14. Speaking to C4Defence, Mr. Romanov stated that Ukraine has the capacity and experise to solve Turkey's problem. The CEO indicated that they are expecting some technical details from Turkey.

http://en.c4defence.com/Agenda/ukranian-engine-for-turkish-mbt-altay/4066/1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Otaman 8x8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Zarvan

*Ukrainian Air Force receives new locally developed air defence radar*





3-D surveillance radar 79K6 “Pelican”
The Ukrainian Air Force has received the new 3-D surveillance radar 79K6 “Pelican”, developed by the Production Complex “Iskra” (part of UkrOboronProm).

The 79K6 “Pelican” mobile 3-D air surveillance radar for low, medium and high altitudes with analog, coordinate and track outputs, operating off-line or as a part of regional and national automatic control post (ACP) is designed to be used:


 as a part of anti-aircraft missile troops to issue targeting to anti-aircraft missile complexes;
 as an information link in the air forces and air defence units for air traffics control.
“Pelican” performs two main tasks: air defence – defines location of enemy air targets and transfers them to domestic fighters for immediate reaction and destruction of the enemy; as part of AA missile system – defines location of enemy vehicles; range – up to 400 km.

State-owned Enterprise “Scientific and Production Complex “Iskra”- a leading developer and manufacturer of ground-based radar technology defense sector of Ukraine.

Today SE “SPC “Iskra” – a design bureau and Electric Machinery Plant, united by the brand name ” Iskra “.

http://defence-blog.com/news/ukrain...-new-locally-developed-air-defence-radar.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1868631-...re-being-transferred-to-army-photo-video.html

A T-64 tank, which was sent to the Kharkiv Armored Plant for a routine maintenance, has gone through a full complex of restoration works on its engine, transmission units and assemblies, and an armament complex, including a remote weapon system. 

At the same time, the work was carried out to upgrade the tank with dynamic protection system, as reported by the press service of Ukroboronprom, Ukraine's state-run Concern, which is part of the country's defense industry. Factory experts and representatives of the Ministry of Defense tested a T-64 tank in various operation modes. 

The high quality of the upgrade was confirmed during the inspection, and the vehicle was handed over to the specialists of the plant to check the armament and prepare it for test firing, after which the tank will go through a final stage of the tests.

A fully equipped T-64 will be then transferred to the Armed Forces of Ukraine (AFU)















https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=75&v=19FU_AWpaHI


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/415283.html

11.04.2017
A transport aircraft designed by Antonov State Enterprise (Kyiv) has broken a new world record.

The press service of the enterprise reported that on Tuesday, April 11, An-2-100 transport aircraft, the modernized version of famous light biplane An-2, made a test flight in the presence of a representative of the World air sports federation (FAI) at the test base of the Antonov enterprise.

"The plane lifted a cargo weighting 3,202 kg, a record-breaking for its class, to the height of 2,700 meters," the press service said. The highest commercial burden for An-2-100 is 1,500 kg.

An-2-100 can carry passengers, cargos at local routes. The plane can be used at small airfields in simple and difficult climate and weather conditions. An-2-100 has MS-14 engine made by Motor-Sich (Zaporizhia).


----------



## Zarvan

*Ukrainian Defence Forces orders 100 Bogdan-2251 tactical ambulances*





Bogdan-2251 tactical ambulance
The Army of the Ukraine has received its first batch of ten new Bogdan-2251 tactical ambulances from car-and-bus-maker Bogdan Motors Corporation.

That was reported by ukrmilitary.com.

The vehicles, which were delivered on 11 Aprile, is part of an order for 100 tactical ambulances. The Bogdan-2251 is a new tactical ambulance car class A1. The new ambulance based on a 4×4 Great Wall Wingle 5 chassis.

The car cost will depend on the configuration of medical and other additional equipment. Bogdan-2251 fully meets the medical and technical project of the Ministry of Defense and sanitary requirements for cars in this class.

The Bogdan-2251 tactical ambulance is made of high quality materials that meet current health requirements. It should be noted that outside of the module is made of aluminum, which provides protection against corrosion and the interior is made of non-combustible and wear-resistant materials. The sanitary part of the car is properly protected from moisture and dust, is equipped with a local heating system, ventilation system with air cleaning filters, zonal and general lighting. It provides the possibility to connect equipment electrical. The salon is equipped with additional emergency exits and provides regular sites of the typical equipment.

The module has a special attachment for the dismantling and lifting, so it necessary, in case of loss or breakage of the chassis, it can be quickly dismantled and mounted on another chassis.

Additional equipment of sanitary vehicle Bogdan 2251 may include a light-alarm, flashing lights, extra battery pack, AC adapter (220) heater Webasto (power – 4kW), a system of artificial respiration, an oxygen inhaler KPI-02 dispenser, foldable stretcher with fixtures, a set of medical tires, a paramedical set “Medint 1-M” and other medical equipment necessary for the provision of first aid.





















http://defence-blog.com/army/ukrain...ders-100-bogdan-2251-tactical-ambulances.html


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom

Varta-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Bastion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## HannibalBarca

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 390632
> 
> View attachment 390633
> 
> Bastion


Do you have more info on that?


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/416015.html

The total net income of the enterprises that are part of Ukroboronprom state concern in 2016 increased by 31.2% compared to 2015, to UAH 28.3 billion, the press service of the state concern has told Interfax-Ukraine.

The financial result from operating activities for the year amounted to UAH 2.344 billion.

The volume of investments used for production of new equipment at the expense of the member enterprises' working capital amounted to UAH 684 million.

At present, participants in Ukroboronprom, created by the president decree in December 2010, are 112 enterprises of the Ukrainian defense industry, including Ukrspecexport and its subsidiaries. Another 21 enterprises of the state concern are located in the temporarily occupied territory of Crimea and Donetsk and Luhansk regions that are not controlled by Ukraine.

According to the previously announced data, in 2015 the total net profit of the enterprises that are part of Ukroboronprom amounted to UAH 1.626 billion, while in 2014 their total net loss amounted to UAH 348 million.


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## ali_raza

Glavcom said:


> View attachment 391438
> 
> 
> View attachment 391439


what is this


----------



## Penguin

ali_raza said:


> what is this


Looks like two types of radar homing head (for e.g. AAM)







9B-1101K

It is intended for the acquisition of an air-to-air missile of the R27R1 type, used as part of the armament complex for MIG-29 and SU-27 aircraft.

*Provides:*

- capture targets in the altitude range of 0.02-25 km with a maximum exceeding 10 km at a target speed of up to 3,500 km / h and an overload of 8 units;
- target capture range with EPR -3m2 - 25 km;
- time of inertial guidance with radio correction at the maximum distance from the carrier to 25 km - 30 s;
- simultaneous launch of two missiles for two purposes;
- the formation of the law governing the missile on the inertial section and in the homing mode;
- readiness to use in 2 seconds after receiving the target designation from the SUV carrier type MIG-29, SU-27.

- Case diameter, mm - 219;
- Length from the nose of the fairing, mm - 1173;
- Weight, kg, not more than - 33.5.
http://www.radar.net.ua/ru/catalog/ttt/11.html
http://www.radar.net.ua/en/catalog/ttt/11.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/419917.html

Ukroboronprom state concern will present the promising developments of the Ukrainian defense industry at the 13th International Defense Industry Exhibition IDEF 2017, which will be held in Istanbul, Turkey, on May 9-12, the press service of the state concern has said.

According to the report, visitors at the exhibition will be able to familiarize with the portable missile grenade launcher presented to potential customers for the first time, prospective armored vehicles, in particular, BTR-3E1, Dozor-B, BM-Oplot, missile, artillery and small arms.

In addition, Ukraine will present a sample of the new Phantom tactical unmanned ground vehicle equipped with Barrier anti-tank guided weapons. The Ukrainian robotics for the first time presented to a broad international audience at the IDEX 2017 international defense exhibition in Abu Dhabi (the UAE) in February caused increased interest from specialists and journalists.

According to the press service, 15 enterprises and five special exporters of Ukroboronprom will take part in IDEF 2017.

The IDEF International Defense Industry Exhibition is one of the ten largest world's arms exhibitions. According to the organizers, about 300 defense companies from 50 countries are expected to participate in IDEF 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

In case the Ministry of Defense and other law enforcement agencies of Ukraine make the order, “UkrOboronProm” is ready to offer rapid mass modernization of Ukrainian tanks by installing modern equipment and weapons. UOP specialists developed 12 modernization types of main battle tanks for Ukrainian defenders, covering most efficient options for improving combat characteristics of the given vehicles.

In the framework of tank preparation, specialists of SE “Kharkov Armored Plant” equipped each fighting vehicle with thermal imaging surveillance devices of Ukrainian production for all crew members: commander, gunner and driver. These devices were manufactured by “Trimen-Ukraine” and “UaRpa”, which are permanently cooperating with the State Concern in the program of import substitution and the joining of Ukrainian manufacturers to the military-industrial complex of Ukraine. This program was launched in 2014 to replace Russian components and includes hundreds of companies across the Ukraine, all forms of ownership.

Thermal imaging devices – installed on the T-64BV – do not require changes in the design of the tank and are installed on a regular fixture and are connected to the tank electricity supply without changes. Due to high quality components, they have high resistance to light interference, enhancing work under difficult conditions; they are not sensitive to exposure even when enemy’s using special interference in the IR. Commander and gunner devices are integrated to fire management system, providing detection, identification and destruction of the enemy at a distance of 1.5 km.

The batch of T-64BV is equipped with a GPS system of by the UOP SE “Orizon-Navigation”. Such systems are installed on all new combat vehicles, manufactured by UOP enterprises: BTR-3, BTR-4, “Dozor-B” etc.

This navigation system operates in automated digital system, allowing “online” exchange of encrypted data. Data on the location of each vehicle can be sent to the commanders of all levels, from platoon commander to the management of all military operations.

New digital radio “Lybid-K 2RB” – providing protected connection from interference and interception of communications at distances up to 70 kilometers – were also installed on the tanks. These radios were manufactured by the Kyiv enterprise “Dolya & Co. Ltd “.

During the competition “The Strong Europe Tank Challenge”, armored crews will demonstrate their skills during the offensive and defensive operations to perform special tasks to destroy conventional enemy, complex maneuvers and field equipment repair.

According to the organizers of the competition, “The Strong Europe Tank Challenge” aims to strengthen military partnership, promoting interoperability of NATO and partner countries, providing an environment for sharing tactics, techniques and procedures.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/1932741-...to-be-sent-to-front-line-in-donbas-video.html
Ukraine's state-run Ukroboronprom Concern has prepared another batch of T-80 tanks for the highly mobile landing troops of Ukraine, according to Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko. 




Another batch of T-80 tanks will be sent for the highly mobile landing troops of Ukraine to the front line! We keep working to strengthen our defense potential," the president wrote on Facebook.

The posted video shows a tank with a 125 mm caliber cannon, a maximum speed of 70 kilometers per hour, and a combat weight of 44.5 tonnes.


----------



## dani958

how much ukraine defence export? 
what are there products


----------



## Zarvan

*Ukrainian National Guard Receives BTR-3DA Light Armored Assault Vehicles*







BTR-3DA Light Armored Assault
- A +
Ukroboronprom’s “Kyiv Armored Plant” has transferred a new batch of BTR-3DA to the National Guard of Ukraine, following the acceptance tests of the assault vehicles manufactured under the state defense order.

According to the results of acceptance tests – in accordance with the decision of a special commission of customer’s representatives – the batch of light armored vehicles was transferred to the National Guard of Ukraine, the Ukrainian defense industry announced last week.

Tests were conducted at one of the proving grounds of Kyiv region. In the framework of the program, work of all systems of each fighting vehicle was tested in accordance with engineering and operational documentation.

BTR- 3DA marched along the roads and cross-country, overcoming trenches, track bridges and special obstacles, performed target kill, using standard weapon.

BTR-3DA is equipped with combat module “Sturm-M” with 30-mm ZTM-1, with a rate of fire of 330 rounds per minute. Targeting with modern digital laser complex with range finder and gun stabilizer ensure high accuracy of fire in all firing modes.

In addition, the combat module “Sturm-M” is equipped with a 7.62-mm machine gun and automatic grenade launcher, as well as the set of guided weapons “Barrier,” providing armor penetration not less than 800 mm- not including dynamic protection – at the distance of 5 km . This allows BTR-3DA crew to destroy any enemy armored vehicles.

In 2016 UOP SE ” Kyiv Armored Plant” manufactured for Ukrainian military more than fifty vehicles of new BTR-3.

During 2016 the plant repaired about 140 armored vehicles and other types of heavy weapons. Most of those were repaired by the repair crews, restoring military equipment directly in the field conditions of ATO area.


The state enterprise “Kyiv Armored Plant” completed arrangement of a completely new plant for production of hulls for BTR-3.For this purpose the enterprise organized a modern assemble-welding production. Due to the new stage of production the plant has an opportunity to increase manufacture, reduce costs and lay a new technological potential of the enterprise.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/19...A_Light_Armored_Assault_Vehicles#.WTbAxGiGNEY


----------



## UkroTurk

Zarvan said:


> *Ukrainian National Guard Receives BTR-3DA Light Armored Assault Vehicles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTR-3DA Light Armored Assault
> - A +
> Ukroboronprom’s “Kyiv Armored Plant” has transferred a new batch of BTR-3DA to the National Guard of Ukraine, following the acceptance tests of the assault vehicles manufactured under the state defense order.
> 
> According to the results of acceptance tests – in accordance with the decision of a special commission of customer’s representatives – the batch of light armored vehicles was transferred to the National Guard of Ukraine, the Ukrainian defense industry announced last week.
> 
> Tests were conducted at one of the proving grounds of Kyiv region. In the framework of the program, work of all systems of each fighting vehicle was tested in accordance with engineering and operational documentation.
> 
> BTR- 3DA marched along the roads and cross-country, overcoming trenches, track bridges and special obstacles, performed target kill, using standard weapon.
> 
> BTR-3DA is equipped with combat module “Sturm-M” with 30-mm ZTM-1, with a rate of fire of 330 rounds per minute. Targeting with modern digital laser complex with range finder and gun stabilizer ensure high accuracy of fire in all firing modes.
> 
> In addition, the combat module “Sturm-M” is equipped with a 7.62-mm machine gun and automatic grenade launcher, as well as the set of guided weapons “Barrier,” providing armor penetration not less than 800 mm- not including dynamic protection – at the distance of 5 km . This allows BTR-3DA crew to destroy any enemy armored vehicles.
> 
> In 2016 UOP SE ” Kyiv Armored Plant” manufactured for Ukrainian military more than fifty vehicles of new BTR-3.
> 
> During 2016 the plant repaired about 140 armored vehicles and other types of heavy weapons. Most of those were repaired by the repair crews, restoring military equipment directly in the field conditions of ATO area.
> 
> 
> The state enterprise “Kyiv Armored Plant” completed arrangement of a completely new plant for production of hulls for BTR-3.For this purpose the enterprise organized a modern assemble-welding production. Due to the new stage of production the plant has an opportunity to increase manufacture, reduce costs and lay a new technological potential of the enterprise.
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/19...A_Light_Armored_Assault_Vehicles#.WTbAxGiGNEY


Sir Image doesn't belong to BTR 3DA. It's Stryker.


----------



## Hindustani78

Rescuers' drills in Zhytomyr airport


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukraine's army to get 10 Oplot tanks next year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

Zarvan said:


> BTR-3DA is equipped with combat module “Sturm-M” with 30-mm ZTM-1, with a rate of fire of 330 rounds per minute.



BTR-3DA






http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2017/06/btr-3da-airborne-forces-of-ukraine.html?m=1


----------



## Hindustani78

The brand new portable anti-tank missile system Corsar has been tested at one of the military grounds in the interests of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, according to Kyiv's Luch State Design Bureau. 

"The Corsar missile system has successfully hit an armored tank-type target at a distance of more than 2,000 meters in a strong side wind. All damages were made in the upper armored target sheet, which ensures the complete destruction of the combat vehicle," the enterprise said on Facebook.


It is noted that the result of the Corsar test was excellent. 

Kyiv's Luch State Design Bureau is engaged in a project to equip the Ukrainian military with the Stugna and Corsar brand new anti-tank missile systems.


----------



## Hindustani78

The next batch of self-propelled artillery systems, 2C3 Akatsiya and 2C1 Gvozdika, have been successfully tested before transfer to the Armed Forces of Ukraine.


----------



## Penguin

Muzzle brakes and barrel fume extractors missing on both vehicles? Why?


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom

*Fantom-2 new ukrainian *remote-controlled robotized platform (8x8)

http://glavcom.blogspot.com/2017/07/fantom-2-remote-controlled-robotized.html?m=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*https://www.unian.info/war/2077451-how-anti-tank-weapons-are-shaping-donbas-conflict-experts.html*

*Last week, reports emerged in the United States that both the Pentagon and State Department are pressuring the White House to send Javelin anti-tank missiles to Ukraine to bolster their defenses against the tank-reliant Russian-led separatist forces. However, Ukraine has taken several steps toward developing and modernizing its own anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) launchers, DFRLab reports. *






The “Javelin question” has hung over two White House administrations, with even Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko himself asking for 1,240 Javelin anti-tank missiles, DFR Lab wrote. 

The two largest single battles of the Ukrainian conflict — both of which led to substantial defeats for the Ukrainian Armed Forces (UAF) — were the August 2014 Battle of Ilovaysk and the January-February 2015 Battle of Debaltseve. In both of these battles, Russia deployed hundreds of well-trained servicemen from tank and motorized infantry brigades to operate sophisticated equipment, most notably T-72B3 tanks and, to a far lesser extent, T-90A tanks. The strongest calls for the transferring of Javelin missiles to Ukraine came during and immediately after the Battle of Debaltseve, in which Russia’s tanks and the participation of its 5th and 6th Tank Brigades and 37th Motorized Infantry Brigade led to a rout of Ukrainian forces and the Russian-led separatist capture of Debaltseve, a key railway hub.

But the threat of another offensive lingers, and this threat has led to a number of innovations and new lines of production for ATGM launchers in the UAF.

As DFRLab recently reported, Ukraine modernized its military forces with upgrades and increased production rates for ATGM launchers, including the Stugna-P and RK-3 “Corsar.”

The Stugna-P was originally developed in 2011 during the Viktor Yanukovych presidency, and is now back in production since the Russian annexation of Crimea and Russia’s participation in the war in eastern Ukraine. 

A video from the defense manufacturer Ukroboronprom shows the Stugna-P in action, 2,000 meters away from its target.


The Ukrainian news site Slovo i Dilo has reported on the Stugna-P, praising how it is manufactured within Ukraine and without any parts from Russia. The 130mm weapon has a higher caliber than that allowed by the Minsk Agreements, thus making its deployment on the front lines a violation of the peace accords. However, ATGMs have received far less attention from monitoring groups than unguided artillery systems have, due to differences in the danger posed to civilian lives and property. 

The Ukrainian defense manufacturer Luch has been developing the RK-3 Corsar system for years, with new videos of prototypes of the yet-to-be-deployed system appearing on the manufacturer’s social media pages. Luch shared a video of a Corsar prototype in action in July 2017.


With the arrival of Javelins far from a certainty, Luch has focused on how ATGM systems can be made in Ukraine, with Ukrainian components and specifically for the UAF. 

The Stugna-P and the RK-3 Corsar ATGM systems were both successfully tested during July 2017 Ukrainian military exercises.


Speaking of potential effect Javelins would have on the ground, the experts say that they would not change the calculus on the front lines, as neither side is currently using motorized equipment to take new territory. In fact, with their entrenched positions and their lack of major movement, both Ukrainians and Russian-led separatist forces are more often using tanks and anti-tank missiles as makeshift artillery, rather than for their primary intended purposes. 

There is no shortage of tanks among the Russian-led separatist armaments, but few ever cross the front lines, where they would be most vulnerable to Javelin missiles. Thus, it is hard to believe that the appearance of Javelins on the front lines would give a distinct advantage to the UAF in pushing back Russian-led separatist forces in hotspots such as Avdiyivka or Novoazovsk. 

Javelin missiles would instead, theoretically, act as a deterrent for future Russian-led separatist offensives similar to those offensives launched in Ilovaysk or Debaltseve.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/441950.html

The Ukroboronprom State Concern over three years has transferred to the Ukrainian army almost 16,000 units of military equipment and weapons, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said.

"The Ukrainian army has become stronger by almost 16,000 units of military equipment and weapons thanks to the Ukroboronprom State Concern," Poroshenko wrote on his Facebook page.

The enterprise itself wrote on its website that they transferred 15,903 units of weapons and military equipment to the Ukrainian army. So, from July 2014 to July 2017, Ukrainian troops received 5,281 units of new and modernized equipment, 7,164 units of repaired and restored ones, and received 3,448 spare parts and assemblies.

The new and modernized weapons and military equipment mostly consists of missile and artillery weapons, as well as missiles and ammunition – 1,061 units and 2,613 units, respectively.

The military also received 1,277 of new and modernized radar systems, electronic warfare and communications equipment, 295 armored vehicles, artillery and special equipment, as well as 35 units of aircraft and equipment.


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/war/2090899-kyiv-armored-plant-improves-t-72a-tank-poroshenko-video.html
Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said the state-owned enterprise Kyiv Armored Plant, which is part of Ukroboronprom State Concern, improved the T-72A tank. 
War 18:51, 20 August 2017






"The T-72A tank became even more effective," he wrote on Facebook, adding video.


According to Poroshenko, the plant took into account the experience of the military in the ATO zone during modernization. He also added that the Ukrainian army would get the Ukrainian-made Oplot main battle tanks due to the changes in the state budget for 2017.


UNIAN memo. State-run Ukroboronprom Concern was established in 2010 to ensure effective operations and management of state-owned business entities that develop, manufacture, sell, repair, modernize and scrap weapons, military and special equipment and ammunition, and participate in the military and technical cooperation. The Concern incorporates over a hundred enterprises of Ukraine's defense industry.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/444064.html

Ukraine is launching a program of armed and technical modernization of the army, the president of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko said.

"Now we are launching a program of military and technical modernization of the army. We must bring our weapons to the level of the 21st century," the president said at the opening of the arms exhibition in the Kyiv's downtown on Wednesday.

"Before scientists, instructors, heads of defense enterprises, there are important tasks in developing and setting up the production of new missile weapons, cruise missile systems, modern artillery systems, precision munitions, unmanned aerial vehicles, electronic warfare complexes, counter battery radars, space reconnaissance, etc.," Poroshenko said.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201708261056816885-ukraine-tank-armory-dwindling/

Military observer Gennady Nechaev reveals the bitter truth about the sorry state of Ukraine's tank forces, presenting details about how the former tank-manufacturing superpower has been turned into little more than a storehouse for obsolete equipment.

Last week, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko boasted on his Facebook page about the production of a new, modernized version of the Soviet-designed T-72 main battle tank. 

"The Ukrainian Army is getting stronger every day," the president wrote, his Facebook post designed to provoke a surge of patriotic pride among the population. However, according to military observer and Vzglyad contributor Gennady Nechaev, a closer examination of the true state of Ukraine's tank park reveals that there is little for Ukrainians to be proud of in today's circumstances when it comes to the country's tank-building legacy.

For starters, the analyst explained that the fact that Ukraine is starting to employ a new version of the T-72, the Soviet-era tank manufactured in Russia-based factories, is an indication that the T-64, the country's main battle tank produced by Kharkov's legendary Malyshev Factory, faces problems with modernization and maintenance. Otherwise, why else would Kiev spend its scant resources on the modernization of an inferior platform?

At the same time, Nechaev noted that while today's Ukraine has essentially lost its former ability to produce new, modern tanks in large quantities, the nation's industry does retain significant capabilities in the fields of repair and modernization.

"With the collapse of the Soviet Union, the Ukrainian state received a very diverse park of combat vehicles, most of it quite modern. The T-54/55/62 line, the conceptual heirs to the T-34, were poorly represented in the USSR's western military districts [including in Ukraine], and used mainly in training units…Uralmash's T-72 was considered by the Soviet military as a 'mobilization' tank, meant for second-tier divisions. Accordingly, the territories of Ukraine and Crimea were equipped with only four divisions featuring the latter tank; instead, the foundation of Soviet tank units in Soviet Ukraine was made up by T-64s."

T 72 and T-64 tanks are on display in the Lviv Armor Repair Plant, file photo.








In the early 1990s, the newly formed Ukrainian armed forces, which inherited a total of over 4,000 MBTs, only adopted T-64s into service; T-72s were sent to the reserves, or used as training units. The country also inherited between 200 and 500 cutting-edge T-80s, another Kharkov design. Over half of these were sold off to other countries in the 1990s.

Nechaev noted that "according to the most reliable estimates, at the time of the collapse of the USSR, not counting T-54s, T-55s and T-62s, Ukraine's tank park included 2,340 T-64s, about 1,300 T-72s, and 260 T-80s, 12 of the latter with diesel engines."

A Ukrainian T-80





"The Ukrainian military, together with local businessmen, quickly realized what was what, and the T-72 became a popular export commodity," the analyst added. "Between 1992 and 2014, Ukraine sold 863 T-72s of various modifications to various, mostly third world countries. The last delivery of 14 tanks to Nigeria took place after the outbreak of hostilities in the Donbass." 

Furthermore, among its armory of T-64s, 227 were from the first generation – the T-64R, which required modernization and upgrades to prepare it for modern combat conditions. However, only two tanks of this series ended up receiving the necessary upgrades.

"In addition," Nechaev noted, "within the balance of the Ministry of Defense are about 500 T-64s in storage, most of them in the so-called 'fourth tier' of equipment, i.e. complete junk." 

Tanks in 'storage' at the Lviv Armored Vehicle Plant, western Ukraine.





Furthermore, during the hot phase of the civil war in eastern Ukraine in 2014 and early 2015, over 50 T-64s were captured by the militia, with another 200 destroyed or damaged beyond repair. 

This, according to the observer, means that at the moment, there are about 500-550 combat-ready T-64s remaining in Ukraine's Armed Forces. "Accounting for the cannibalization for spare parts of stored vehicles and in the absence of serious losses, it is possible to maintain this park in combat-ready condition for a relatively long time. However, replenishment is out of the question."

"And here Ukraine's generals also remembered another component of the not yet totally squandered Soviet legacy: the gas turbine T-80. In terms of components, these tanks have a lot in common with the T-64…Restored T-80s are earmarked for the highly mobile assault forces. Each of the seven brigades of Ukraine's Airborne Troops is assigned a company of 10 such tanks. To date, about 60 T-80s have been restored and transferred to the troops by the Kharkov tank repair plant." 

Between 20-40 more modernized T-80s may be delivered to the Ukrainian army in the coming months and years. One caveat to the tank, however, is its use of a gas turbine engine, a finicky design requiring support from weapons maintenance specialists which are becoming increasingly difficult to find in the country.

That leaves the remaining reserve of T-72s. Nechaev recalled that "miraculously, according to experts, these tanks, even the ones in storage, remain for the most part in tier two (i.e. suitable for factory repair)…The idea of army command is to equip tank companies and battalions of mechanized infantry which lack T-64s with these tanks."

"According to rough estimates, by the end of 2016, Ukraine has about 300 T-72s, mostly obsolete modifications. Only a small number of these vehicles took part in combat [in the Donbass]; two were captured by the militia. One, a T-72B1 (the most modern T-72 in the country's arsenal) was made out to be a Russian T-72B3 by Ukrainian media and presented as 'evidence of Russian intervention'" in the armed conflict in the country's east.

Ultimately, Nechaev noted that "in conditions of a complete breakdown of relations with Russia in the field of military-technical cooperation, the squandering of the Soviet legacy and losses incurred during fighting, the Ukrainian Armed Forces have found themselves returning to the situation from which they have attempted to escape: they remain armed with the same three basic tank models. At the same time, unlike Russia, where money has been allocated in recent years for the modernization of the country's tank park…in Ukraine this program is stalled."

The same applies even to the T-72AMT which President Poroshenko boasted about last week, the analyst noted, with the 'modernized tank' really a hopelessly obsolete budget design expected to provide "only a slight increase in combat effectiveness."

Nechaev noted that for the military's punitive operations in the Donbass, this may be enough. In any possible conflict with Russia, however, Ukraine's tank forces would be immediately and hopelessly outmatched. 

In any case, "however the current conflict in Ukraine may end, the end result will be that the country's entire modern tank fleet is turned to junk. Everything possible is being done to squeeze the last remaining operational life out of the tanks. After that, the once mighty industrial power will find itself at the same level as an average country in Africa not only in terms of income, but also in terms of its military power," the analyst concluded.


----------



## Mick

<<a T-72B1 (the most modern T-72 in the country's arsenal) was made out to be a Russian T-72B3 by Ukrainian media and presented as 'evidence of Russian intervention'" in the armed conflict in the country's east.>> ah ah ah Hilarious!!!


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/economic/446590.html

Ukraine's state-owned Ukroboronprom concern is presenting the defense military complex products at the 25th international arms exhibition MSPO 2017, which will take place in Kielce, Poland, from September 5 to September 8, 2017.

According to Ukroboronprom, Ukraine at the expo will showcase high-precision weapons, including anti-tank missile systems supplied to Ukraine's army and available for exports.

In addition, the Ukraine stand will showcase enterprises specializing in creating, modernizing and repairing armor vehicles, the production of artillery and aviation weapons, optical and navigation devices.

Ukrainian arms producers Luch, Artem, Izium instrument making plant, Photoprylad, and others will participate in the arms show, which Ukroboronprom Director General Roman Romanov will visit.

MSPO is one of the largest arms shows in Europe, second to only Farnborough (London) and Le Bourge (Paris). It is held under the patronage of the president of Poland.

Ukraine and Poland have invigorated cooperation in the military sphere and are working on cooperation plans, including the joint creation of land-based high-precision weapons, anti-air defense systems, drones and joint armor vehicle repair.

The laser-guided anti-tank missile system Pirat, with a range of 2.5 kilometers, is an example of one Ukraine-Polish joint venture projects between Luch and Poland's Mesko concern.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/09/08/white-book-2016-armed-forces-of-ukraine-presented-in-kyiv/

Kyiv Central Officer’s House hosted a public presentation of the ‘White Book 2016. Armed Forces of Ukraine’ for the representatives of Kyiv Association of Defence Attaché, as well as foreign advisers accredited at the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine and General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

First Deputy Minister of Defence of Ukraine Ivan Rusnak presented the English version of the 12th edition of the White Book 2016.

“The Ministry of Defence has launched a comprehensive reform of the Armed Forces of Ukraine aimed at achieving a required level of combat readiness, national defence, and increasing compatibility with NATO armies,” Mr Rusnak stressed and added that reform goals and tasks are harmonized with NATO-Ukraine partnership goals, 2016 Annual National NATO — Ukraine Program and NATO Comprehensive Assistance Package for Ukraine.

He also briefed guests on key results of activities of the Ministry of Defence and Armed Forces of Ukraine.

“The Armed Forces of Ukraine boosted the combat potential. In 2016, we trained 18 brigades, 376 air crews, three ship groups, 28 ships (boats) and vessels, 13 special forces units,” Deputy Minister of Defence underlined. According to him, 5 battalions underwent training under NATO standards, 17 STANAGs were implemented, and the tactical medicine training centre was established.

Mr Rusnak stressed that all achievements became possible only due to partners’ support.

“We’re grateful for active participation in processes of reforms of the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine and Armed Forces of Ukraine. We hope for further joint cooperation aimed at strengthening the international security,” he summed up.

There are 6 senior advisers from the USA, the UK, Canada, Lithuania, Germany, and Poland, as well as 59 advisers from 13 NATO nations working in Ukraine now.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/447218.html

Ukrainian soldiers, who are on duty in the front line of the anti-terrorist operation (ATO) area, would receive an additional UAH 10,000 each, Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko has said.

"The extra pay for staying in the ATO zone has been considerably increased. The recent increase was made in August 2017 under my order. Ukrainian soldiers in the front line will receive UAH 10,000 additionally," he said in the military unit of Kalynivka, Vinnytsia region, on Saturday.

He said that the inventory and logistics management of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the National Guard has improved. The divisions have modern weapons and equipment. Material and food support has significantly improved.

The president said that National Guard soldiers will receive over 450 apartments in 2017.

"After my instructions, according to the plan for reforming military divisions in full compliance with NATO standards, a draft resolution has been drawn up that will change the calculation of payments to military servicemen. I want to thank the government that my proposals were supported and approved on August 30," Poroshenko said.


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.unian.info/multimedia/photo/116586-ucheniya-kievskoe-more-2017.html
Kyiv Sea 2017 drills


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/449683.html

Ukraine's first simulation center for combat operations opened at the Yavoriv military training ground in Lviv region on September 15.

"The center will be one of the most progressive in Eastern Europe. The control bodies of the units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and partner countries will undergo training there," Defense Minister Stepan Poltorak told journalists at the opening of the center on September 15.

According to him, this is the first such center in Ukraine, and it was created with the help of the United States. The center is unique in allowing full simulation of various combat situations, check the level of each military and adjust the training of units.

"The center's work will help draw the right conclusions from the situations occurring in the anti-terrorist operation zone and properly plan the training of our military personnel," Poltorak said.

The center currently operates as part of the Rapid Trident 2017 international exercises that are being held at the Yavoriv training ground. Some 2,500 servicemen from 15 countries take part in the war games.

Service personnel of the 18th detached helicopter unit of the United Nations Organization Stabilization Mission in the Democratic Republic of the Congo fulfill tasks assigned.

The total flight time of the Ukrainian pilots exceeds 2,000 hours.

“Over the past 2 or three months we have a lot of work in southern part of the country where one of aviation groups of the Ukrainian national contingent is deployed. We airlift the UN Mission personnel and goods and equipment, and execute redeployment of troops,” Deputy Commander LTC Yevhen Vakulenko said.

According to Unit Commander Col. Yurii Verbelchuk, the leaders of UN mission have sent a grateful letter to Ukraine to thank for combat readiness of the unit and professionalism.































Participants of air component of exercise Rapid Trident 2017 toured Petro Franko Tactical Aviation Brigade.

Brigade Commander Col. Mykola Kovalenko briefed guests on capabilities of combat equipment and armament.


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Hindustani78

The International Peacekeeping and Security Center (Lviv oblast) hosts an active phase of the exercise Rapid Trident 2017.

The airborne assault battalion redeployed to a defined region and its task was to ensure that the landing site of the logistic cargo, which was airdropped from С-130J Hercules aircraft, was secured. The Army and Special Operations Forces units participating in the exercise needed this cargo.

The cargo was evacuated and delivered to the final place.



The exercise will be ended by final suppression of imaginary enemy and conducting the stabilization actions.




















Pilots of the tactical aviation brigade perform scheduled flights in MiG-29 fighters and L-39 aircrafts. During these flights, which are an important element of operational cooperation, they enhance their professional skills. According to brigade commander COL. Volodymyr Kravchenko, the flights help to increase the professional level and enhance skills of the airmen. “Airmen performed daytime and nighttime flights and despite bad weather their flights were successful and performed as scheduled,” the commander stressed.







































Commanding officers of the High Mobile Airborne Forces summed up the brigade tactical exercise. Commander LTG Mykhailo Zabrodsky stressed that during this exercise the military units acted independently without instructions of superior commanders. Commanding officers of military units interoperated and took joint decisions.

“Brigades did not follow any prescheduled plan, they evaluated the situation at sites,” he underlined.

The meeting participants discussed and analysed the HQ activities, communications system and troop command system, intelligence, fire damage of artillery units, interoperability with army aviation of the Army and Air Force, air defence, operations, logistics, technical, medical, psychological support, etc.


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...h-commander-of-california-air-national-guard/

In Vinnytsia Commander of Ukraine’s Air Force Colonel General Serhii Drozdov held talks with Commander of California Air National Guard Brigadier General Clay L. Harrison.

The parties focused on discussion of cooperation between Ukraine’s AF and California Air National Guard in the framework of the Multinational Joint Coordination Committee on Military Cooperation and Defence Reforms, as well advisory support in organization of air operations centre.

Gen. Drozdov briefed guests on present and prospects of Ukraine’s Air Force and spoke about structure and tasks of the Air Force. He valued the three-lateral exercise Safe Sky and expressed desire to continue this cooperation in the future.

The parties agreed on activities related to military cooperation till 2020, drafted implementation action plan of the subcommittee of the Air Force of Multinational Joint Coordination Committee, etc.















*************

*Fire at ammo depot in Kalynivka, Vinnytsya oblast: about 700 service personnel and military equipment are bringing fire under control*
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...ry-equipment-are-bringing-fire-under-control/

Personnel of fire-fighting units of Ministry of Defence of Ukraine, State Emergency Service are bringing fire under control.

There are four fire-fighting tanks on the scene. If necessary, some additional equipment will be used.

Totally, about 700 service personnel are involved in fire-fighting activities.

Mobile kitchen trailers are deployed for service personnel participating in fire-control actions.

**************


----------



## Glavcom




----------



## Glavcom




----------



## volatile

In Armour Russian and Ukraine leads in many ways tremendous development ,Im not aware of is Ukrain working on Trophy type system ?


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Kyiv hosts Arms & Security 2017 exhibition


----------



## Hindustani78

http://ukroboronprom.com.ua/en/medi...kroboronpromu-na-zbroyi-ta-bezpetsi-2017.html

BTR-4MB1, developed by specialists of t UOP SE “Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau”, is introduced for the first time in Ukraine in the framework of the international exhibition "Arms and Security 2017".

BTR-4 is actively operated by defenders of our country during the ATO; UOP SE “Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau” specialists took into account all comments of the military that arose during BTR-4 operation in combat operations.

Thanks to changes in the front of the armored vehicle, as well as its technological solution, in accordance with the latest NATO armament trends, specialists managed to achieve a fundamentally new level of BTR-4protection.






When creating BTR-4MB1, developers used a modular approach to building armor protection, using the spaced armor. Such a modular approach allows to quickly replace the elements of the outer layer of the armor in field conditions.

This allowed to enhance BTR-4MB1 protection, significantly exceeding any sample of an APC that Ukrainian defenders are currently operating. Technological solutions – adopted by Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau specialists – allowed to increase BTR-4MB1 weight by only 24-25 tons, which is 2-3 tons more than BTR-4. The running gear – the 8×8 wheel formula in conjunction with the German Deutz engine and the American Alisson transmission – remained unchanged: top speed is 110 km / h. In addition, the BTR-4MB1 retained the possibility of forcing water obstacles by swimming, at speeds up to 10 km / h.






"BTR-4MB1 provides the highest level of protection for this class of armored vehicles; the modular armor approach and multi-purpose compartments, allowing to room additional fuel tanks, floats or additional armor – we can now re-equip BTR-4MB1 in minimal time. In addition, the use of combat modules also allows replacing of armament of a combat vehicle. As of today, the BTR-4MB1 can be adapted for to perform any task – from patrol to amphibious vehicle for marines. This approach – used in the best samples of armored vehicles of NATO countries, is already implemented in Ukrainian BTR-4", – said the head of UOP SE “Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau” Oleksiy Babich.






The International Specialized Exhibition "Weapons and Security-2017" will be held on October 10-13 at the International Exhibition Center, located on Brovarsky Prospekt, 15.






It should be noted that simultaneously with the "Arms and Security", the US capital is hosting a global international exhibition, the Association of the US Army (AUSA), in which the SC "UkrOboronProm" for the first time represents the advanced developments of the Ukrainian defense industry, which have already proven their efficiency in actual combat. Participation in this exhibition will help Ukraine to strengthen the position of a reliable and prospective partner in the international arms market.

************





Most of the military equipment, represented by the State Concern "UkrOboronProm" in the framework of defense exhibition AUSA-2017, meets world standards and showed good results in the international arms market. This was stated by UKROBORONPROM Director General Roman Romanov.

"The lion’s share of Ukrainian military equipment – represented at AUSA-2017 – is as close as possible to world standards and compatible with systems of collective security," Roman Romanov said.
He noted that this primarily concerns small arms and mortars. This is the result of the planned work of the State Concern in the direction of domestic defense industry transition to NATO standards.

"Communication between the Ukrainian and American defense industry has a huge potential," added the head of the SC"Ukroboronprom"

The State Concern UKROBORONPROM (UOP) for the first time represents advanced developments of the Ukrainian defense-industrial complex at the international exhibition of armament AUSA (Association of the US Army) in Washington. The UOP booth represents the latest Ukrainian military equipment, most of which proved its effectiveness and security in combat operations – armored vehicles, mortars, tanks, rocket-artillery weapons and many other weapons used by the Ukrainian Army. Also, UKROBORONPROM – namely SE “SpetsTechnoExport” – demonstrates the latest unmanned equipment, developed and manufactured in Ukraine, taking into account the experience of hybrid warfare.





http://ukroboronprom.com.ua/en/medi...-ukroboronpromu-ta-strategichni-dogovory.html

At the international exhibition "Arms and Security 2017", starting October 10 in Kyiv, UKROBORONPROM will demonstrate advanced achievements of the Ukrainian defense industry and sign strategic agreements with international partners that will significantly enhance mutually beneficial military-technical cooperation.

In the framework of "Arms and Security", the new combat vehicle "Strazh" – the result of the joint work of UOP enterprises Zhytomyr Armored Plant, Kyiv Armored Plant and SJSHC “Artem” – will be demonstrated. This latest development is designed for the fire support of tanks on the battlefield, ensuring their protection and destruction of both aerial and ground threats.

For the first time in Ukraine, a new modification of BTR-4MV1 will be represented. Specialists of the UOP SE “Kharkiv Morozov Machine-Building Design Bureau” significantly increased the armour plating of the vehicle. The BTR-4MV1 received a new frontal part and other structural changes, aimed at improving the survivability and combat effectiveness of the given vehicle.

The first public demonstration of the carbine submachinegun M4 – WAC-47 – manufactured under the US government license and is the result of the international cooperation project – will take place in the framework of "Arms and Security" exhibition.

In general, UKROBORONPROM at the "Arms and Security" exhibition will represent 150+ samples of weapons and military equipment, dozen of the samples will be represented for the first time in Ukraine.

In addition, key agreements with international partners will be signed within the framework of the exhibition, aimed at strengthening mutually beneficial defense cooperation with leading the corporations of NATO members.

The International Specialized Exhibition "Arms and Security-2017" will be held on October 10-13 at the International Exhibition Center, located on Brovarsky Prospekt, 15.

It should be noted that simultaneously with the "Arms and Security", the US capital is hosting a global international exhibition, the Association of the US Army (AUSA), in which the SC "UkrOboronProm" for the first time represents the advanced developments of the Ukrainian defense industry, which have already proven their efficiency in actual combat. Participation in this exhibition will help Ukraine to strengthen the position of a reliable and prospective partner in the international arms market.


----------



## Hindustani78

*M4 – WAC-47 – фото*






















































*UKROBORONPROM AT MSPO-2017*
07.09.2017


----------



## Hindustani78

*UOP SHEPETIVSKY REPAIR PLANT RENOVATED UKRAINE’S ARMY ARTILLERY STRENGTH*
04.07.2017


----------



## Hindustani78

Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak participated in an official opening ceremony of the XIV International specialized exhibition ‘Arms and Security – 2017’ in Kyiv.

The exhibition conducted on the eve of the Day of Defender of Ukraine is a possibility to provide a demonstration of natural samples. The exposition is also a demonstration of the process of NATO standards implementation in production of military items.

The Minister toured the exposition and informed that after it the contract of BTR-4E acquisition would be signed. Moreover, in 2017 the state defence order has been amended and it is estimated to increase the order of anti-tank missile systems Stuhna and Korsar, etc.




























Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak announced it at the XIV International specialized exhibition ‘Arms and Security – 2017’ in Kyiv.

“I like the last version of BTR-4. It has been changed a lot if we compare it with BTR we bought in 2014. It differs. All defects and remarks have been considered and eliminated. It is floatable, has better armour and mine protection; its control system is better and safer. About 100 amendments have been made since 2014,” Gen. Poltorak said.

The Minister of Defence of Ukraine informed that the contract of BTR-4E purchase would be signed after the exhibition.

According to him, considering the financial resource, the Defence Ministry got in summer, the procedure of signing contracts and launching manufacturing Oplot tanks is being carried out.







General Poltorak said about it at the XIV International specialized exhibition ‘Arms and Security – 2017’.

“It is time-consuming to put equipment into service and make it more effective. If we compare first Ukrainian anti-tank systems Stuhna and Korsar and their current versions, we’ll see the difference. That’s why the acquisition volumes are being increased,” the Minister said, “This year we have amended the state defence order and plan to increase the order of antitank guided missiles Stuhna and Korsar”.

He also mentioned, ‘If we compare current tasks and capabilities, now we have the equipment permitting us to accomplish combat tasks’.

“But we understand that equipment should undergo modifications and modernizations. Our priorities for the next year are air defence equipment, anti-tank equipment, electronic warfare equipment, unmanned aerial vehicles, other spheres which will boost combat capabilities of our Armed Forces,” the Minister informed.





Kyiv hosts the XIV International specialized exhibition ‘Arms and Security – 2017’ in Kyiv.

National Ivan Cherniakhovskyi Defence University demonstrates its scientific research laboratory of arms and special protective materials that studies the problems of increase of effectiveness of individual and collective protective gear.

In 2014 – 2017, the laboratory specialists have carried out more than 400 ballistic tests of armour materials and protective gear. The tests showed that a half of items failed to meet the requirements for protection classes. It permitted to avoid supply of bad items for the Armed Forces and other security institutions of Ukraine.

This year, the university laboratory can become the single laboratory in Ukraine issuing the quality certificates under NATO standards to defence industry manufacturers.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/454948.html

Ukraine's President Petro Poroshenko on the Day of Ukraine's Defender will hand over another batch of weapons and equipment to the army.

"Today, right from here, I will go to the troops to hand over another batch of weapons and equipment – two hundred units, including sixty-two tanks," Poroshenko said during the oath taking ceremony by students of Kyiv Military Lyceum named after Ivan Bohun in Kyiv on Saturday.


----------



## UkroTurk

I couldn't find topic of ATAMAN 6X6.

After the ATAMAN with Gvozdika 122mm gun , Another creative vehicle from Ukraine.
ATAMAN with BMP-1 turret.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Hindustani78 said:


> Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak participated in an official opening ceremony of the XIV International specialized exhibition ‘Arms and Security – 2017’ in Kyiv.
> 
> The exhibition conducted on the eve of the Day of Defender of Ukraine is a possibility to provide a demonstration of natural samples. The exposition is also a demonstration of the process of NATO standards implementation in production of military items.
> 
> The Minister toured the exposition and informed that after it the contract of BTR-4E acquisition would be signed. Moreover, in 2017 the state defence order has been amended and it is estimated to increase the order of anti-tank missile systems Stuhna and Korsar, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak announced it at the XIV International specialized exhibition ‘Arms and Security – 2017’ in Kyiv.
> 
> “I like the last version of BTR-4. It has been changed a lot if we compare it with BTR we bought in 2014. It differs. All defects and remarks have been considered and eliminated. It is floatable, has better armour and mine protection; its control system is better and safer. About 100 amendments have been made since 2014,” Gen. Poltorak said.
> 
> The Minister of Defence of Ukraine informed that the contract of BTR-4E purchase would be signed after the exhibition.
> 
> According to him, considering the financial resource, the Defence Ministry got in summer, the procedure of signing contracts and launching manufacturing Oplot tanks is being carried out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Poltorak said about it at the XIV International specialized exhibition ‘Arms and Security – 2017’.
> 
> “It is time-consuming to put equipment into service and make it more effective. If we compare first Ukrainian anti-tank systems Stuhna and Korsar and their current versions, we’ll see the difference. That’s why the acquisition volumes are being increased,” the Minister said, “This year we have amended the state defence order and plan to increase the order of antitank guided missiles Stuhna and Korsar”.
> 
> He also mentioned, ‘If we compare current tasks and capabilities, now we have the equipment permitting us to accomplish combat tasks’.
> 
> “But we understand that equipment should undergo modifications and modernizations. Our priorities for the next year are air defence equipment, anti-tank equipment, electronic warfare equipment, unmanned aerial vehicles, other spheres which will boost combat capabilities of our Armed Forces,” the Minister informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyiv hosts the XIV International specialized exhibition ‘Arms and Security – 2017’ in Kyiv.
> 
> National Ivan Cherniakhovskyi Defence University demonstrates its scientific research laboratory of arms and special protective materials that studies the problems of increase of effectiveness of individual and collective protective gear.
> 
> In 2014 – 2017, the laboratory specialists have carried out more than 400 ballistic tests of armour materials and protective gear. The tests showed that a half of items failed to meet the requirements for protection classes. It permitted to avoid supply of bad items for the Armed Forces and other security institutions of Ukraine.
> 
> This year, the university laboratory can become the single laboratory in Ukraine issuing the quality certificates under NATO standards to defence industry manufacturers.


@Glavcom Can you tell us the self-propelled howitzer?


----------



## Glavcom

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> @Glavcom Can you tell us the self-propelled howitzer?



The Polish self-propelled howitzer KRAB has several significant drawbacks:

1. Lack of closed production in Poland.
In fact, Poland buys an expensive high-precision "toy", without the possibility of a closed cycle of production.

2. Large-assembly assembly.
The Polish self-propelled howitzer KRAB is essentially an assembly unit of British and South Korean semi-finished products (machine-tools).

3. Polish self-propelled howbacks KRAB are very difficult to assemble and to debug the operation of high-precision mechanics requires the transfer of Polish enterprises to a new, higher, technological way.
Western countries are in no hurry to share advanced technologies with Poland.

4. Very unsatisfactory rates and production volumes of Polish self-propelled howitzers KRAB. Provided that if Ukraine even wants to buy a self-propelled howitzers KRAB under license in Poland, Ukraine will have to wait a very long time, as the Poles themselves do not have time to saturate their army with these very high-precision "toys".

Now the pace of production of the Polish self-propelled howitzers "KRAB" does not exceed 12-18 units per year.

I hope to be available answered the question you are interested in?



volatile said:


> In Armour Russian and Ukraine leads in many ways tremendous development ,Im not aware of is Ukrain working on Trophy type system ?








http://glavcom.blogspot.com/search/label/Microtek?m=0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

A new system of emergency evacuation of WIA ‘Casper’ and experimental video system of detection and surveillance of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) ‘Sauron’ were demonstrated in the Military Institute of Telecommunications and Informatization.

Casper was developed by the specialists of the Scientific Communications Centre of the Institute. It is Ukrainian, has special software and consists of tracking devices.

Sauron system ensures online reception, processing, and transfer of video information about UAV and remotely controls video sensors.

The participants of a three-day seminar discuss and analyze the results and experience of use of communications equipment within the Ukrainian army.

According to Major General Volodymyr Rapko, Chief of Main Directorate of Communications and Information Systems of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, communications systems and automated command systems of the Armed Forces of Ukraine meet the NATO standards.

A new system of emergency evacuation of WIA ‘Casper’ and experimental video system of detection and surveillance of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) ‘Sauron’ were demonstrated in the Military Institute of Telecommunications and Informatization.

Casper was developed by the specialists of the Scientific Communications Centre of the Institute. It is Ukrainian, has special software and consists of tracking devices.

Sauron system ensures online reception, processing, and transfer of video information about UAV and remotely controls video sensors.

The participants of a three-day seminar discuss and analyze the results and experience of use of communications equipment within the Ukrainian army.

According to Major General Volodymyr Rapko, Chief of Main Directorate of Communications and Information Systems of the General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, communications systems and automated command systems of the Armed Forces of Ukraine meet the NATO standards.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ukrainian artillery meets the requirements and work principles dominant among our states-partners, members of NATO. The key demand is precision. And we are confidently moving forward on this track. It was stated by the President during the practical training on enhancing the capacities of missile troops and artillery of the AFU.

"1.5 years ago we discussed the problems of national artillery development in this training area. To date, we have restored the fleet of radio intelligence means," Petro Poroshenko said.

According to the Supreme Commander-in-Chief, about 70% of missile troops and artillery control units already use modern national automated software control systems "ARTOS", "Kropyva", "SUVA". "The use of these highly technological systems allows the establishment of high-quality process of almost automatic decision-making up to a separate cannon," the Head of State noted.

"Combining the counterbattery struggle means received from the US within the military aid, we are now using them better than the American military and modernize the American means," the President noted. He added that the Ukrainian artillery staff already has a software developed by Ukrainian experts. "We have also received a unique anti-mortar complex that reduced time for eliminating the units of the enemy. This time from the moment of detection till the elimination amounts to several minutes. The given complexes proved themselves on the touch line," the President said.

The Head of State noted that he had an opportunity to thank the US leadership for that on behalf of the Ukrainian warriors during his visit to New York. "And to agree on the expansion of this assistance: more powerful and modern complexes of radio-electronic struggle and counterbattery struggle will be provided not only from the US," he stressed.

The Head of State emphasizes that this is important because artillery and missile troops play a unique crucial role in ensuring our victory.

The President noted that the given means “make our artillery able to see”. This is the difference of our artillery from what we saw in 2014. Computers, counterbattery struggle means, radars, sound complexes - and this is extremely important.

“They help us see far, where you cannot reach with a binocular or a rangefinder: behind a forest, hill, terricone. As a result, artillery has learned to hit the target precisely, without losing shells and time,” he said.

The Head of State added: “Another important issue is being solved gradually - artillery reconnaissance using the UAVs. In 2014, we could only dream about that. Today, there is a task to ensure that each artillery battery is equipped with a UAV system and software and hardware communications in order to make the time from finding the target to determining and transmitting its coordinates equal to several seconds”.

“Such an approach allows us to move from the old Soviet principle of "density" and "intensity" of artillery fire, which is still actively used by the Russian aggressor. Instead, I believe that now we have to move to a principle that prevails among our partner countries, the members of the North Atlantic Alliance - NATO. This key feature is precision,” Petro Poroshenko stressed.

According to him, the Ukrainian artillery fully meets these requirements today. “We are steadily moving along this path. In general, for the current year, the Armed Forces of Ukraine received more than 600 pieces of rocket-artillery weapons, about 250 units of night vision devices and other modern weapons models, he informed.

The President also noted that during the same period, the Corsair portable missile complex, Fury and Fly Eye unmanned aerial systems were put into service. As part of the logistical support of our foreign partners, we additionally received more than 100 units of night vision devices, secured laptops etc.

At the same time, the Head of State added that, unfortunately, there were still many problems. "This concerns the restoration and modernization of armaments, the provision of ammunition, the improvement of training centers of gunners and bringing the process of their training in line with the actual needs of the troops and NATO standards,” he said.

The Supreme Commander-in-Chief instructed the leadership of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine and the Armed Forces of Ukraine to further increase the intensity and quality of the training of gunners.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine



















On the Day of Missile Troops and Artillery and the Day of Engineering Troops, President, Supreme Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko attended the practical training session on increasing the combat capabilities of missile troops and artillery of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, which was held at the artillery range of the 43rd separate artillery brigade of the Land Troops of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

The Head of State congratulated servicemen on a professional holiday and stressed that professional training, high organization, coherence and accuracy in the calculations were always important for them.

“After the Russian aggression in the east of our country with the assistance of the Kremlin’s "military store" has substantially increased its potential in air defense and made it difficult for us to use frontline and military aircraft, the missile troops and artillery became the main “player" on the battlefield. They account for more than 70% of the combat fire tasks of the Ukrainian troops that are fighting for the Ukrainian land, rebuffing the aggressor in the east of our country,” Petro Poroshenko stressed.

The President noted: “Even today, when, according to the Minsk agreements, tanks and artillery of more than 100 mm calibre were withdrawn at a fixed distance, the missile and artillery units remain an important deterrent to the aggressor. And it clearly understands the price if someone dares to attack. That is why it is necessary to sharpen the skill of rapid response, movement and deployment of artillery and missile systems”.

“You have been taken away from the delimitation line, but you must be ready to go back there at any time and join the battle if it is dictated by the needs of the defense,” the President noted.

According to him, a clearly calculated and surgically performed artillery fire has repeatedly forced the enemy to abandon its aggressive plans, and a safe fire cover has saved thousands of lives of Ukrainian soldiers and civilians.

The President noted that for the courage and heroism during the execution of combat missions, 1591 artillerymen were awarded. Unfortunately, 317 heroes died in battles with the Russian aggressor. The attendees honored the memory of the deceased with a moment of silence.

The Head of State also congratulated the military engineering troops on a professional holiday. "Due to the heroism and self-sacrifice of these warriors, under the constant bombardment of the enemy, fortifications were made and a reliable lane of engineering defenses of the first line of defense was created. Now, dozens of bridges and crossings destroyed by militants have been restored. More than one thousand square kilometers of territory were demined. This truly titanic work has saved hundreds of lives of Ukrainian soldiers and civilians," he said.

According to the President, the assistance of the military engineers to the local population is invaluable in restoring the infrastructure of the cities and villages damaged by the Russian aggressor. "With their hard work, they return the belief in life, in the future, the faith in Ukraine to thousands of people," the President emphasized.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine


----------



## F-7




----------



## Hindustani78

Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine Oleksandr Turchynov took part in the first flight tests of the operational-tactical UAV “Gorlitsa” produced by the “Antonov” state enterprise.

08 November 2017

Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine Oleksandr Turchynov took part in the first flight tests of the operational-tactical UAV Horlytsia produced by SE Antonov, the NSDC press service wrote.

https://www.unian.info/society/2232634-ukraine-test-flies-new-antonov-made-combat-drone.html







"Today, the first flight tests of the operational-tactical UAV Horlytsia, produced by SE Antonov, have already taken place. This UAV can fly 7 hours non-stop at a 5,000m altitude, with a range of more than 1,000 km," Oleksandr Turchynov noted.

Moreover, he reported that by its technical characteristics, the UAV is capable of performing various functions, in particular, of going on reconnaissance missions, coordinating artillery fire, as well as engaging the enemy with its air-to-ground missiles.

According to Mr. Turchynov, "as soon as we develop the operational-tactical and operational levels, the next step will be the creation of a strategic-level UAV".

Moreover, he reported that by its technical characteristics, the UAV is capable of performing various functions, in particular, of going on reconnaissance missions, coordinating artillery fire, as well as engaging the enemy with its air-to-ground missiles.

According to Mr. Turchynov, "as soon as we develop the operational-tactical and operational levels, the next step will be the creation of a strategic-level UAV".

























**************

Successful military tests of ammunition produced at Ukrainian enterprises took place. This was reported by Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine Oleksandr Turchynov after the tests were completed at Divychky proving ground.

According to him, the NSDC of Ukraine has set a task for the Ukrainian defense complex to arrange the production of ammunition. ‘This is a vital topic for strengthening the country’s defense capability, its relevance increased significantly after two of our powerful arsenals were destroyed’, he said.

Secretary of the NSDC of Ukraine reported on successful military tests of ammunition produced in Ukraine. ‘And, which is very important, this was the most scarce group of ammunition, namely 152-mm projectiles, grenades for automatic grenade launchers and 60-mm mines for new Ukrainian mortars that have already been put in service in the Armed Forces of Ukraine’, he noticed adding that during the drill, all ammunition confirmed the specified combat characteristics.

Mr. Turchynov noted that after testing by the state and putting this ammunition in service in the nearest time, its mass production would be launched.

Secretary of the NSDC of Ukraine stressed that after the launch of mass production, “our military at the front will no longer have problems neither with grenades for automatic grenade launchers nor with large-caliber ammunition or mortar mines”.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cadets of Kharkiv Ivan Kozhedub National Air Force University demonstrated a new general military training system — Combat Army System (BArS) in Ukrainian Air Force Command ‘East’ (Dnipro).

BArSsystem includes tactical special, hand-to-hand, firearms, mountainous training and mountaineering, as well as training in tactical medicine. Currently, there are three versions of this system depending on activities specifics.

The drills using this system develop special skills of the military, including movement on the battle field, hand-to-hand combat, provision of first medical aid, etc.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...ganized-with-assistance-of-us-and-uk-experts/

“Minister of Defence of Ukraine approved recommendations on defence planning based on the Ministry of Defence and Armed Forces of Ukraine capabilities. This is the first ever document on defence planning based on capabilities which is prepared and approved within the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine”, Acting Secretary of State of the Ministry of Defence of Ukraine Volodymyr Hovor said it during a briefing before direct government telephone line.

In order to improve the environment for implementation of a new process of defence planning with the assistance of the UK experts the efforts on establishment of Defence Management School were made at the National Defence University.

Mr Hovor also mentioned that in order to harmonize the National Codification System with the NATO Codification System about 5,500 items of supply have been codified under these principles this year.


----------



## Hindustani78

UOP SE "Scientific production complex" Iskra " is preparing a new 3D observation radar 80K6T – based on solid-state modules – for the factory trials.

This radar is designed for target destination to the means of air defense and can work with all types of AA missile systems the Armed Forces of Ukraine are armed with. In addition, the powerful radar capabilities allow using it as an information link within the Air Forces units of Ukraine.

The main feature of 80K6T is an active phased array. It allows detecting and tracking targets with super-high accuracy. At the same time, a single station allows simultaneous measurement of target range, azimuth and altitude.

80K6T allows to detect air objects at a distance of up to 500 km, at altitudes of up to 40 km. At the same time, the radar can track up to 500 targets simultaneously. Besides, the radar station can work under a significant counteraction of opponent’s electronic warfare. Due to this 80K6T operators can observe aerial dimension without obstacles, which is one of the main conditions for the air defense effectiveness. 

In one minute, the radar makes up to 12 turns, providing target data update every 5 seconds, and a large viewing area along the corner of the site, up to 70 degrees, allows detecting battlefield support artillery rockets. In addition, a special signal processing system makes it possible to detect small-sized and cruise missiles at low altitudes with terrain following.

In the process of 80K6T development, SPC "Iskra" specialists paid special attention to the mobility of the complex, which consists of two small transport units: one for operators of the radar station and autonomous power generators, and in the second one – for radar equipment. This solution allows 80K6T transportation using light aircraft.






*************

UKROBORONPROM SE “Scientific and Technical Complex “Presicion Mechanics Plant” transferred a new batch of guns to the military units of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine ahead of the schedule: November 17, therefore the enterprise fulfilled the State Defense Order 2017 significantly ahead of the schedule approved.

In the past 10 months of 2017, the enterprise manufactured 250 guns ZTM1 and ZTM2, as well as about half a million of units of various modifications. Thus, the plant met the requirements of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine and enterprises of MIC of Ukraine comprehensively.











************

"The ammunition production is a priority issue for the defense industry of Ukraine. We do not copy technology – we improve its quality," said the NSDCU Secretary Oleksandr Turchynov.

UOP representatives informed that 152mm caliber ammunition manufacture is performed using net working capital.

The SC "UkrOboronProm" continues to enhance combat effectiveness of artillery units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Over the past three years, UKROBORONPROM transferred 4,000+ WO pieces to the Ukrainian Army, including self-propelled artillery units, MLRS, mortars, anti-tank missile systems, helping our soldiers to defend Ukraine. And now UOP enterprises focus on advanced developments, which will allow bringing Ukrainian artillery to a fundamentally new level.

**************

Missiles and aviation technology, manufactured by SJSHC "Artem," the UGV "Phantom" by SFTE “SpecTechnoExport”, UAV "Spectator," manufactured by OJSC “Meridian” named after S.P. Korolyov, as well as UAVs of other Ukrainian companies were demonstrated to the Danish delegation.

During the talks, the SC “UkrOboronProm” represented the results of its 3-year work from the beginning of the military conflict in the East of the country. For his part, Mr. Jarlov thanked the Ukrainian party for the presentation held and expressed his admiration for the achievements of the Ukrainian defence industry and the way the country’s hybrid war experience is represented in the latest military developments.

**************







During the sea trainings, Marines along with representatives of the BTR-4 developer Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau and supplier SFTE "Spetstechnoexport", have been conducting a special trainings to improve Marines practice of BTR-4 afloat maneuvering during high-waves.

Right afterward, at firing ground the crew of each BTR-4M hit successfully all targets at specified distances from a 30mm automatic gun ZTM-1 and 7.76mm machine gun PKT, that was quite a good showcase of accuracy rate of Ukrainian weapons. The Marine Corps Deputy Commander, who observed the trainings, was frankly impressed by the efficiency of the modern digital sighting and firing control system.

five BTR-4M have successfully passed all trial tests, participated in a 100-kilometer march in mountainous terrains. Following the results of those tests, a Protocol on performing functional tests was signed. The special committee of the Ministry of Defence of Indonesia has confirmed, that BTR-4M comply with all evaluation specifications of the Protocol and APC’s were accepted into operation by the Marine Corps.

The BTR-4M has 8×8 wheel arrangement and is equipped with turbocharged 6-cylinder 11.9 liter Deutz diesel engine, that allows to develop 515 horsepower output at maximum 1800 rpm.

Two Indonesian BTR-4M are equipped with uninhabited combat turret BM-7 “Parus” with a 30-mm automatic gun ZTM-1, 30 mm grenade launcher and 7,76 mm automatic gun, “Barrier” antitank guided missile system. Other three machines have a combat turret with a 7,76mm automatic gun.

It’s a basic armored vehicle for equipping marine units and quick-reaction forces, fulfilling day-and–night missions under various climate conditions (operating temperature range from -40 up to +55 C), off-road, on hard-surface and in the sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/467965.html

Kyiv-based company Zbroyar, a private rifle producer in Ukraine, is conducting training work with units of the Ukrainian Armed Forces on mastering small arms of the NATO model, the company has reported.

"In particular, in 2017, the company conducted eight training seminars for more than 170 servicemen from four units of the Ukrainian Armed Forces," the company said in a press release on Wednesday, December 6.

It notes that the main purpose of these events is preparing Armed Forces soldiers for work with small arms, which was created on the basis of AR-10 (an American automatic rifle, created in 1954-1955 by Eugene Stoner) and AR-15 (an American semi-automatic rifle with 5.56 x 45 mm cartridge). Produced since 1963, it is put on sale as firearms for self-defense, hunting, etc., and is a police weapon. In the early 1960s, the automatic version of the AR-15 was adopted by the U.S. Army as M16 and is used by servicemen of NATO members.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...ach-uah-86-billion-or-25-as-compared-to-2017/

“Country defends itself. The army budget is estimated to reach UAH 86 billion, or +25%, as compared to 2017. The fifth part will be spent on materiel, or +34%, as compared to this year”. President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko stressed it welcoming the approval of 2018 state budget.


----------



## Hindustani78

08 December 2017 

The new BTR-4MV1 is the latest generation of 8×8 APC armoured personnel carrier designed, developed and produced by the Kharkiv Morozov Machine Building Design Bureau, part of UkrOboronProm, according to the Defence Blog. The BTR-4MV1 is designed in accordance with NATO standards. The vehicle is based on the BTR-4 but with many new improvements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...sociation-of-military-attaches-visit-kharkiv/

Representatives of Kyiv association of military attachés paid a two-day visit to Kharkiv.

Military attachés held talks with leaders and toured the infrastructure of State Enterprise Malysheva Plant and Kharkiv O.O.Morozov Design Bureau.

They also visited Kharkiv military educational establishments. In Tank Troops Military Institute they discussed the educational program and prospects of international cooperation, etc.

“Due to qualified professors and infrastructure, we can ensure qualitative and complete training of specialists”, Institute Commandant Col. Oleksandr Serpukhov said.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/472463.html

22.12.2017
Ukraine's Vilkha missile system underwent successful tests on Friday, President Petro Poroshenko has said.

"Congratulations to all Ukrainians on the successful testing of the Ukrainian Vilkha missile system. I have just received a report that all four missiles hit the target!" Poroshenko wrote on Facebook on Friday.

In July, Poroshenko said that the government required an allocation of UAH 1.6 billion to buy and produce new weapons and military equipment. Some of the money would go toward the production of Vilkha systems.

In 2016-2017, the Ukrainian defense industry made significant progress in the production of missiles, primarily Vilkha systems, which can be deployed on a trial basis as early as in the first half of 2018, Serhiy Zgurets, the head of the information and consulting firm Defense Express, said in December.

***************
http://www.mil.gov.ua/en/news/2017/...stion-hour-meeting-during-parliament-session/

Minister of Defence of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak participated in the Government Question Hour meeting held in the Verkhovna Rada, where he answered the Ukrainian MPs’ questions.

“There is a decision to enhance armament and rockets maintenance, and, considering previous challenges, we follow the solution to construct ferro-concrete underground depots in order to prevent demolitions and diversions risks on the part of terrorist groups. This task is scheduled on 2018. Thanks to adopted budget, we have stipulated a half of billion hryvnias for the purpose to construct rockets and munition maintenance depots”, emphasized the Minister of Defence during the Parliament session.

Also during the dialogue some problematic issues were brought up such as the land plot allocations to housing construction for military servicemen, who were engaged in the ATO on the East of Ukraine.

“Right, there is such a problem in some particular cities, for instance, Odesa, where we are facing with problematic registration of land plot allocation. The Armed Forces of Ukraine require MPs’ systematic support to resolve these issues and to ensure defenders a housing foreseen for them”, underlined Minister of Defence of Ukraine Stepan Poltorak.

**********


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/486400.html

The Air Force Command of the Ukrainian Armed Forces has announced the intensification of work on the restoration of a network of military airfields, as well as the restoration and creation of airfield sections of roads of military importance.

"The experience of military operations shows that military aviation needs a wide network of modern military airfields throughout the country, as well as 'spare' airfields on certain sections of motorways," reads a report posted on the Facebook page of the command on Monday, February 19.

The report notes that of the hundred military airfields that were operating in the early 1990s, there are about a quarter left now. At the same time, since 2015, Ukrainian Armed Forces specialists have begun to restore airfields that were previously transferred to local authorities.

"Now several airfields are reconstructed every year. First, the aviation commandant's office and equipment are returned. Then specialists repair the runway, buildings, barracks, and install modern equipment. In several months a 'dead' airfield comes to life and meets transport aircraft, fighters, bombers, training aircraft. For example, this occurred in Chernihiv in 2016 and in Uman in 2017. There are also corresponding plans for this year," the report says.


----------



## Hindustani78

Oplot tanks, as well as the Stugna and Corsar anti-tank missile systems, will be added to the arsenal of the Ukrainian army this year, Chief of the General Staff of the Ukrainian Armed Forces Viktor Muzhenko has said.

"We expected to receive such tanks at the end of last year and the beginning of 2018, but for certain technical reasons, that is the capabilities of our defense industry, we assume that we will get such tanks by the end of 2018," he said in an interview with Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty.

Speaking about anti-tank systems, Muzhenko said that these would be the means of domestic production, which have already been tested by the Ukrainian Armed Forces.

"It is modern and powerful armament. It has already been determined which units should be equipped with such systems. We will significantly increase our anti-tank defense by the end of the year," Muzhenko said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/490628.html


The aerospace sector of Ukraine seeks to start tests of the new Hrim (Thunder) mobile short-range ballistic missile system designed by Pivdenne (Yuzhnoye) Design Bureau (Dnipro) in the interests of the Armed Forces of Ukraine at the end of 2019, Head of the State Space Agency of Ukraine (SSAU) Pavlo Dehtiarenko has said.

"We are working on both the missile and the entire system. Unfortunately, the work is not as fast as we would like: there are technological and financial difficulties, both for contractors and for customers. Nevertheless, we expect that by the end of next year it will be possible to demonstrate this complex [to the customer] and test it," Dehtiarenko told Interfax-Ukraine.

He said that the creation of a new missile system is conducted by Ukraine with observance of all the international limitations and regimes with regard to the range of this missile weapon, without exception.

"When so-called couch experts begin to say that it [the missile system] can go beyond these parameters [as for the range], then this is nothing more than idle speculation of outsiders," Dehtiarenko said.

"This is about the same, when they say, for example, that Dreamliner Boeing-737 plane can fly 15,000 km. Yes, maybe, but it should leave half of the passengers: in technology everything is interconnected," he said.

The term of the supply of the new Hrim missile system to the Ukrainian Armed Forces depends, among other things, on the pace of the promotion of the defense cooperation project to create an export version of the missile system in the interest of a foreign partner, Dehtiarenko said.


----------



## Hindustani78

On March 29, a company fulfilling a sniper rifles state order hosted a conference on use, maintenance, repair, and improvement of new sniper rifles.

Its participants focused on issues related to use of sniper system within the Ukrainian units, preparation of recommendations on putting into service and maintenance of sniper rifles, as well as there were given presentations on snipers’ training programs. They also toured the company infrastructure.

Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Ukraine General of the Army of Ukraine Viktor Muzhenko attended the meeting and tested a new sniper rifle. He reiterated the importance of development of the sniping within the Armed Forces, as well as amending the Concept of the Snipers’ Training of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.

_PA Office of the Armed Forces of Ukraine






















_


----------



## Hindustani78

President Petro Poroshenko states that Ukraine managed to arrange production of ammunition, and now the enterprises of “Ukroboronprom” are ready for mass production of those types that were scarce until recently.

“I congratulate you on the fact that we have not just held trials that have shown the high quality of the work of these teams that are taking part today in our holiday. We are ready to organize mass production of the most scarce ammunition in the near future,” the Head of State said at the opening of the production line for the manufacturing of large caliber artillery shells at “Artem” JSC.

Petro Poroshenko also noted that the first tests were conducted only in the first quarter of this year and now it is an issue of mass production. “I want to congratulate the Ukrainian people — the trials were successful,” he said.

The President also reminded that the issue of restoration and adjustment of production of such ammunition arose after Russia’s aggression against Ukraine and seizure of the factory in Luhansk by the invaders.

“Someone wanted to put Ukraine on its knees, because nobody sold us ammunition from abroad and the Luhansk plant was seized, equipment was taken to the Russian Federation or stolen. This is the attitude of the invaders,” the Head of State said.

“Ukraine, President, Government, Ministry of Defense, Ministry of Economy, National Security and Defense Council faced the task of restoring the production of ammunition. And not only to restore, but also to make it more advanced, more precise, more effective, to increase the military capabilities of the Armed Forces of Ukraine,” he stressed.

Petro Poroshenko congratulated everyone on the successful completion of this task. “I want to congratulate our workers in the defense industry, congratulate the army. When forming the military budget we included the necessary funds to secure the procurement and timely financing of the defense industry, which has never happened before,” the President underlined.


----------



## Hindustani78

President Petro Poroshenko took part in the opening of the exhibition of modern armament and military equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and other military formations “The Power of the New Army”.

The Head of State handed certificates for weapons and equipment to the military. In particular, the military received new portable anti-tank missile complexes “Stugna-P” and light portable missile complexes “Corsar”.

“Friends, we really lacked them on the frontline in 2014. What a high price was paid by Ukraine in 2014-2015 because of their absence,” the Head of State said during the ceremony of delivery of arms.

According to the President, the new weaponry will be handed over to representatives of the Land Forces, Navy, Airborne Assault Forces and Special Operations Forces. In the near future, they will receive 75 complexes, he added.

“These Ukrainian anti-tank complexes have already proven themselves in battles. They reduce the risk of enemy damage to the operator — due to the possibility of placing the launcher at a very safe distance from the operator. Due to the possibility of acquiring the target from the closed positions and shelters. An important advantage is the cost of domestic anti-tank complexes, which is several times cheaper than that of foreign samples. For the same money of Ukrainian taxpayers, we are now buying 5-6 times more weapons from the Ukrainian defense industry,” Petro Poroshenko said.


----------



## Hindustani78

President Petro Poroshenko said on the eve of the 27th anniversary of Independence of Ukraine that Ukrainian soldiers defend the territorial integrity and independence of our state. “It is very important that the values they protect are European values. The values of freedom for the country and all Ukrainians. They guard not only national, but also regional, continental, European security,” Petro Poroshenko said at the opening of the exhibition of modern armament and military equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and other military formations “The Power of the New Army”.

The Head of State stressed: “High patriotic spirit, honor and dignity, professionalism, courage and willingness to sacrifice — these are the main features of the modern generation of Ukrainian warriors”.

According to Petro Poroshenko, the aggressor was well and purposefully prepared for the aggressive actions: “It strengthened its army, and destroyed ours with their agents in the Ukrainian authorities”.

“Nevertheless, having concentrated all resources available at the time, thanks to the courage of the soldiers and a powerful volunteer movement, we stopped the aggressor. In the future, the army has resumed combat capability, acquired a unique combat experience, increased operational capabilities, improved the level of technical equipment,” the President also noted.

President Petro Poroshenko emphasizes that a profound change in the system of training and logistical support of the personnel of our army and our Armed Forces has taken place in a short time. “In the summer of 2014, a lot of time had to be spent on clothing issues. Because there was no uniform in the warehouses, the warriors were undressed. There was no medical support, material support, food supplies. Everything laid on the shoulders of the volunteer movement at that time. There was no fuel, there were no first aid kits,” he also reminded.

“And today the tasks are completely different. These are the tasks I set to the Armed Forces and defense and security sector — transition to NATO standards, reforms, modernization, rearmament,” Petro Poroshenko said.

According to him, six waves of mobilization, voluntary movement, contract service and a powerful mobilization reserve turned the Ukrainian Armed Forces into a true people’s army. “Today, due to the joint efforts of the state, military, society we have an entirely different army and an entirely different warrior. It is a trained, equipped warrior with a firm belief in victory and a strong love for the Homeland,” the President stressed.

At the same time, not only human will, but also modern military equipment multiplied by the highly professional knowledge of personnel wins the war, as stated by the President. “The scheduled provision of new upgraded weapons and new military equipment has considerably expanded the combat capabilities of the Armed Forces,” the President said.

Press Service of the President of Ukraine


----------



## Hindustani78

21.09.2018
*New Ukrainian UAVs, helicopters, missiles, modernized air defense systems show their high efficiency*
https://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/532966.html

During the tests of new Ukrainian weapons and military equipment held at a military range of the Ukrainian Armed Forces, all the models have shown their high efficiency and will significantly strengthen Ukraine's military potential after they are taken into service, Secretary of the National Security and Defense Council of Ukraine (NSDC) Oleksandr Turchynov has said.

"All the new developments of the Ukrainian defense industry that have been tested have demonstrated their high efficiency, and after they are taken into service, they will greatly strengthen our military potential," the NSDC's press service quoted Turchynov as saying on Friday after the tests.

According to him, aviation tests were carried out on a new operational and tactical unmanned vehicle, "which is capable of carrying out reconnaissance, coordinating fire, ensuring communication at operative depths of up to 200 km, which is stable from the impact of electronic warfare and can stay in the air for up to 24 hours," and also a military unmanned system, which can carry a powerful explosive or thermobaric combat charge and accurately hit targets in the deep rear of the enemy.

"These unmanned complexes were created by Ukrainian arms enterprises in cooperation with our foreign partners," Turchynov said.

In addition, flight performance of Ukrainian light multi-purpose helicopters Scout and AK1-3 was demonstrated.

According to Turchynov, these helicopters are capable of conducting reconnaissance and ensuring rapid communication in the troops, as well as carrying out border protection tasks.

The modernized ZU-23-2 air defense system was also tested.

"The combination of this reliable air defense system with an electronic system of automatic target location and fire management will reliably destroy air and ground targets, in particular, UAVs in service with the Russian Federation," he said.

New Ukrainian-made ammunition was demonstrated and tested at the firing ground, in particular, RS-80 missiles suitable for use in various applications.


----------



## UkroTurk

Kharkiv city .
Preparation for the holiday AKA" Day of Defenders of Homeland "which is on 14 of October.


----------



## UkroTurk




----------



## UkroTurk




----------



## fatman17

weapons.

Europe

China turns to the Ukraine to upgrade its military, the Washington Post reports. Chinese investors are reportedly asking staff at a Ukrainian aircraft engine factory about record-keeping and planning, the setup of production lines and the interplay between workshops. China is looking to upgrade its military and has found a willing partner in Motor Sich, because it can supply warplane engines as well as the know-how to possibly make a Chinese-built version in the future. Motor Sich has lost its biggest market, specifically supplying engines for military helicopters and other aircraft, after the Eastern Ukrainian War broke out in 2014.


----------



## Desert Mouse

[IMG alt="fatman17"]https://defence.pk/pdf/data/avatars/m/3/3171.jpg?1652433936[/IMG]
fatman17​​There is also a black joke in the fact that gas turbine engines for Russian cruise missiles were produced in Ukraine until 2014, and now Kyiv is being attacked by these missiles (((((


----------

